# Mein kaputter Arm und ich.



## Holgi_XA (25. Dezember 2006)

Morgen allerseits.
Eigentlich bin ich seit Jahren nur ein stiller Leser.
Da ich aber immo recht viel Zeit haben werde,möchte ich mich ein wenig einbringen und die nächsten Wochen den Verlauf meiner Genesung schildern und evtl. den ein oder anderen Beitrag von euch dazu lesen.

Dummer Sturz beim Dirtjump brachte mir am 10.12:
Luxationsfraktur li. Ellenbogen mit Zertrümmerung des Epicondylus radialis.

OP am 13.12 ergab dann:
Offene Rekonstruktion des Conylus radialis(FFS);Anlage Bewegungsfixateur externe.

Ab dem 18.12 dann Krankengymnastik Belastungsfrei.

Mittlerweile bin ich wieder zuhause und muss Ambulant zur Pinpflege/Wundkontrolle.
Krankengymnastik heisst jetzt das Motto.Belastungsfreies beugen z.zT. bis 110 Grad,strecken bis 55 Grad.Da ist dann absolute Schmerzgrenze.
Aus eigener Kraft beugen bis 90 Grad,strecken bis 60 Grad.
Handgelenk drehen (auf die Uhr schauen) bis 45 Grad,(Kleingeldhand) ebenfalls 45 Grad.
Finger bewegen wie gehabt,keine Einschränkung.
Mittlerweile Schmerzfrei.Da der Arm aber noch ordentlich geschwollen ist spannt es mächtig und drückt auf Nerven die Ruckzuck die Finger einschlafen lassen.Besonders abends.Bewegung ist wichtig aber auch sehr fremdartig.es knackt und knirscht im Arm,alles fühlt sich zäh an.Muskeln und Sehnen fühlen sich noch sehr beengt.
Dazu die Schaschlikspieße im Arm die ständig zwicken und zwacken.
Alles zusammen möchte einen den Arm nur ruhen lassen um von alldem nichts zu spüren.
Es ist nicht leicht für mich und ich hab noch einige Wochen vor mir,aber ich werd es schaffen.
Nebenbei plane ich weiterhin den Aufbau meines Bikeparkfully´s wie auch vor dem Unfall.Bringt was Ablenkung und die Pflicht daran zu arbeiten das alles wieder wird wie vorher.
Ich werde euch berichten.
Danke für Zuhören(lesen),euer Holgi.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Dezember 2006)

Armes Schwein! Aber grad in Deinem Fall: Lieber arm dran als Arm ab! In diesem Sinne gute Besserung und trotzdem frohes Fest! Das nächste Jahr kann ja dann nur noch besser werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Journeyman (25. Dezember 2006)

Dann mal schnelle Besserung. Ich weiß wie du dich fühlen mußt.


----------



## britta-ox (25. Dezember 2006)

... auch mein Mitgefühl und schnelle Heilung !

Für mich wärs auch en Alptraum... 
doch hilft alles nix : machs Beste draus !


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (25. Dezember 2006)

hoffentlich machst du kein wintersport. die wintersaison wäre für dich gelaufen^^
bis die bikesaison wieder anfängt bist wieder fit...
gute besserung!


----------



## Eddigofast (25. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Holgi !
Ich habe vor 2 Jahren einen Arbeitsunfall gehabt bei dem ich mir Ebenfalls den Ellenbogen ähnlich gebrochen habe wie Du auch das Radiusköpfchen wurde dabei zertrümmert wie auch ein offener Bruch an dieser Stelle,zudem noch Karnbeinbruch im Handgelenk alles rechte Seite. Fixierung ebenfalls mit einem Außenfixatoer. Anfangs auch nur leichte, nach Entfernung der der Fleischspieße mit voller Belastung Reha, bis Schmerzgrenze. Bewegung Beugen/Strecken 30° Drehung Hand 10° danach der Versuch unter Vollnakose den Arm durchzubewegen, Resultat Blutergüße und Schmerzen, Arm so dick wie ein Bein gebracht hat es nichts. Heute nach ca. 140 Rehaterminen haben wir uns entschlossen die Maßnahmen ohne Erfolg zu beenden. Einziger Vorteil dadurch ist das ich nun Schmerzfrei bin und ohne Tabletten und Co. leben kann. Mein Bike fahre ich nun mehr oder weniger Einhändig, ich hoffe das bei Dir wieder alles Gesund wird, aber ein Jahr musst Du Dir schon Zeit geben.....toi toi toi


----------



## pongi (26. Dezember 2006)

@eddi: hab ich das richtig verstanden? selbst nach 140 terminen kannst du heute deinen arm nicht mehr richtig benutzen?


----------



## feuerstein2000 (26. Dezember 2006)

Na dann mal beste Genesungswünsche von mir.
Ich hatte ne ähnliche Verletzung vom Moto Cross. Schultereckgelenk, Ellenbogen und Handgelenk geschrotttet. Bei mir war es aber die rechte Seite. War nichts mehr mit Schreiben usw. Nach 6 Wochen wegen dem Chef und der Arbeitsstelle wieder weitergeschuftet. Trotz toller Reha mit vielen Spezialbehandlungen, heute nach 1 1/2 jahren zu 98 % wieder hergestellt. ( Ellbogen geht nicht mehr in die volle Streckung - Handgelenk knackt immer noch) Nach ca. nen 3/4 Jahr war es wieder richtig schmerzfrei und voll belasbar. Moto Cross habe ich aufgegeben, damit mir nicht noch einmal jemand in die Karre fährt. Nun mache ich wieder regelmäßig Sport und versuche die 10 Kg Mehrgewicht wieder loszuwerden. Immer schön fleißig Laufen, Fahrrad und Enduro fahren. Aber nichts mehr mit Wettkämpfen usw.


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. Dezember 2006)

Gute Besserung, Holgi.
Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Burli (28. Dezember 2006)

Hi Holgi,

alles wird gut  Nee im Ernst, habe im Sommer 14 Tage vor geplantem AlpenX die Schwalbe gemacht und war für Wochen wech vom Fenster. 
Zum Trost war ich halt nun für ne Woche auf Gran Canaria... 

Burli

P.S.: Und son Bike Auf oder Weiterbau ist auch immer was für so ne Zeit


----------



## ruedigold (28. Dezember 2006)

Hi Holgi, mal ne Frage, hattest du Ellbogenschützer getragen? Ich weiss, die sind nicht gerade cool, aber so im Nachhinein.... wie denkst Du darüber?

Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall alles Gute mit deinen Arm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddigofast (28. Dezember 2006)

pongi schrieb:


> @eddi: hab ich das richtig verstanden? selbst nach 140 terminen kannst du heute deinen arm nicht mehr richtig benutzen?



Hallo Holgi, 
Ja nach 140 Rehas/ Behandlungen haben wir/ ich den Abbruch beschlossen da sonst die Gefahr besteht das man zum Schmerzpatienten wird und ohne Medikamente nicht mehr auskommt. Ich bin nun Berufsunfähig und " Frührentner " Aber nur Mut jede Geschichte hat seinen eigenen Lauf. Meine Devise: Niemals Aufgeben....aber das kennst Du sicherlich selber. Ich würde mich freuen mal ab und zu was von Deiner Genesung zu hören !

Dir ein Frohes neues Jahr 2007 ! Gruß Eddigofast !


----------



## swe68 (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Holgi,

ich hatte mir auch dieses Jahr Ende August den Ellenbogen gebrochen, zum Glück aber problemlos - nur Radiusköpfchen abgebrochen und eine "Gefügelockerung", also alles ohne OPs, etc.
Dank Physiotherapie kann ich den Arm wieder voll bewegen, aber auch noch nicht schmerzfrei. PHysiotherapie ist sehr wichtig. Ich war seitdem noch nicht wieder MTBen, aber RR fahren (das durfte ich schon recht früh, da keine großen Erschütterungen).
Und ich werde mir zum Mountainbiken Ellenbogenschützer kaufen, seitdem ich nun weiss, wie schnell so ein Ding bricht.
Dir gute Besserung! Ich wünsche Dir mit der Physio mehr Erfolg als Eddi!
Halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## HC-Maxi (29. Dezember 2006)

Oh manoman, Holger, was machst du denn für sachen...  
...das tut mir echt leid für dich, und wünsch dir mal gute besserung!!!
da dauerts jetzt wahrscheinlich etwas bist aufm Orange gas geben kannst  

Ich hab mir am 24.12. das linke Schlüsselbein gebrochen und dem Handgelenk gehts auch nicht allzu gut, aber so gegen deine Verletzung ist das ja gar nix...

Gute Besserung nochmals und den Kopf nich hängen lassen!!


----------



## Holgi_XA (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Mittlerweile sind einige Tage ins Land gegangen und einiges hat sich getan.

Letzte Woche wurden alle 23 Tackerklammern entfernt.Narbe ist schön am heilen.
Die Pinstellen werden nun nur noch wöchentlich gereinigt und verbunden auch da siehts gut aus.Keine Reizung und auch kein Näßen mehr.
Die Schwellung im Arm hat weiterhin deutlich abgenommen.Lediglich im Bereich des Ellbogens ist es nun noch etwas dick.Ab Montag gibts dafür noch Lymphdrainage,dann wird das schon.
Schmerzen im Arm keine.Abends tun die Finger etwas weh.Da ich nun den Arm und die Hand wieder einigermaßen mit benutze ärgert die Hand mich abends dann was.Aber wird auch besser seit den letzten 3 Tagen.
Beugen,strecken ist auch etwas besser geworden.
Belastungsfrei beugen bis 130 Grad.D.h ich kann mit links schon wieder am Daumen lutschen, 
Strecken bei 50 Grad.
KG war erstmal mit leichter Belastung.Arm bewegen mit leichtem Gegendruck.
Hab meine Muckis zum ersten Mal gespürt.Sind noch da .Werden in einigen Wochen dann wieder richtig zum Leben erweckt.
Fazit:
3 Wochen nach der OP ist das ein gutes Ergebnis. 

Danke alle die geantwortet haben und mir die Daumen drücken.Werde wieder berichten.

@ruedigold

Ellbogenschoner hatte ich keine an.Die hätten mir aber auch nicht soviel  gebracht.
Als ich merkte das es in die Hose geht (Nosewheelie übern Table hinten zu hoch,zu lang gehalten)bin ich übern Lenker abgesprungen.Wollte die AufprallEnergie mit den Armen abfedern.Leider mochte der linke Arm das nicht.
Auf den ausgestreckten Arm gestürzt.dabei kugelete sich die Elle aus und zersprengte das Gelenk am Oberarm.Am Ellbogen selbst war kein Kratzer oder Schürfung.

@ HC-Maxi
Jo,wird schon werden.Muss ja eh noch das Radel fertig bauen und einige Teile Neu holen.Ne schicke Fox VAN36 hab ich dem Rahmen schon verpasst.


----------



## swe68 (7. Januar 2007)

Holgi_XA schrieb:


> ...
> Belastungsfrei beugen bis 130 Grad.D.h ich kann mit links schon wieder am Daumen lutschen,
> Strecken bei 50 Grad.
> KG war erstmal mit leichter Belastung.Arm bewegen mit leichtem Gegendruck.
> ...



das sehe ich auch so! Ich wünsche Dir, dass es so weitergeht.


----------



## Astaroth (8. Januar 2007)

Servus,
na dann viel Glück und weiterhin eine gute Besserung!!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katze Timba (15. Januar 2007)

Gute Besserung auch von mir! Sieht ja übel aus! Beweist mir nur einmal mehr, dass Radfahren "dieser Art" extrem gefährlich ist. Hoffentlich verheilt alles gut.
Die Katze


----------



## Eddigofast (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo Holgi !
Das hört sich doch schon sehr gut an ! Wer hätte gedacht das Du Dich mal so übers Daumenlutschen freuen kannst ! Obwohl es Dir Deine Eltern in der Kindheit, mühsam abgewöhnt haben  Ich hoffe das Du weiterhin so große Schritte nach vorn machst,viel Glück !


----------



## Holgi_XA (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Morgen sind es 5 Wochen nach der OP.

Arm ist weiterhin schmerzfrei.Schwellungen sind bis aus die Gelenkgegend sogut wie weg.Einige Ablagerungen div. Blutergüsse werden bei der KG schön weichmassiert und bessern sich auch täglich.Die Hand tut abends nicht mehr weh.Einschlafende Finger werden auch zur Seltenheit da der Druck auf Nerven/Sehnen immerweiter abnimmt.

KG ist seit Ende letzter Woche nun mit Belastung.Bewegungen werden auch in kleinen Schritten besser.
Daumenlutschen jetzt ohne Einschränkung. 
Strecken ist etwas mühsamer,geht aber auch voran.Ca.30 Grad nach Hardcore-KG und 35-40 Grad im täglichen Gebrauch.
Alltagstauglich wirds langsam auch.
Von Nasebohren bis Türaufschliessen ist alles drin.Testweise auch schon ne Colakiste und Einkaufstüten geschleppt.
Es geht also weiterhin voran.
Nächsten Di. bin ich nochmal im Krankenhaus dann wird geröngt und entschieden ob der mittlerweile nervende Fixateur raus kann.
Ich hoffe sehr.
Den darauffolgenden Mi. geht auch wieder zur Arbeit.Schonarbeitsplatz,leichte Bürotätigkeit.Was ein Glück das ich diese Möglichkeit habe.Ist nicht das erste Mal das ich dies nutze. 

Danke weiterhin fürs Daumendrücken und Besserungswünsche.Ich meld mich wieder...

MfG
Holger


----------



## Holgi_XA (28. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
heute genau vor 7 Wochen war der Unfall.Gegen 21.00Uhr

Mittlerweile bin ich den Fixateur los,was ein Glück.
Sieht alles gut aus und der Doc ist auch mit dem Bewegungsradius sehr zufrieden.
Jetzt muss ich noch 3 Wochen ohne Belastung auskommen und dann wird mit manueller KG richtig rangegangen.
Es geht alles weiterhin vorwärts,in kleinen Schritten,Ungeduld versuche ich sogut es geht zu vermeiden,bringt nix.
Zum Schluss noch ein nettes Bildchen.





MfG... Holger


----------



## kuberli (28. Januar 2007)

Hallo Holgi,sieht doch schon sehr gut aus für die Zeit.Ich hatte 1997 sowas Ähnliches und war nach 3 Monaten KG wieder halbwegs fit. Ein paar Grad Bewegungseinschränkung sind geblieben.Ich wünsche Dir Viel Glück und Geduld.Im Übrigen hatte ich fast zur selben Zeit ( 16.12.2006 ) einen schweren Sturz und stecke zur Zeit noch für ungefähr 2 Monate im Korsett.Vorraussichtlich werde ich dieses Jahr kein Bike mehr fahren können und schaue mich deshalb schon mal nach einem Heimtrainer um.So jetzt reichts mal.Wie gesagt, gute Besserung von Kuberli.


----------



## Katze Timba (29. Januar 2007)

Hi,
das wird schon...Tag für Tag..immer besser  
Brauchst nicht  Geduld ist nicht jedermanns Stärke..ich selbst habe auch zu wenig davon mitbekommen  
Wünsche Dir weiterhin gute Besserung! Finde es sieht doch schon richtig gut aus.  
Die Katze


----------



## swe68 (18. Februar 2007)

Hi,
wie sieht es aus?
Ich wollte mich mal wieder nach Deinem Befinden erkundigen. 
Ich hatte - mit meinem einfachen Ellenbogenbruch - ein paar Erkenntnisse:
- es ist sehr wichtig, die Muskulatur wieder aufzubauen
- die letzten 5° Bewegung brauchen am längsten
- es dauert lange, völlig schmerzfrei zu sein
alles Gute!


----------



## Holgi_XA (19. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

swe68 hat da ganz recht.Es wird mal wieder Zeit zu berichten.
Vor gut einer Woche hab ich neben der KG noch mit leichtem Hanteltraining angefangen.Der Bewegungsspielraum ist aber unter Anspannung noch sehr eingeschränkt.
Bei meinem täglichen Übungen fehlen mir in der Streckung ca. 10 Grad.
Beugen weiterhin bei 110-120 Grad.
Schmerzen hab ich ab und an beim belasten.Da kann es schonmal zwicken.Braucht halt alles noch was.Bewegungen laufen meist noch zäh ab.
Bin aber weiterhin zuversichtlich.
Radfahren geht auch so langsam.
Dirten war ich letzten Samstag und gestern.Oder eher ich war es versuchen.Mal drüberrollen ist der bessere Ausdruck.Würde auch schon mehr gehen,doch die Koordination und Kraft ist noch nicht gegeben,das ich Fahrfehler schon ausbügeln könnte.Also noch ein bissel warten.
Mitem Fully gehts schon ganz gut.War mit einem Kollegen vorgestern in der Ville mal antesten.Kleinere Abfahrten und "Hopser" sind schon machbar.Heute wirds nochmal probiert.Anstatt Ville ist´s dann die Eifel.Hochfahren endet aber bestimmt oft in schieben,da meine Kondition noch recht im Keller liegt.

Dagegen werde ich ab Mittwoch vorgehen.Mittlerweile sind alle Narben krustenfrei.Dann wird geschwommen.

Es sind jetzt 10 Wochen vergangen.Einerseits bin ich stolz das alles bis hierher geschaft zu haben.
Auf der anderen Seite merke ich aber auch das meine Geduld schwindet.Mir wird zunehmend klar was da mit mir passiert ist.Nicht mal soeben ein Kratzer am Arm.

MfG...Holger


----------



## swe68 (19. Februar 2007)

Das habe ich vergessen: Schwimmen ist echt gut! Nicht nur für die Kondition, auch für die Streckung des Armes.

Ich finde Deine Fortschritte für die Schwere des Bruchs immens.
Also - habe weiter Geduld, Du bist schon ganz schön weit gekommen!


----------



## Holgi_XA (16. März 2007)

14te Woche:

Hallo zusammen,
Zeit für eine Update.
Am Montag wird der Arm zum letzten Mal vom Arzt angeschaut.Ich denke er wird recht zufrieden sein.
Ich bins jedenfalls.
Zu 100% Prozent ist er zwar noch nicht wieder hergestellt,aber es gibt in letzter Zeit einige Momente bei denen es mir nicht so vorkommt das da mal was massig kaputt war.
Fühlt sich dann einfach nur als ganz normaler Arm an. 
Bewegungsspielraum hat sich weiterhin verbessert.
Strecken wärend meinen Übungen bringt fast keine Einschränkung mehr es fehlen ca. 5 Grad.Im Täglichen Gebrauch pendelts sich bei 10 Grad ein.
Beugen weiterhin ca.120 Grad mal mehr,mal weniger.Ehrlich gesagt ist mir das genug.Wenn ich Übungen mache oder auch bei der KG dann wird nur an der Streckung gearbeitet.Ist in meinen Augen wichtiger.
Belasten ist auch deutlich besser geworden.Hanteltraining alle 2 Tage.Keinerlei Schmerzen.Muss mich nur gründlich aufwärmen,sonst nimmt er´s mir krumm und zwickt.
Bike geht auch wieder ganz gut.Dirten bin ich noch vorsichtig,nur kleinere Sachen erstmal.
Mit dem BigBike aber dann schon mehr.Freeriden ist angesagt.45 Min sich den Berg hochschnaufen für 10 Min runterballern.
Meine Kondition dankt es mir.Es geht auch da aufwärts.

Ich denke ich habs gröbste nun geschafft.Die meisten Sachen funktionieren wieder.Der Kopf denkt nich mehr sooft an den Arm und es geht immernoch in kleinen Schritten voran.
Paasend zum Wetter und zur Jahreszeit kehre ich ins Leben zurück.

Gruss Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (16. März 2007)

Na, das ist doch was. Ich finde wirklich, dass es für die Schwere des Bruchs richtig schnell ging.
Die Beugung kommt von alleine wieder, genauso wie das letzte bißchen Streckung, das die KG nicht wegbekommen wird.

Das Zwicken habe ich in leichter Form gelegentlich immer noch, aber es behindert mich keineswegs.


----------



## AckingKnee (22. März 2007)

Hi Holgi,

hatte letzten Herbst mich in Italien auch um den Lenker gewickelt und daraufhin rechts das Radiusköpfchen gebrochen und dann 6 Wochen nen Gips. War bei mir auch so mit Daumenlutschen  - du bist froh, wenn du endlich den Arm wieder so anwickeln kannst, das man mal wieder das Bier nicht mit links und nicht mit Strohhalm trinken muß...

Also die Beweglichkeit und so das dauert echt ne Weile...ist jetzt 6 Monate her und ich kann schon wieder Klimmzüge und Liegstützen machen aber ich spüre bei der einen oder anderen Bewegung immer noch den Ellenbogen oder das Handgelenk.

Mein Tipp an alle, die sowas mal durchziehen müssen: reichlich Reha und immer sacht versuchen den Ellenbogen und das Handgelenk zu dehnen und zu bewegen und vor allem nicht zu früh in den Trail. Das mit dem Bewegen geht dann immer Stück für Stück ein bischen besser, dauert aber schon so ein paar Woche nachdem der Gips runter ist.

Abgesehen vom Ellenbogen ist das echt lustig, wenn ich jetzt im Trail manchmal so Flashbacks vom Sturz hab...hoffe das legt sich, weil ich derzeit so steif rumfahr, das es mich nicht wunder würde wenns mich gleich wieder absattelt

Bis denne und gute Besserung weiterhin

Jan


----------



## swe68 (24. März 2007)

@ Jan,
ich warte derzeit auf meine Ellenbogenschützer, in der Hoffnung, dass ich dann wieder ruhiger fahre.... die von Dir beschriebene Klatsche habe ich auch.
Zusätzlich zu Deinen Empfehlungen kann ich noch folgendes raten:
- Schwimmen!
- Arztwahl: ein bikender Arzt ist von Vorteil


----------



## Holgi_XA (25. März 2007)

Diese Flashbacks hatte ich die ersten Mal auch.
Als ich probieren wollte was mit dem Arm so machbar ist.Hab ich mich bei meinen ersten "Drüberrollversuchen" auf den Dirts dort liegen gesehen.
Dieses hat sich aber nach einiger Zeit gelegt.Mittlerweile fahre ich dort wieder und die Gedanken sind bei der eigentlichen Sache.
Ich finde es ist sehr wichtig den Kopf frühzeitig wieder frei zu bekommen.Auf den Trails,Dirts oder selbst wenn es nur eine Waldautobahn ist.
Von Vorteil wäre die Unfallstelle wieder zu passieren,was leider nicht immer machbar ist.Evtl. sie nachstellen ähnliches aufsuchen.Dem blockierten Kopf klarmachen"siehst du, es geht doch". 

Um auf meinen Arm nochmal zurückzukommen.
Der Arzt war sehr zufrieden.Er sagte es wäre beachtlich wie beweglich er geworden ist in der recht kurz Zeit bei der schwere der Verletzung.
Ich hab ihm dann von meinen Knarzgeräuschen im Arm erzählt sie ihm vorgemacht.
Prompt gings nochmal zum Röntgen.
Ich darf nach Ostern nochmal ins Krankenhaus.Die Geräusche kommen von einer Ecke am Knochen die mir den Gelenkknorpel auf lange Sicht zerreiben.
Aufmachen,abschleifen und weil dann ja schonmal da bin,kommen die 2 Schrauben raus die entfernbar sind.
Stationär 1-3 Tage.
Anfangs sehr geknickt  das ich nochmal was gemacht bekomme geht es jetzt wieder. 
Gilt ja der weiteren Verbesserung und wird nur eine Narbe sein die abheilen muss.

Gruss Frankensteinsmonster(Armtechnisch und so)


----------



## pongi (25. März 2007)

wie war das denn bei euch eigentlich? solltet ihr den arm schonen oder ruhig auch bewegen?

viele sagen ja das man den arm möglichst schonen soll und andere sagen ja man soll ihn ruhig benutzten und immer wieder ein wenig mehr belasten damit nichts "einrostet" was sind denn eure erfahrungswerte?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (25. März 2007)

tja. nächstes mal mit nem paar ellbogenschoner, hm? keine schoner, keine gnade.


----------



## Eddigofast (25. März 2007)

Hallo Holger....
schön das es Dir so gut geht, aber ein Paar Ellenbogenschoner hätten Dir in der damaligen Situation wahrscheinlich auch nicht weitergeholfen, da der Bruch aus Richtung des Handgelenks zum Ellenbogen ging, wurde  dabei eigentlich das Radiusköpfchen verletzt ?


----------



## AckingKnee (26. März 2007)

pongi schrieb:


> wie war das denn bei euch eigentlich? solltet ihr den arm schonen oder ruhig auch bewegen?



bei der reha hat mir der physiotherapeut empfohlen immer wieder den Arm und das handgelenk in alle Richtung zu drehen und zu beugen, aber eben nur soweit, dass es nicht schmerzt, damit die (durch die Gipsstellung) verkürzten Bänder wieder gedehnt werden. Das kann man ganz gut auch ohne Gewichte oder dergleichen einfach durch dehnen machen. Am besten einfach vorsichtig hintasten: Es kann ruhig ein bischen ziehen (was auch klar ist, wegen der Verkürzung der Muskeln), sollte aber auf keinen Fall schmerzen.

Macht man das nicht, kann es sein, dass das Gelenk nicht mehr seine alte Beweglichkeit zurückbekommt. 

Auf Zug konnte ich dann schon schnell wieder belasten (z.B. Einkautüten tragen), aber auf Druck hat man mir für die ersten Woche dringend von Liegestützen, biken etc abgeraten.

By the way: ich hatte bei meinen Sturz auch Ellenbogenschoner an. Da der Bruch aber durch die Stauchung des Unterarms kam, hat mir das in dem Fall nicht viel genützt  . Allerdings haben mich meine Ellenbogen- und Knieschoner schon oft vor Blessuren bewahrt.


----------



## sile (7. April 2007)

Hi,

gibts was neues vom arm? In sachen bewegung etc?
Habe seit dem 22.03 auch ne luxationsfraktur im linken ellenbogen, allerdings von nem autounfall ;(. Dazu allerdings ist noch das vordere kreuzband im rechten knie gerissen, das muss auch noch irgendwann gemacht werden 

Wielange bist du vorraussichtlich noch krank? 
Wann ist die arm schiene abgekommen? 
Wieviele Anwendungen krankengymnastik hattest du ca?

fragen über fragen ^^
Danke dafür, wenn du mir sie beantworten kannst  und gute besserung noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (8. April 2007)

> ich hatte bei meinen Sturz auch Ellenbogenschoner an. Da der Bruch aber durch die Stauchung des Unterarms kam, hat mir das in dem Fall nicht viel genützt  .




Die meisten Frakturen gibt´s aufgrund einer Stauchung, deshalb sind auch Rückenprotektoren bei WS-Verletzungen meist nicht hilfreich.


----------



## pongi (8. April 2007)

was aber im umkerhschluss nicht heißt das man die protektoren daheim lassen soll.


----------



## Holgi_XA (14. April 2007)

sile schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gibts was neues vom arm? In sachen bewegung etc?
> Habe seit dem 22.03 auch ne luxationsfraktur im linken ellenbogen, allerdings von nem autounfall ;(. Dazu allerdings ist noch das vordere kreuzband im rechten knie gerissen, das muss auch noch irgendwann gemacht werden
> ...




Hallo,
bin seit gestern (13.4) wieder daheim.3 Tage Krankenhaus 3 Schrauben raus.
Soweit alles gut.Muss jetzt ein bissel langsam machen.Wegen Wundheilung,Fäden und das ganze Gedöns.
Bewegung war vor Op fast wieder die alte.Streckung hat ein wenig gefehlt (5Grad) und Beugen auch.Solangsam kehrte auch die Kraft zurück.Kiste Cola mit dem Arm schleppen ist kein Problem mehr.Wenn die Wundheilung abgeschlossen ist,gehts auf zur letzten Etappe. 

Krankgeschrieben war ich die ersten 6 Wochen.Dann kam auch der Fixateur raus.Habe zu der Zeit auch wieder mit arbeiten angefangen(Bürotätigkeit)
Habe die Möglichkeit auf Schonarbeitsplatz.
Krankengymnastik mache ich immernoch.Kann nicht schaden wenn jemand anders den Arm quält als selber machen.

@ ALPHA-CENTAURI :
Dummschwätzer,erst lesen dann schreiben.
@ Eddigofast :
Radiusköpfchen war nicht betroffen
@ pongi 
Bewegung ist sehr wichtig.Natürlich alles in Maßen.Ebenso wie die Belastung.Ich habe so früh wie möglich mit leichten Hanteln (2,5kg) die komplette Armmuskulatur bearbeitet.Ab und an hat es auch dabei noch geschmerzt,aber das hat mich im Nachhinein schnell vorwärts gebracht.


----------



## swe68 (14. April 2007)

@ sile
bei mir war die Schiene etwas über 3 Wochen dran. Danach habe ich so ein abnehmbares Ding bekommen, was ich aber so gut wie nie benutzt habe (sollte ich auch nur im Notfall). Ich war mindestens 20x bei der Krankengymnastik und habe dann auch schnell zusätzlich mit der Stärkung der Muskulatur angefangen. RR fahren durfte ich schon 6 Wochen (glaube ich) nach dem Bruch, MTB später wegen der Erschütterung. Das leichte Gerüttel beim RR-fahren habe ich als positiv für den Heilungsprozess empfunden.


----------



## sile (15. April 2007)

meine arm schiene ist mittlerweile auch ab, bin kräftig dabei mit krankengymnastik
als die schiene ab war, war ich sehr deprimiert, da es vom bewegungswinkel seeeeeeeeeeeeeehr stark eingeschränkt war, aber es bessert sich von tag zu tag, und die schmerzen lassen sich auch aushalten.


habe gestern noch eine motorschiene bekommen, die den arm passiv bewegt, 3x täglich 30min, ist echt top und bringt was.
allerdings bekommen das nur privat patienten und leute mit berufsunfällen, wo es die BG übernimmt, wie bei mir. kassenpatienten müssen wohl draufzahlen, wenn sie sowas überhaupt angeboten kriegen


chance auf nen schonarbeitsplatz habe ich nicht, da heizungsbauer  
laut physiotherapeutin kann das mit dem arm noch 4-12wochen dauern, anschließend nochmal die kreuzband OP die mind. 2 monate keine belastung dann abkann


----------



## Holgi_XA (15. April 2007)

swe68 schrieb:


> @ sile
> Das leichte Gerüttel beim RR-fahren habe ich als positiv für den Heilungsprozess empfunden.




So gings mir auch bei den ersten leichten Freerideeinlagen.Wurzeltrails die mit recht hohem Tempo gefahren wurden und auch sonst unwegsames Gelände haben mich abends deutlich eine Art "Leichtgänigkeit" spüren lassen.

Ich denke die Unbewusste Art und Weise auf die der Arm da funktionieren muss da man mit den Gedanken auf dem Trail ist,hat dazu geführt das er garnicht anders kann als "mitzumachen" und dies den positiven Effekt gefördert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddigofast (15. April 2007)

Hallo Holgi !, 
Dir scheint es ja wieder richtig gut zu gehen...freut mich wirklich, wieviele Frakturen hattest Du eigentlich insgesamt ?


----------



## Holgi_XA (25. April 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe es endlich geschafft die Röntgenbilder vom Unfalltag abzuholen.

Ich poste sie einfach mal ohne noch was dazu zu schreiben.


----------



## swe68 (25. April 2007)

aua!!!!!! 
Da wird einem ja fast übel....  naja, jetzt habe ich eine Vorstellung, wie es Dir ging. Meine Güte, bei mir war das ja ein Spaziergang dagegen....


----------



## SarahB. (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo Holgi,

hier meldet sich eine Leidensgenossin,
aufgrund eines Fahrradsturzes wo mein re.Ellenbogen schmerzhafte Bekanntschaft mit einem Randstein gemacht hat ist es infolge zu einer komplizierten Ellenbogenluxation mit Abriss des Innenbandes gekommen.
Dies wurde operativ wieder gerichtet, dazu die Anlage eines Fixateurs externe.
Seit einigen Tagen bin ich nun wieder zu Hause und darf mich mit diesem "Fremdkörper" im Arm rumärgern.
Die Pins pieken ständig irgendwie auf den Knochen und das Aussehen der Löcher im Oberam gefällt meinem Dok im Moment nicht. Die Ränder sind gerötet und es nässt.
An einen ordentlichen Schlaf ist im Moment gar nicht zu denken. Irgendwie ist das Dingens immer im Weg und es entsteht ein schmerzhaftes Ziehen im Knochen das bis in das Handgelenk ausstrahlt.
Ohne Schmerztabletten käme ich nicht über die Runden.
Ich habe anzunehmender weise jetzt noch drei Wochen vor mir, die ich mit dem Teil verbringen darf.
Meine werten Mitmenschen und Nachbarn gucken mich immer mit großen
Augen an, wenn ich Ihnen mit dem Teil auf dem Arm begegne.
Eine gewisse Beweglichkeit des Unterarmes ist schon wieder da, aber ich denke erst mit KG kann diese vollständig wie ich hoffe, wieder hergestellt werden.
Zur Zeit nervt es mich, das ich des Öfteren auf die Hilfe meine Mannes angewiesen bin. Ich bin jemand, die gerne selbstständig ihren Alltag meistert.

Eine Frage hätte ich da noch an Holgi, wie wurde der Fixateur bei Dir entfernt ? ( örtliche Betäubung etc... ? )

Sarah


----------



## fasteddi (13. Juni 2007)

Hi.

Zu dem Thema kann ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben.
2005 war es als ich beim DH Rennen in Tabarz bei der 3. Trainingsabfahrt am Boden lag. Eine total lapidare Kurve. Kann mich nicht erinnern wie ich gestürtzt bin. naja...war etwas bescheuert das Gefühl die hand nicht mehr an der gewohnten Stelle zu sehen. Diagnose Ellenbogen ausgekugelt. Schöne ******** und derbe Schmerzen. Naja...kennst du ja sicher selbst. Ich hatte Glück und es war nicht gebrochen, nur das Bang war nicht mehr so fit.

Die Regeneration war ähnlich schnell wie bei dir. Die Kopfblockade hat mich allerdings 1-2 jahre verfolgt. Bin dann wieder in das DH Geschehen eingestiegen.

Dann bei der DM in Todtnau über den Lenker abgestiegen. War eigentlich ein sehr geiler Lauf der sicher in die Hobby top 10 gegange wäre. Naja..abgerollt wieder rauf aufs Bike und ins Ziel. Am Abend konnt ich den gleichen Arm immer weniger bewegen. Mhhhh kacke.

Naja...Arzt...Röntgen...Diagnose leicht angebrochen....also der Arm hat mich echt verfolgt.

Jedenfalls...um Dir Mut zu machen....das wird alles wieder und rückt die Dinge ins richtige Licht. Ich fahre immernoch Rennen aber nicht mehr mit 110% sondern um die Zeit zu geniessen und Spass zu haben und nicht um der Hecht zu sein, der auf dem Podium steht.

Grüsse
Eddi


----------



## Der Yeti (13. Juni 2007)

ja auch ich bin damals"als ich noch klein war", von einer mülltonne gefallen, als wir fangen gespielt haben.
Bin damals volle wucht mit dem ellenbogen aufgeschlagen, und als ich wieder aufstehen wollte,überkam mich auch direkt der starke schmerz.
ein blich zu meinem rechten ellenbogen verriet mir die ursache.
ich hatte zwar keine macke am ellenbogen, aber ich konnte ihn nicht mehr bewegen und er hing nur noch leblos in der gegend herum.
heulend bin ich damals 2 km nach hause gelaufen(bis heute die längsten 2 km meines lebens), wo mich meine mutter sofort zum arzt fuhr.
diagnose war ein harmloser kapselabriss im ellenbogen, hat nicht sehr lange gedauert bis ich wieder fit war.

jedenfalls verfolgt mich diese geschichte nicht mehr, denn sie ist nicht beim biken passiert.

leider habe ich mir heute bei einer schulexkursion(-.-)
bei einem downhill(war nicht schnell, nur so 20 km/h) die schulter verletzt.
ich habe einen baum, der mit einer 20 ° neigung nach links in den downhill einfiel, mit der rechten schulter mitgenommen, was mich beinahe von meinem bike katapuktiert hätte.
ursache waren wohl die schicken mädels, die vor mir mit ihren bikes unterwegs waren.
werde mich jedenfalls in zukunft beim biken mit dem kopf 100 % dem geschehen auf dem bike zuwenden, und nicht "nebensächlichen" dingen

das resultat meiner unaufmerksamkeit: eine platzwunde an der rechten schulter und einer derbe prellung des muskels.
nun bin ich für sonntag in saalhausen auch noch für cc angemeldet.
ich hoffe ich kann bis dahin meinen arm wieder hochheben, was momentan nur mit hilfe des linken armes geht
ich weiß nicht ob es sinn macht mit einem halb kaputten arm/schulter bei einem cc-rennen mit zu fahren.

die vergangenheit hat mir gezeigt, dass das dort alles andere als ein kaffeklatsch ist, und jeder muskel des körpers gebraucht wird.

liebe grüße yeti


----------



## SarahB. (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo noch mal,

schön, das dieser Tread nun fortgesetzt wird, ich hatte schon Bedenken, hier meldet sich keiner mehr, da die letzten Einträge schon etwas her waren, aber na ja..schön das sich hier noch was rührt...

Da es der Fixateur jetzt zulässt, das ich mit beiden Händen wieder vorsichtig in die Tasten "hauen" kann, habe ich mal die Geschichte meines Unfalles auf meiner HP niedergeschrieben, wen es interessiert kann dort unter "Das Leben und Ich" sich in die Story einlesen.
Nach meinem heutigen Besuch zum Kontrolle beim Dok hat dieser mir die entzündlichen Stellen mit Jod eingestrichen und mir Antibiotika verpasst, mal sehen, wie es weitergeht...

Sarah


----------



## Holgi_XA (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Sorry das ich erst jetzt antworte.Immo bin ich nicht sooft im Forum.Hab auf dem Rad einige Tage nachzuholen und geniese jeden Minute auf Dirts oder im Bikepark. 

Schön das der Fred nicht untergeht und mein Geschreibsel weiterhilft,ermutigt oder sonst einen positiven Zweck erfüllt.

@ SarahB.
Die Entfernung des Fixateurs war easy.
Der Fixateur wurde abgeschraubt.Die Pinne steckten noch im Arm.Dann bin zum röntgen.Sah schon lustig aus mit den nackten Stangen im Arm. 
Zurück zum Doc mit den Bildern,alles supi.
Pfleger kam mit dem Steckschlüssel,stecke ihn auf den ersten Pin am Oberarm und fragte mich:
Willst sie selber rausdrehen? 
 
Kurzerhand packe ich den Schlüssel und drehte mir den ersten Pin selber raus.Die erste Halbe Umdrehung ging etwa so wie das öffnen einer Wasserflasche.Da das Gewinde konisch ist wurde es danach leichter sodas ich ohne Schlüssel an dem Pin drehte.Einige Umdrehungen später war er dann gelöst.Dennis(Pfleger) sagte ich soll einfach weiterdrehen bis er auch aus dem Gewebe raus ist.Es schmatzte ganz leise und ich hatte den ersten in der Hand.Einige Tropfen Blut liefen raus und das wars dann.Mit den anderen gings ähnlich.Ein Pin im Unterarm saß recht stramm.Mein ganzer Arm drehte sich weg als mit der Gesunden Hand versucht den Pin rauszudrehen.Dennis hielt den Arm fest und drehte diesen Pin dann raus.
Zum Schluss gabs noch 2 fette Pflaster auf die Löcher und fertig.
Schmerzen hatte ich dabei keine.Es fühlte sich was komisch an.Aber in erster Linie kam dieses Gefühl vom Kopf der nicht so recht fassen konnte was ich da tat. 
Ich muss aber dazu sagen das die Wundstellen absolut reizlos waren.Bilderbuch tauglich sozusagen.Der Fixateur war die letzte Woche zwar unerträglich da er nur störte,doch spürte ich keinerlei Schmerzen.Bin einige Mal am Türrahmen hängengeblieben.Der Schreck und die Kratzer am Rahmen waren dabei das Schlimmste. 

Ich drück dir die Daumen das es bei dir aufwärts geht.
Wenn du noch was fragen/wissen möchtest, nur zu,auch gerne per PN.
MfG...
Holger


----------



## SarahB. (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo Holgi,

schön, das du dich noch mal zu Wort gemeldet hast.

Bei mir geht es aufwärts, jeden Tag kann ich den Arm etwas besser bewegen, trotz des "Störenfrieds". Die Löcher im Oberarm sehen jetzt nach einigen Tagen Antibiotika besser aus, meinte auch mein Dok beim gestrigen Check.
Also die Pins selber raus drehen, mit diesem Gedanken möchte ich mich zur Zeit noch gar nicht beschäftigen. Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn sie mich, wenn es soweit ist, nochmal ganz ausknocken - Vollnarkose. Ich bin zwar inzwischen Einiges gewöhnt, was das ertragen von Schmerzen betrifft - aber da mit zu zu gucken wie man an mir rumzerrt - neee. Die Pins stecken auch recht fest, wie mir es scheint.
Jetzt habe ich schätzungsweise noch 14 Tage mit dem Teil vor mir, dann sind die vier Wochen vorbei, die ich das Dingens lt.Arztbrief drin haben sollte.
Die Fäden wurden auch schon gezogen und ich habe jetzt freien Blick auf die OP-Narbe. Wenn es gut verheilt, bleibt vielleicht nur ein Strich, den man ggf. noch sieht.
Wie ich schon erwähnte habe ich die ganze Geschichte meines Unfalles auch auf meiner HP niedergeschrieben. Das Ganze ist jetzt als "Blog" eingerichtet, wo man auch seinen "Senf" dazu abgeben kann, über regen Besuch würde ich mich freuen.

Sarah


----------



## Eddigofast (6. Juli 2007)

Sorry Holgi, das ich mich erst jetzt melde ! Ich war Telekomstreik sei Dank einen Monat OFFLINE !!!! Das hat Super bei Dir geklappt, schön das Du wieder Fit bist  , Wie Du siehst hast Du mit SARAH eine würdige Nachfolgerin gefunden...passiert auf dem Zweirad scheinbar öfters ! Alles Gute !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SarahB. (6. Juli 2007)

Hi Eddi und alle Anderen,

zunächst mal an Eddi:
"Danke für die Blumen" ( wer den Schaden hat... ).

Ich kann vermelden das es mir immer besser geht, und ich den Fixateur in einer Woche los sein werde. Mein Dok war der Meinung, auf Nummer sicher gehen zu wollen das auch alles anständig verheilt und mich sechs Wochen mit dem Teil verbringen zu lassen. Diese sechs Wochen gehen kommenden Donnerstag zu Ende und er will mir tatsächlich bei vollem Bewusstsein das Teil aus dem Arm schrauben. Er hat einen guten "Engländer" ( fachkundige sollten wissen was das ist - ich weiß es... ) um die Pins aus dem Knochen zu drehen. Na denn bin ich mal gespannt. Ich kann auch ne Wasserpumpenzange mitbringen frotzelte ich beim letzten Verbandswechsel.
Auf Bordsteine und anderen Hindernisse werde ich in Zukunft besonders achten. Freue mich schon darauf wieder auf das Rad´steigen zu können. Bisher war ich "gezwungenermaßen" Fußgängerin. Theoretisch hätte ich mich auch mit dem Metallteil in den Sattel getraut, aber ich will auch nichts riskieren.
So "freue" ich mich auf den nächsten Donnerstag und werde berichten.

Sarah


----------



## Eddigofast (7. Juli 2007)

@Sarah

Das Entfernen der Pins tut nicht Weh, ist nur Unangenehm, man hat das Gefühl das etwas Stabilisierendes fehlt, aber das gibt sich schnell. Die Reha mit Bewegungstherapie ist da wesentlich Anstrengender . Aber das wird schon wieder werden, scheint ja zum Glück relativ Komplikationslos gelaufen zu sein !


----------



## SarahB. (13. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich hatte ja angekündigt, weiter zu berichten, also :

Seit dem gestrigen Tage bin ich nach rund sechs Wochen das Gestell ( Fixateur externe ) endlich los.
Das Ganze war kurz und schmerzlos.  Nach dem ich auf den Behandlungs-Tisch mich lang machen durfte begrüßte mich der Arzt mit den Worten "leider habe ich meinen Werkzeugkasten vergessen ( der werte Herr Doktor hat manchmal einen "komischen" Humor ) und schritt anschließend zur Tat.  Zunächst wurde der Fixateur von den Pins, mittels eines von mir eigenhändig mitgebrachten Inbusschlüssels gelöst anschließend nahm sich mein Dok ein sechser Maulschlüssel ( er hatte ja doch Werkzeug dabei..? !) und drehte die Pins aus dem Knochen. Das war fast schmerzlos, nur als er im Oberarm beim Rausdrehen mal kurz verkantete machte ich mal "aua".

Mein Kommentar zu dem Geschehen war "Na das hätte ich ja auch selber machen können. ( Schließlich verfügen wir über einen gut ausgestatteten Werkzeugkasten )

Er entgegnete "das wird ja von der Kasse abgerechnet da müssen wir dafür ja auch noch was machen..."

Bevor er dann wieder entschwand sagte er noch "Morgen will ich sie wieder sehen". Seine Arzthelferin versorgte die Löcher dann noch mit großen Pflastern, die sie vorher mit "Beta" bestrich.
Es war ein komisches Gefühl, ohne das Gestell zu sein,das die vergangenen Wochen  ja auch als Stütze diente. Jetzt müssen die Muskeln das Ganze wieder halten was sich mit einen schmerzhaften Ziehen ab und an bemerkbar macht.  An der Stelle, wo die Pins im Knochen steckten, sind natürlich jetzt noch Löcher, was ich auch spüre. Jetzt heißt es noch vorsichtig sein und ganz langsam wieder Vertrauen in den Arm finden. 

Und vor allem, beim Radeln in Zukunft, vor eventuellen Hindernissen, wie Bordsteinkanten etc... lieber ein mal mehr absteigen und drüber schieben, anstatt drüber zu "fliegen".

Sarah


----------



## SarahB. (7. September 2007)

Hi Leute,
lang ist es her, das ich mich gemeldet habe.
Nun rund ein viertel Jahr nach der OP habe ich immer noch mit dem Thema zu tun und bin nun in der "2.Runde" der KG. Insgesamt habe ich nun 10 Termine hinter mir und es geht langsam voran. Bewegungsfreiheit ist zwar wieder da, aber unter Belastung tut es immer noch weh, als wenn immer noch eine Art "Schraubzwinge" um das Gelenk läge.
Die Löcher im Arm sind inzwischen zu, aber man sieht immer noch die Narben, die sich hinterlassen habe. Es sind so ne Art "Krater" die man nun noch sieht.

Vom Biken kann ich net die Finger lassen und bin weiter fleißig rund um Offenbach unterwegs.

LG
Sarah


----------



## Eddigofast (7. September 2007)

@sarah  Wieviel Grad Bewegung bekommst Du den hin ?


----------



## SarahB. (14. September 2007)

Hi Eddi,

nach dem Du hier die Frage nach dem Bewegungsgrade gestellt hast, habe ich mal meinen Therapeuten danach gefragt und er antworte das noch etwa 5 Grad fehlen im Vergleich zum linken Arm. Was immer das jetzt auch heißen mag... ich bin auch kein Orthopäde...
Als Laie würde ich jetzt sagen, ich bin fast wieder hergestellt. 
Die zweite Runde ist jetzt auch zu Ende und ich soll mal 14 Tage abwarten, wie sich das Gelenk entwickelt, wird es wieder steifer soll ich noch mal beim Dok vorstellig werden und wir machen weiter.
Nach den letzten Elektroanwendungen die ich bekommen habe, geht es mir gut, ich merke noch einen leichten Druck, wenn ich den Arm strecke.

Inzwischen beschäftigt mich das jetzt schon ein viertel Jahr, ein Nachbar, der auch am jenem Gelenk operiert wurde, prognostizierte mir, das ich wohl ein gutes halbes Jahr damit zu tun haben werde. Der gute Mann scheint wohl Recht zu behalten *seufz*


----------



## Paul3107 (29. April 2008)

Bin zwar kein Biker, aber ich habe die gleiche Verletzung und vielleicht bekomme ich hier einige Rückmeldungen.
Am 19. 4. stürzte ich bei einer Jugendfreizeit in der Eifel so blöd auf meinen linken Arm, so das dieser ausgekugelt war. Er wurde mir dann unter Vollnarkose wieder eingerenkt und eingegipst. Als ich dann am Die. in Köln zu meinem Orthopäden gehen konnte wollte er zu vernünftigen Weiterbehandlung die Festigkeit des Gelenks unter Vollnarkose geprüft haben und sprach da schon von einem Fixateur. Donnerstag hatte ich dann einen Termin. Dort wurde mir der Gips entfernt(was mir gut tat) und ich kam zur OP. Leider waren die Bänder so stark überdehnt, das der Fixateur (Orthofix) montiert werden musste. Gebrochen ist bei mir nichts, trotzdem muss ich dieses Ding 6 Wochen tragen ( 5 Tage habe ich geschafft )
Nun meine Fragen 
Wie lange war bei Euch der Arm geschwollen. Eigentlich komme ich schon ganz gut zurecht, Strecken geht bis auf fehlende 10 Grad, Beugen geht bis zur Schulter. Es tut nur weh am unteren Pin, wenn ich den Arm hebe.Kann das ein Nervenschmerz sein? 
Wie schlimm ist es, wenn man sich mit dem Riesenpiercing irgendwo stößt? Seid ihr damit auch Auto gefahren? Wie gesagt - Strecken geht ja ganz gut. Mein Arzt meint auch, wenn er (der Fixateur natürlich) einmal ab ist, werde ich es vermissen. Das kann ich mir nun mal überhaupt nicht vorstellen.
Darf man den Unterarm auch drehen (habe ich vergessen den Arzt zu fragen) 
Wie groß ist die Möglichkeit einer Infektion oder lockern der Pins
Wäre schön, von Euch etwas zu hören
Paul


----------



## SarahB. (30. April 2008)

Hallo Paul,
zu deiner ersten Frage - wie lange der Arm geschwollen war - die Schwellung ist ca. vier Wochen nach Entfernen des Fixateurs zurück gegangen.
Sich mit dem Ding irgendwo zu stoßen war bei mir nur mit geringen Schmerzen verbunden und ich habe es vermieden, irgendwo anzuecken. Da die Pins ja in den Knochen geschraubt sind (und somit auch ein Lockern nicht möglich ist) und der Knochen selbst nicht so schmerzempfindlich ist - ist das wie gesagt mit dem Anecken nicht so schlimm.
Die Infektionsanfälligkeit der Stellen in denen die Pins stecken ist sehr hoch - also bei Verbandswechsel immer schön desinfizieren lassen. Bei mir haben sich die Stellen am Oberam entzündet und  der Dok. hat dann die Stellen immer mit Jod ordentlich eingedeckt.
Das Drehen des Unterarms sollte zumindest bei mir durch die Positionierung des Fixateurs vermieden werden, um das wieder zusammengesetzte Gelenk zu schonen. ( Abriß Proc. coronnoideus re.Ellenbogen).
Bewegungsschmerzen hatte ich an den oberen Pins, da diese sich im Oberarm hin - und her bewegt hatten und eben entzündet waren.
Da du von Schmerzen beim Heben berichtest, führe ich diese eher auf Muskelschmerzen zurück - das war auch bei mir so - durch den "Störenfried" eben.
Fünf Tage hast du jetzt geschafft - dann wünsche ich Dir den nötigen Durchhaltewillen für die nächsten fünf Wochen und das können lange fünf 
Wochen werden...
Nach Entfernen des Fixateurs (bei mir wurden die Pins einfach mit einem Maulschlüssel rausgedreht - der kleine Heimwerker lässt grüßen - ist der erste Tag etwas "komisch" da die Muskeln dann wieder aktiviert werden- die ja durch den Fix. sehr entlastet wurden.
Danach folgt meist die wieder Mobilisierung mittels KG - die auch mal unangenehm sein kann, wenn der Therapeut die Muskeln "bearbeitet". Bei mir wurde auch die Elektrolyse eingesetzt um das Gewebe zu entwässern.

P.S. Die Stellen sieht man heute noch (nach einem Jahr...) wo die Pins drinsteckten und die OP-Narbe ist auch noch deutlich zu sehen. Wenn das Wetter umschlägt, merke ich das auch im Gelenk (es fühlt sich dann meist ein wenig "steif" an oder wenn ich den Arm zu sehr belaste. Das sind die Spätfolgen die ich davon getragen habe und wohl für den Rest meines Lebens spüren werde...



LG
Sarah


----------



## Paul3107 (30. April 2008)

Vielen lieben Dank für die Meldung,

ich versuche für mich manchmal zu verstehen, warum ich dieses Ding überhaupt tragen muss. Eigentlich stört er nur und im Ellenbogen selber tut mir eigentlich nichts weh. Es war ja auch nichts gebrochen, sodern "nur"ausgekugelt. Aber man muss den Herren im weißen Kittel ja nun mal glauben das alles richtig ist und nur so eine gute Heilung möglich ist. 
Da ich Augenoptiker bin und nur mit dem Verkauf zu tun habe, werde ich ab kommendem Montag versuchen, damit zu arbeiten. Ich glaube, das mir damit die Zeit gedanklich etwas verkürzt wird, denn hier zu hause fällt mir die Decke auf den Kopf. Werde mir dann evtl. wohl über Tag eine kleine Auszeit nehmen müssen. Das einzige Problem ist für mich, das ich mit dem Auto fahren muss, ist aber zum Glück nicht so weit (15 km).
Habe wohl nach nun einer Woche schon die Schnau...voll ber watt mutt datt mutt
Ich versuche tapfer zu bleiben, werde weiter berichten

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SarahB. (30. April 2008)

Hallo Paul,
Du hast auch ein Bild dieses Störenfrieds eingestellt, das ist das gleiche Teil wie ich es hatte - da kommen ungute Erinnerungen hoch...

Da sprichst von "nur ausgekugelt" - vergiss aber nicht, das ein solches Gelenk auch von Bändern zusammengehalten wird - die bei mir abgerissen waren und da durch das Gelenk eben auch auskugelte und nicht mehr zusammenhielt.
Da bei einem auskugeln ja auch diese Bänder in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden können und sich regenerieren müssen und zum Schutz vor einen eventuellen Abriss haben die Ärzte vielleicht Dir dieses Ding verpasst. Du bist Augenoptiker - also vielleicht mit filigranen Arbeiten betraut - das könnte mit diesem Ding etwas schwierig werden - viel Glück!
Zum Thema Autofahren kann ich nichts sagen, da ich seit Jahr und Tag nur auf zwei Rädern unterwegs bin. Wie ich dieses Ding raus bekam bin ich sogar mit dem Teil im Arm auf das Rad gestiegen - war da doch etwas unsicher...

Sarah


----------



## Redfraggle (1. Mai 2008)

Paul3107 schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank für die Meldung,
> 
> ich versuche für mich manchmal zu verstehen, warum ich dieses Ding überhaupt tragen muss. Eigentlich stört er nur und im Ellenbogen selber tut mir eigentlich nichts weh. Es war ja auch nichts gebrochen, sodern "nur"ausgekugelt. Aber man muss den Herren im weißen Kittel ja nun mal glauben das alles richtig ist und nur so eine gute Heilung möglich ist.
> Da ich Augenoptiker bin und nur mit dem Verkauf zu tun habe, werde ich ab kommendem Montag versuchen, damit zu arbeiten. Ich glaube, das mir damit die Zeit gedanklich etwas verkürzt wird, denn hier zu hause fällt mir die Decke auf den Kopf. Werde mir dann evtl. wohl über Tag eine kleine Auszeit nehmen müssen. Das einzige Problem ist für mich, das ich mit dem Auto fahren muss, ist aber zum Glück nicht so weit (15 km).
> ...



Hallo Du,

habe sehr erstaunt Deinen Bericht gelesen, war mir völlig neu, dass ein luxierter Arm gegipst bzw. so extrem fixiert werden muß!
Ist denn ein Stück von der Pfanne abgebrochen, oder ist das schon mehrfach passiert?
Ansonsten kenne ich eigentlich keinen Grund den Arm so restriktiv ruhig zu stellen.
Die Schulter hat eine sehr lockere Kapsel, der man beim Schrumpfen zu gucken kann und damit ganz schnell eine Bewegungseinschränkung produziert.
Ich würde mir eine zweite Meinung einholen, ist ja Deine Schulter.
Viele Grüße Barbara ( Physiotherapeutin)


----------



## Paul3107 (1. Mai 2008)

nein,
es ist zum erstem Mal passiert, es ist nichts gebrochen sondern der Ellenbogen war "nur" ausgekugelt, weil ich halt ziemlich blöde darauf gefallen bin.
Ich habe im Bereich des Ellenbogens überhaupt keine Schmerzen und kann ihn mit diesem Fremkörper auch ganz gut bewegen. Das einzige was im Arm drückt und zwickt sind die vier Schrauben. Unter Vollnarkose wurde halt die Festigkeit des Gelenks geprüft und mir dann dieses Teil angebaut. Ich weis, das dies eig. ein Biker Forum ist, war aber das einzige, was ich im Netz gefunden habe.
Ich werde wohl kommende Woche  (Die) den Arzt noch einmal fragen, aber seine Meinung kenne ich ja eigentlch


----------



## Paul3107 (13. Mai 2008)

habe nun fast drei Wochen mit meinem ständigen Begleiter gelebt. Das schlafen geht ganz gut, habe zwischendurch mal eine Woche gearbeitet, aber nun hat sich mein Schleimbeutel etwas entzündet. Da ich auch eine kleine Entzündung am oberen Pin hatte, gab mir der Chirug noch ein Antibiotikum für die nächsten 10 Tage.
Hattet ihr auch Probleme mit dem Schleimbeutel??
Für die Luxation zu heilen, habe ich den Fixateur erhalten um den Arm zu bewegen. Mit der Schwellung des Schleimbeutels soll ich den Arm ruhig halten. Ich habe ein wenig die Schn..... voll, na ja, noch drei Wochen, und das Ding ist erst mal weg


----------



## SarahB. (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo Paul,
mal wieder ne Meldung von Dir hier- schön  

Ich habe keine Probleme mit dem Schleimbeutel gehabt - he he wusste bis dato das ich so was überhaupt habe - wiki sei dank, bin ich nun schlauer...

Tja mit der Entzündung - wie gesagt, eine der häufigsten "Nebenwirkungen" dieser "Therapie". Bei mir hat mein Dok eben gerne viel Jod auf die Stellen aufgetragen. Leider hat es beim Abheilen Verwachsungen gegeben, so das man heute am Oberarm noch deutlichst sieht, wo die Pins im Knochen steckten... 
Könnte ich noch behandeln (etwas schnippeln) lassen - sehe ich aber keinen Anlass dazu - >>Germanys next Topmodel<< werde ich eh nie..  
Das du nach drei Wochen die Schnauze voll hast - kann ich verstehen - halt durch !!!

Die "Therapie" mit dem Fixateur ist zwar auch ne optische Grausamkeit,nur wie du schon schriebst - du kannst den Arm dadurch bewegen und das Gelenk steift nicht so ein. Bei mir waren es anschließend insgesamt 24 KG-Termine die danach folgten. Mit einem herkömmlichen Gips, was ja ein ganz ruhig stellen bedeutet hätte, wären es wahrscheinlich erheblich mehr gewesen...

Sei gegrüßt
Sarah


----------



## Paul3107 (3. Juni 2008)

also hier bin ich wieder mal. Komme gerade aus dem Krankenhaus und der Fixateur ist ab 

Ist nun eine gute Stunde her und bin eigentlich erleichtert. Zwar tut mir mein Oberarm, wo die Schrauben drin waren, zur Zeit eigentlich mehr weh wie vorher, aber das kommt wohl von den Schrauben, als diese durch das Gewebe wieder herausgeschraubt wurden. Die unteren hat der Doc zuerst rausgedreht und diese habe ich überhaupt nicht bemerkt. Die obere aber däfür um so mehr. Es war ein Gefühl, als wenn 100 000 Volt durch meinen Oberarm gingen. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie lange das Gefühl nun anhält, aber das schlimmst scheint ja nun vorbei zu sein. Nun die nächsten Wochen die Wunden behandeln und Muskelaufbautraining und dann ab in den Urlaub - bin reif für die Insel. Euch allen, vor allem Sarah vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen , Bin nun froh, das schlimmst überstanden zu haben. Kommende Woche wird es wohl schon wieder alles ein wenig normaler werden.  Melde mich bestimmt noch einmal, bis dann, Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SarahB. (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo Paule,
herzlichen Glückwunsch, das Schlimmste hast Du überstanden.
Da du von Muskelaufbautraining sprichst, nehme ich mal an, das jetzt die pysiotherapeutische  Behandlung ansteht. Die kann manchmal auch etwas anstregend/schmerzhaft sein. Bei mir war das so, als sich der Therapeut am Gelenk von außen zu schaffen machte, dehnen,stretchen etc... Auch kam Elektrolyse zum Einsatz, was ich als sehr angenhem empfand.
Was mich etwas bei Dir wundert, das du so Schmerzen beim herausdrehen der Pins hattest...?!
Ich machte nur mal kurz "Aua" als der Dok etwas verkantete  beim herausdrehen, was er übrigens ganz einfach mit einem Maulschlüssel bewerkstelligte - nix mit Spezialwerkzeug oder gar med.Gerätschaften...
Nur wie ich in meinem vorherigen Beitrag schon schrieb, sieht man heute, ein Jahr danach noch die Stellen wo die Löcher waren ( siehe Bilder unten ).

Noch gute Besserung und hoffentlich tauchst Du jetzt nicht wieder ab, wäre schön wenn Du dem Forum hier in irgend einer Weise erhalten bliebst.

Sarah


----------



## Jutta (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich finde diesen Beitrag hier für mich richtig hilfreich. Ich bin nur normaler Straßenradler, aber dafür als Tänzerin aktiv. Ich hoffe ich flieg jetzt nicht aus dem Forum  

Ich gehöre auch zu den Ellenbogen-Leidensgenossen. Hatte vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr eine Luxuation des Radiusköpfchens. Vor 6 Wochen erneut. Nach dem MRT wurde jetzt festgestellt, dass es eine kleinere Fraktur gibt und die Bänder super locker sind. Also werde ich nächste Woche operiert (neues Band und so) und bekomme dann auch einen Fixateur. 

Bei der ersten Luxuation hatte ich 5 Tage eine Schiene und nach 6 Wochen Krankengymnastik hatte ich meine volle Beweglichkeit wieder. Ich hoffe mit dem Fixateur geht es ähnlich schnell. 

Wo wurdet Ihr operiert? Ich wurde nach Köln geschickt. 

Na ich werd Euch davon berichten ....
Bis bald dann 
Jutta


----------



## Paul3107 (17. Juni 2008)

hallo Jutta,

ich wünsch dir viel Kraft für die kommenden Wochen. Wenn es einmal vorbei ist, dann denkt man schon - wo ist die Zeit geblieben. Es wird zwar sehr lästig sein, aber eigentlich kann man damit relativ viel machen. Ich bin teilweise arbeiten gegangen und hatte vor allem und zu meiner Verwunderung wenig Probleme beim schlafen. Auto fahren ging auch ganz gut, hatte den Fixateur ja am linken Arm. 
Ich bin auch nur Hobby Radler und bin durch Zufall auf dieses Forum gestoßen und es hat mir sehr geholfen - vielen Dank noch mal an Sarah.
Wo in Köln soll die OP sein ?  Ich wohne in Köln und bin im St. Elisabeth Krankenhaus ( Hohenlind ) operiert worden. Lasse dir die Schrauben nur oft genug säubern. Ich fand alle drei Tage als angemessen und nicht übertrieben und nach ein paar heissen Tagen hatte ich trotzdem eine leichte Entzündung im Oberarm, welche durch Antibiotikum behandelt wurde.
Wo tanzt du - ich war viele Jahre im Kölner Karneval in einem kleinen Tanzcorps ( Nepesser Schefferjunge ). Dabei ist nie was passiert, aber beim Lagerfeuer fällt man rückwärts über einen Baum und hat den Arm kaputt, war halt sch.....
Tanzt du auch im Karneval, welcher Arm ist betroffen und wie ist das passiert???

Alles Gute und Gute Besserrung

Paul


----------



## SarahB. (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo Jutta,
noch eine mehr... *seufz*...

Du hattest gefragt wo operiert wurde - bei mir im Klinikum Offenbach, da ich in dieser kleinen Stadt am Main auch wohne und damals auch den Sturz vom Rad hatte. ( Freizeitradlerin - auch Straße )
Das es bei dir ein zweites Mal zu einer Luxation gekommen ist - *autsch*!!!!
So was braucht doch keine Mensch erneut...
Iss wohl bei Dir nicht richtig zusammengewachsen, da du ja auch von lockeren Bändern sprichst. Das erinnert mich an die Aussagen meines damals behandelnden Unfallchirurgen, das ich Glück hätte, das es wieder so stabil geworden ist. Auch bei mir war es ja ein Bäderriss, der die Luxation verursachte.
Dieser Tage zwickt und zieht es mal wieder heftiger im Gelenk, besonders, wenn ich dem Arm belaste. Das ist mir als "Spätfolge" erhalten geblieben  

Grüße nach Köln

Sarah


----------



## Jutta (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo Paul, Hallo Sahra,

tja bei mir war es ein Sturz rücklings auf den Hintern und dabei hatte ich mich mit dem Armen abgestützt. Da ist der rechte Ellenbogen sozusagen "durchgeknallt". Beim zweiten mal habe ich mich beim Klettern in meine Arme fallen gelassen. Das war beides nicht angenehm. Nur gut das ich es immer nach kurzer Zeit selber repositionieren konnte. 

Offenbach wäre ja näher für mich. Aber mein Orthopäde aus Mainz (wo ich auch wohne) hat mich ins Vincenz KH in Köln-Nippes geschickt. Ich denke so lange ich im Krankenhaus bin, werden die Pins gut versorgt. Danach werd ich dann aller 3-4 Tage beim Arzt vorbeischauen.

Sind bei Euch die Ellenbogen jetzt wieder stabil? Ein bischen Piecksen und Zwicken ist ja ok, aber ich will nicht nochmal ne Luxuation haben. Deshalb laß ich das ja jetzt auch operieren. 

Also mit dem Fixateur kann man auch Auto fahren? Konntest Du damit Rotationen im Unterarm machen? Soweit es mir erklärt wurde geht nur die Armbeuge. 

Habt Ihr Euch damit auch unter die Dusche gestellt? Oder nur mit Plastiktüte drum? Und Schlafen kann ich mir damit noch nicht so recht vorstellen. Naja nächste Woche weiß ich dann mehr...

Ich habe nie im Karneval getanzt. Ich bin mehr im Orient-, Jazzdance und Ballett unterwegs. 

So bis dann
Gruß aus Mainz von Jutta


----------



## SarahB. (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo Jutta,
also Rotation ging bei mir gar nicht, gerade *Das *sollte durch dem Fixateur verhindert werden, sonst wären die frisch angenähten Bänder ja wieder futsch gewesen.
Ich habe mich mit dem Ding auch unter die Dusche gestellt, entweder eingewickelt in Folie oder ein Gästehandtuch drum herum gewickelt. 
Schlafen na - ja war schon etwas schwieriger, gerade weil ich gewohnheitsmäßig eine Bauchschläferin bin, da die richtige Position, wenn möglich auch noch schmerzfrei zu finden - na ja...
Der Ellenbogen ist bei mir wieder stabil - aber wie gesagt zur Zeit nicht ganz schmerzfrei - ich will mal hoffen - das sich das wieder gibt...
Vielleicht kann ich meinen HA ja noch mal ein Rezept für KG aus den Rippen leiern...
Interessant das du dich für orientalischen Tanz begeistern kannst, habe ich auch mal eine ganze Weile gemacht - würde das gerne wieder machen...

Lg
Sarah ( bitte hinten mit "h" !!!)


----------



## Jutta (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo Sarah,

'tschuldigung war etwas spät gestern  

Ja mir wurde das auch so erklärt, dass die Rotation im Unterarm verhindert wird. Das schrängt die Beweglichkeit des Armes ja erheblich ein. Da stell ich es mir schwer vor damit dann Auto zu fahren oder am Rechner zu arbeiten (rechter Arm - Mausbedienung). 

Naja mit Schmerzen im Ellenbogen kann ich leben. Das kenne ich seit der ersten Luxuation auch schon. Meistens hat sich das nach einigen unbelasteten Bewegungen wieder gebessert. Ich drück die die Daumen, dass Du nochmal ne KG bekommst. 

Schöne Grüße aus Mainz
Jutta


----------



## SarahB. (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo Jutta,
na ja mit dem "Störenfried" im Arm ne Maus zu bedienen oder gar zu tippen ist nicht so einfach, zum Glück bin ich eine geborene Linkshänderin, wurde allerdings umgewöhnt, aber mir ist da Einiges erhalten geblieben, so das ich vieles immer noch mit Links mache. ( Auch Mausbedienung mit links wenn´s sein muss )
Zum Thema Autofahren kann ich, wie ich hier schon mal schrieb, nichts sagen...

Ich habe übrigens von meinem HA ein Rezept für KG bekommen, war gar kein Problem. Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, welche Praxis ich nehme. Die bei der ich schon war, die aber weiter weg in der Innenstadt ist, die kennen mich schon, oder eine andere, die quasi "um die Ecke" von meinem Wohnort liegt?!

Lg
Sarah


----------



## Paul3107 (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo ihr beiden, 
sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde, aber ich war durch die EM ein wenig verhindert und morgen geht es in den Urlaub, den ich mir nach den vergangenen 10 Wochen auch verdient habe. Das Vinzenz Krankenhaus in Köln Nippes soll wohl spezialisiert sein für den Fixateur, ich wurde aber leider, obwohl ich in Nippes wohne und zu Fuß in 15 Minuten in diesem Krankenhaus sein könnte in einem 20 km entfernt liegenden Krankenhaus operiert. Mein Orthopäde hatte mich da hin überwiesen und wenn man keine Ahnung hat, geht man auch da hin. Duch späteres Nachlesen im Internet habe ich aber viel dazu gelernt und würde noch mal in das St. Vinzenz Krankenhaus gehen. 
Die untere Narbe ist schnell verheilt, aber da sich der Chirug dort in meinen Augen sehr blöd angestellt hat und mir den halben Arm aufgeschnitten hat, ist das Ergebnis eigentlich sehr unschön. Ich habe ein Bild davon hochgeladen, bin mal gespannt, was der Heilungsprozess ergibt. Im Oberarm sind die Löcher bis heute ( der Fixateur ist nun 4 Wochen Geschichte ) noch nicht richtig geschlossen. Ich war heute noch zur Kontrolle im Krankenhaus. Es nässt an einer Stelle immer noch ein wenig vor sich hin. Für mich sehr störend ist aber eine Hautverwachsung im Oberarm. Ich kann das hier schwer erklären, aber wenn ich meinen Arm hebe und den Muskel anspanne, zieht sich das Gewebe an den Bohrstellen nach innen und das ist ein sehr unangenehmes Gefühl und daduch fühlt sich der Arm immer sehr schwer an.
Wie war bei Euch das Gefühl bei der Entnahme der Schrauben??
Die beiden unteren waren ok für mich, im Oberarm war das schon sehr unangenehm.
Der Chirug meinte heute nur, ich kann für die schwere der Verletzung eigentlich froh sein, den Arm überhaupt wieder bewegen zu können, andere haben danach einen steifen Arm????
Zur Bewegung : Ich konnte auch mit dem Ding den Arm beugen und den Unterarm rotieren, deshalb weis ich bis heute noch nicht, was er eigentlich bewirken sollte und ob er überhaupt richtig montiert war. Werde wohl irgendwann mal einen Termin in Nippes machen (bei Dr. Pennig), versprche mir aber nich all zu viel daraus, da ja eine Krähe der anderen kein Auge rausbeisst
So genug für heute, melde mich nach dem Urlaub wieder
Paul


----------



## SarahB. (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo Paul,
das mit den Verwachsungen kenne ich, siehe meine letzen Beiträge und auch wie das mit der Entnahme der Schrauben war, hatte ich schon beschrieben, sei doch bitte so nett und ließ im Tread auch mal alte Beiträge, da erledigt sich manche Fragen von selbst...

Ich habe mir mal deine Bilder angesehen und muss sagen, da scheint der Chirurg wirklich "schei..." gebaut zu haben, das sieht ja fürchterlich aus...

Auch bei mir ist die ca.10cm lange Narbe immer noch zu sehen, was mich jedoch nicht weiter stört, da sie an der Unterseite des Gelenkes ist.
Ich wünsche dir noch weiter gute Besserung und einen angenehmen Urlaub.
Ab dem 3.Juli habe ich wieder KG-Anwendungen und hoffe, das sich das sich das mit den Schmerzen bei Belastungen des Gelenkes wieder gibt...

LG
Sarah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jutta (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

so 3 Wochen mach der OP jetzt mal einen Zwischenbericht von mir.
Dier erste Woche mit Fixateur war der Horror. Der war noch zugeschraubt (siehe Bild) und ich konnte nichts so richtig selber machen. Außerdem hatte ich Muskelkater nach der OP. Und schlafen konnte ich damit auch nicht so richtig. Aber die Schwestern im St. Vinzenz Hospital sind super. Haben mir viel geholfen und auch aufgemuntert. 
Zum Glück gabs gleich von Angang an Krankengymnastik im Haus und auch Massagen für die gestresste Schultern. Und die Ärzte waren auch immer ansprechbar und haben mir alle meine Fragen beantwortet. 

Eine Woche danach wurde der Fixateur geöffnet. Dann konnte ich meinen Ellenbogen endlich wieder bewegen (siehe Bild). Allerdings nur eingeschränkt strecken. Aber komplett beugen und Unterarmrotation geht auch. Und nach 2 Wochen durfte ich dann nach Hause. 

Nach 5-6 Tagen hatte ich mich auch schlaftechnisch an mein "Alienteil" gewöhnt. Und ich habe auch keine Schmerzen mehr. So weit so gut, nur dass man außerhalb der eigenen Wohnung immer angestarrt wird. 

In Köln habe ich viele verschiedene Fixateur Modelle gesehen. Es ist abhängig von der Verletzung und der OP welcher Fixateur angebaut wird. Auch die Beweglichkeit ist unterschiedlich und vom einzelnen Fall abhängig. Also nicht wundern wenn Ihr was anderes könnt/konntet. Ich hatte im KH auch ne Frau mit Fixateur auf dem Zimmer. Die Ärzte haben uns gesagt, wir sollen uns nicht vergleichen, weil es anders gelagerte Fälle waren. 

Im St. Vinzenz gibt es jeden Dienstag die Fixateur-Sprechstunde. Wer da Fragen zu seinem eigenen Fixateur hat, kann dorthin gehen. Überweisung vom Othopäden ist notwendig. 

Fazit: Ich bin froh in Köln operiert worden zu sein. Die sind meiner Meinung nach sehr kompetent und auch ein nettes Team. Und die nächsten 3-5 Wochen werde ich auch noch überstehen. Bin ja mit Physiotherapie beschäftigt. Mir wurde auch vorher gesagt ein Jahr Krankengymnastik ist normal, bis alles wieder voll funktioniert. 

Nur das Arbeiten am Rechner ist im Moment anstrengend. Deshalb war's das für heute. bis später mal ...
... schöne Grüße aus Mainz 
Jutta


----------



## Freistiler (16. Juli 2008)

Weiterhin gute Besserung!


----------



## SarahB. (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo Jutta,
das mit dem Schlafprobleme mit dem "Alienteil" ( ich hatte immer gesagt - "Terminator lässt grüßen..." ) kann ich nachvollziehen. Hatte mir damals zusätzlich ein dickes Kissen ins Bett gelegt, wo ich den Arm mit dem Ding drauf lagern konnte. Doch da ich gewohnterweise eine Bauchschläferin bin, war das so ne Sache...
Auch mit dem angestarrt werden ist mir wohl bekannt... "Och du Arme - wie sieht das denn aus." waren nur ein Satz den ich öfter zu hören bekam.
Was mich auch nervte, war eben das man nicht alles selber machen kann, eine Haarspange oder ähnliches ins Haar machen - alleine für mich unmöglich so hoch bekam ich den Arm gar nicht - da musste mir mein Mann immer helfen. Für mich, die gerne autonom arbeitet ein Horror diese Abhängigkeit.
Ich habe mir mal deine Bilder angesehen. Also so sieht ja alles "bestens" aus - wie ist´s denn unter den Verbänden ?
Deine Aussage mit dem Jahr KG kann ich jetzt bestens nachvollziehen, wie gesagt, heute habe ich ja immer noch Probleme, besonders wenn ich eben auch länger "_luftbereit durch die Lande radele_" ( ein Spruch von einem ehemaligen Nachbarn.)

Es freut mich das Du mit Köln so gute Erfahrungen gemacht hast - bei mir war es damals ein Notfall - da war nix mit "Aussuchen wo man hingeht" das musste gemacht werden.

Ich wünsche Dir/Mir/Uns ( auch Paule sei mit eingeschlossen)
noch gute Besserung.

Lg
Sarah


----------



## Paul3107 (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo ihr zwei,

bin seit gesterm wieder wohl behalten aus dem Urlaub in Köln angekommen und muss sagen - er ist mir wohl sehr gut bekommen. Ich kann meinen Arm zur Zeit fast komplett bewegen und das schmerzfrei. Er fühlt sich halt etwas schwerer als der andere an und es zwickt noch im Gelenk - sowie die Narben machen mir beide ein wenig Probleme, aber insgesamt geht es aufwärts.
Im Urlaub war ich mal wieder schwimmen, was mir sehr gut bekam. Hier konnte ich den Arm voll bewegen und ich denke, die ist auf Dauer die beste Therapie - Learning by doing halt. 
Wenn ich bedenke, das auch Sarah noch KG bekommt bin ich doch schon sehr weit. Habe mir wohl auch zu viele Gedanken gemacht - aber so sind die Männer halt. Da sind die Mädels wohl doch im Vorteil. 
Es war halt auch die Zeit danach, und das sind nun 6 Wochen, sehr frustrierend, das eines der Löcher ( das untere im Oberarm ) einfach nicht zu gehen wollte. Es hat bis letzte Woche noch genässt und es hat sich erst jetzt eine Kruste darüber gebildet. Ich hatte dae Fixateur schon 5 Wochen ab und musste immer noch die Wunden versorgen, zur Kontrolle ins Krankenhaus und Pflaster tragen. Das ist zum Glück vorbei und nun geht es aufwärts.

Euch alles Gute, vor allem Jutta gute Besserung und ich drücke dir für die Nachbehandlungen ganz fest die Daumen das es bei dir schnell und gut verläuft und ich danke hier auch einmal Holgi XA der den Thread gestartet hat. Es ist für alle mit Fixateur glaube ich das beste Forum geworden.

Mal sehen, wieviele Leidensgenossen wir hier noch werden. Werde diesem Thread bestimmt treu bleiben und mich immer mal melden

Paule


----------



## SarahB. (18. Juli 2008)

Hi Paule,
schön wieder mal von dir zu "hören" ,
ja langsam füllt sich hier das Becken mit Leidensgenossinnen und Genossen.
Das es bei dir mit der Wundheilung so lange dauert - schlechtes Heilfleisch?!
Bei mir ging es relativ schnell, nur eben mit dem unschönen optischen Ergebnis, aber damit kann ich leben.
War heute wieder zur KG, Gymnastikübungen mit Theraband und Elektroanwendung - tat mir gut. Ich habe meine Therapeutin mal darauf angesprochen,ob es sinnvoll ist bei längeren Radtouren eine Bandage zu tragen? Sie meinte, es was kann man durchaus verwenden, allerdings eben nur bei solchen Aktivitäten, da sonst das Gelenk nur entlastet wird - was auch nicht gut sei.
Ich werde mich nach so was also mal bei Sanitätshäusern umschauen. Habe so was auch schon bei Penny, Toom und Co. gesehen, aber ob das qualitativ gut ist, weiß ich nicht.

Lg
Sarah


----------



## SarahB. (25. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe es wieder mal geschafft, durch eigene Dummmheit am vergangenen Dienstag unfreiwillig vom Rad zu steigen, und auf meinem bereits demolierten re.Ellenbogen zu landen...
Es ist noch alles Ganz, es wurde sicherheitshalber geröngt. Es ist nur eine starke Prelluing, was wieder ein "Aua" und Bewegungseinschränkungen mit sich bringt.
Zum Glück geht die Schwellung von Tag zu Tag zurück und die Beweglichkeit nimmt auch immer mehr wieder zu.
Meine Phsyiotherapeutin meinte nur, das ich eben Glück gehabt hätte, das nichts gebrochen ist.
Gerade wo es wieder auf dem Wege der Besserung war, musste mir so was wieder passieren 
Das Ganze schreit nun nach einer Fortsetzung der KG - ein Termin ist noch offen - werde wohl meinem Dok nach dessen Ferien wieder ein KG-Rezept aus den Rippen leiern müssen...

Eure leidgeprüfte
 Sarah


----------



## Paul3107 (27. Juli 2008)

Nun mach bitte keinen Unfug und passe auf den Arm auf. Das sind Verletzungen, die ein Mensch eigentlich nicht braucht und einmal reicht wohl völlig aus.
Ich habe mir heute noch einmal den ges. Fred duchgelesen und du hast einmal geschrieben, der Ellenbogen würde sich anfühlen als würde eine Art "Schraubzwinge" am Gelenk montiert sein. Das ist bei mir auch der Fall. Ich sage immer, es fühlt sich so an, als würde jemand von aussen fest auf den Ellenbogen drücken. Ausserdem habe ich das Gefühl eines ständigen Muskelkaters im ges. Arm. Na ja, damit kann ich zur Zeit leben und das wird irgendwann einmal weniger werden.

Am letzten Dienstag konnte ich zum ersten Mal seit dem Unfall im Garten die Hecke schneiden, hätte nie gedacht, das ich mich einmal so sehr darüber freuen könnte, aber es hat mir viel Spass gemacht, den Arm mal wieder ein wenig mehr zu belasten

Alles Gute - bin auch mal gespannt, wie es Jutta geht

Paule


----------



## SarahB. (27. Juli 2008)

Paul3107 schrieb:


> Nun mach bitte keinen Unfug und passe auf den Arm auf. Das sind Verletzungen, die ein Mensch eigentlich nicht braucht und einmal reicht wohl völlig aus.
> Ich habe mir heute noch einmal den ges. Fred duchgelesen und du hast einmal geschrieben, der Ellenbogen würde sich anfühlen als würde eine Art "Schraubzwinge" am Gelenk montiert sein. Das ist bei mir auch der Fall.



Hallo Paul,
Ja "Papi"  ich pass auf ... so gut es geht 
Wie gesagt, war eigene Dummheit - mehr dazu nicht - sonst wird es all zu peinlich...

Das mit dem Gefühl "der Schraubzwinge" ist nun auch wieder da Fall - weil ja Lymphflüssigkeit ins Gewebe gelangt ist und auf Sehnen, Muskeln und Nerven drückt und da dies nur langsam wieder abfließt muss man halt Geduld haben - so wurde mir das erklärt.
Da hilft eben nur Geduld aufbringen und Bewegungsübungen, ich habe mir da so ein Theraband zugelegt, womit ich auch Übungen zu Hause durchführen kann.
Meine derzeitige Pyhsiotherapeutin ist davon begeistert, das ich so ein Teil besitze und soll es zu jeder Einheit mitbringen. Sie hält davon mehr, als an Maschinen zu trainieren - was in der ersten Pyhsiotherapiepraxis der Fall war. Dort wurde ich halt meist an so ein Seilzugmaschinchen gestellt und sollte meine Übungen durchführen.

In einem Sanitätshaus wurde ich auch kompetent beraten, was eine Bandage betrifft. Dort gab man mir auch den Tipp meine Sitzposition beim radeln zu verändern - ich würde vielleicht zuviel in der Streckung sitzen, was dann eben Schmerzen im Gelenk hervorruft. Gesagt, getan, einen neuen, höheren Vorbau und einen "neuen" Lenker ( ich hatte noch von meinem Vorgängerfahrrad einen übrig ) drauf. Lässt sich jetzt wirklich bequemer fahren, man hat mehr Griffvariationsmöglichkeiten. Freue mich schon wiede auf die nächste, längere Tour.

Bin ansonsten auf dem Wege der Besserung und werde noch mehr auf mich aufpassen und nicht wieder dämliche Aktionen auf dem Rad starten...

LG
Sarah


----------



## Jutta (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo Paul, Hallo Sarah,

mir geht es soweit gut. Immerhin ist jetzt Halbzeit erreicht. Die letzten 4 Wochen schaffe ich sicher auch noch. 

Tja unter den Verbänden sieht es ganz gut aus. An einer OP-Narbe ist noch eine Stelle mit Schorf. Der will einfach nicht verschwinden. Da laß ich am Dienstag in Köln nochmal drüberschauen.

Nur nervt es jetzt, dass es so warm geworden ist. Duschen ist ja kompliziert. Und in die Sonne darf ich auch nicht. Also "springe" ich jetzt von Schatten zu Schatten. *phuh*

Hi Paul, das Muskekater-Gefühl hatte ich nur nach der OP. Da wurde ich aber vom ersten Tag an dazu gedrängt die Muskeln zu bewegen. Am Anfang einen Ball mit der Hand knautschen. Das ist gut für den Unterarm. Und dann später die Rotation in der Schulter. Am Anfang haben meine Muskeln sehr gezwickt. Und heute ziept noch das Pflaster von den Pinnstellen. Aber dadurch kann ich inzwischen vieles selber. Vor allem Haare kämmen und Zopf machen. ;-) Dein Gefühl mit der Hecke schneiden kann ich nachvollziehen. Bei mir war es die Freude nach dem ersten wieder selbst gemachten Zopf im Haar.

Mußtet Ihr auch Medikamente nehmen? In Köln bekommt fast jeder (zumindest alle die ich bisher getroffen habe) Indomet und Pantozol.

Hi Sarah, Dir gute Besserung. So ein Gefühl der "Schraubzwinge" hatte ich nicht. Aber wenn es Lymphflüssigkeit ist oder ein Bluterguss, dann ist Bewegung sicher gut. Damit transportieren die Muskeln das Zeug gut ab. Und ab und an ein Eisbeutel regt auch die Duchblutung an. Und bei dem Wetter kann man den ja dann auch mal aufn Kopf tun. *grins*

So und jetzt noch ein paar nette Kommentare, die ich in den letzten Wochen sammeln konnte. Für alle zum Schmunzeln und Lachen...
*Robo-Girl 
*oh, haste nen Megapiercing?
*schlechtes Cyborg-Modell (für alle die Galactica kennen)
*damit schlägst Du doch jeden Taschendieb in die Flucht

Schöne grüße aus dem sonnigen Mainz
Jutta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SarahB. (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo Jutta,
dass was du schreibst, hört sich ja alles sehr gut an. Das Glücksgefühl...kann ich nach empfinden, schrieb ich ja schon in einem der vorherigen Postings, Zopf machen - alleine - wunderbar!!! 

Du fragtest nach Medikamenten, die Entlassungsmedikamention sah wie folgt aus:

Tramal long 1-0-1,Novalgin Tbl 1-1-1, Pantozol 40 1-0-0, Monoembolex 0,5ml sc/d

Da einige von den aufgezählten Medis schon zur Gruppe der Opioiden zählen, hätte ich eigentlich ständig "stoned" sein müssen, nur schlugen die Mittel bei mir nicht so sehr durch...

Um mich umzuhauen muss das anscheinend schon intravenös mit noch stärkeren Mitteln geschehen... 

Die berühmte "LMA"-Tablette vor ner OP zeigt bei mir auch nur geringe Wirkung...
Ein Freundin meinte mal scherzhaft, ich hätte eine Konstitution wie ein Kaltblut  Wiieerrrrr....

Das mit "Cyborg" oder "Borg" ( für alle Trekkies: Raumschiff Enterprice - The next Generation / Voyager ) etc...durfte ich mir auch anhören...

Beim Duschen hab ich mir meist ein kleines Gästehandtuch drum gemacht.

Ich wünsche dir noch weiterhin gute Besserung und Durchhaltewillen

LG
Sarah


----------



## Holgi_XA (29. Juli 2008)

Ich sehe mich um und erblicke viele neue Gesichter......

Schön das dieser Thread hier vielen geholfen hat und auch weiterhin von Leidensgenossen besucht wird.
Da hab ich ja mal was Sinnvolles gemacht.

Zu meiner Geschichte brauch ich ja nicht mehr berichten.Ist ja alles gesagt.
Möchte nur Hinzufügen das St. Vinzent und speziell Doc Mader die Ultimative Lösung für Robocop Gliedmaßen ist.

Mein zermatschter Ellbogen ist mittlerweile bis auf einen fehlenden Streckungsgrad(ca. 10 Grad) wieder ganz der alte.Wird auch nicht mehr besser werden,da ich schon ganze Arbeit geleistet hab beim kaputt machen.Stört nicht und mir fällt es mitlerweile nicht mehr auf das ich beim ausstrecken einen krummen Flügel hab. Kraft ist wieder wie vorher.Und beim Radeln/Springen/Fliegen/Hüpfen gehts auch wieder voran.

Ab und an zwickt er mal aber das geht schon OK. Ich beanspruche ihn wie den rechten auch und daher darf der linke sich dann gelegentlich Beschweren.

Gestürzt bin ich auch schon das ein oder andere Mal auf den Arm(bringt diese Art von Radfahren halt mit sich)aber bis auf die üblichen Wehwechen alles im grünen Bereich.Ist jetzt ja schliesslich stabiler,da noch 2 Schrauben für die Ewigkeit verbaut sind.

Also,Kopf hoch an alle da draussen mit Fixateur externa.

@ Jutta:
Wenn du das nächste Mal im Vinzent bist,bitte dem Mader mal gegens Schienbein treten.Und von dem Visiteflüchtigen Radfahrer mal nen fetten Gruß bestellen.(Ok das treten darfst weglassen)
Erinner ihn einfach an die dicke Zigarre,dann weiß er Böscheid.

Zum Schluss möchte ich hier noch et Schnien(meine Freundin) erwähnen.
Die hat zu meiner Leidenszeit Nerven aus Drahtseile bewiesen und mich unterstützt wo es nur ging.
Das war nicht der leichteste Job.
Danke schön Schnien.






Canada_Bikepark Whistler​Schönen Tach noch,tschüsss...........
Der Holgi


----------



## Paul3107 (29. Juli 2008)

Nett mal etwas vom Frederöffner zu hören. Wie du bestimmt gelesen hast wohne ich in Nippes und musste in ein anderes Krankenhaus. Wenn ich das hier alles lese ärgert mich die Überweisung des Orthopäden in ein wesentlich weiteres Krankenhaus immer mehr.Na ja, kann man nun auch nichts mehr dran ändern.

Wenn ich sehe, wie du deinen Sport ausübst meinen fetten Respect. Ich bin nur so ein typischer Stadtradler. Alle paar Monate mal ne kleine Radtour und das war es dann auch. Im letzten Jahr haben wir Urlaub in den Bergen gemacht ( Österreich - Kärnten - Millstädter See - Seeboden). Da haben wir einmal einige deiner Sportskameraden gesehen. Erst mal mit dem Radel rauf auf`n Berg (da würde mir schon meine Lunge rausfliegen) und dann mit nem Affenzahn teilweise quer den Berg und fernab der Serpentine wieder herunter. Alle Achtung 


Eigentlich sind wir hier bis auf Sarah auch im falschen Forum gelandet, aber Google hat mich hier hin geschickt und mir haben zu meiner akuten Fixateurzeit viele Antworten sehr geholfen. Mein Fräuchen musste auch viel mitmachen. Sie hat mir immer wieder Mut zugesprochen und da ist es immer wieder schön, nicht alleine zu sein.

So, allen gute Genesung bzw. Hals und Beinbruch (bitte nicht wörtlich nehmen) und bis die Tage

Paule


----------



## SarahB. (30. Juli 2008)

Kuck Kuck,
ich mal wieder 
schön das sich der Treadstarter auch mal wieder zu Wort meldet...
Also wenn man so wie Holgi durch die Gegend fährt, ähh fliegt brauch man sich ja nicht zu wundern, wenn man sich die Knochen zermatscht..
Genau wie Paule bin ich auch eine typische Stadtradlerin mit zeitweiligen Ausflügen aufs Land.
Nur über die letzte dämliche Aktion, die mich hat unfreiwillig hat aus dem Sattel steigen lassen, die ärgert mich selber maßlos. Vor allem weil jetzt nicht nur wieder Schmerzen, sondern weil das auch wieder Laufer- bzw. Fahrerei zu den Damen und Herren in "weiß" mit sich bringt.
Von der vertretenden Hausärztin ( mein eigentlicher HA hat ausgerechnet in diesen Tagen Urlaub)  zum Radiologen, von da wieder zurück und als nächstes soll ich meinen demolierten Arm mal einem Orthopäden zeigen.
Lt.Röntgenbild befinden sich in Gelenknähe noch zwei Knochenabsplitterungen, ob nur die für die Schmerzen verantwortlich sind?
Möglich wäre auch, das die beiden Knochenteile bei der OP im letzten Jahr "übersehen" worden sind. Da ich danach ja nie *ganz* schmerzfrei war. Wie man mir den Fixateur entfernte verzichtete der Dok leider auf eine nachträgliche Röntgenkontrolle...
Nach dem 12.8 weiß ich vielleicht mehr, da steht der Termin beim Orthopäden an. Bis dahin heißt es durchhalten und auf Besserung hoffen.

Lg
Sarah


----------



## Jutta (12. August 2008)

Hallöle,

so nun ist der Fixateur ab. Komisch ich hab jetzt so'n leichten Arm. 

Hi Holger ... bei der dicken Zigarre wußte Doktor Mader sofort Bescheid. Hat auch noch ein wenig über Dich geplaudert mit dem (Chef)-Pfleger Dietrich. Du hast da Eindruck hinterlassen. *grins* (die Details sind nix für die Öffentlichkeit)

Ja bei mir ist alles bestens. Der Doktor war sehr erfreut über die bisherigen Ergebnisse und das aktuelle Röntgenbild. Jetzt gibts nur noch Krankengymnastik und ein paar Nachkontrollen. Und ab nächste Woche darf ich wieder arbeiten gehen.

Naja mit Sport und so dauerts noch ne Weile. Ich will ja nicht übertreiben und bald wieder so'n Teil am Arm haben. Also geh ich für den Rest des Jahres alles sportliche gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz gelassen an. (na hoffentlich weiß ich das noch in 4 Wochen).

Sodele, schöne Grüße aus Mainz
Jutta

PS: hier noch die letzten Bilder - Bewegung mit Fixateur


----------



## Paul3107 (12. August 2008)

hallo Jutta

es freut mich für dich, das du nun auch alles gut überstanden hast. Wie ich auf deinem Bild sehen kann, konntest du ja den Arm sogar mit dem Fixateur super weit beugen. Das kann ich heute noch nicht ohne den Fixateur - kann aber auch daran liegen, das die Mädels sich ja von Hause aus besser bewegen können.

Ich wünsche dir weiterhin gute Besserrung und pass auf die Knochen auf.

Ich habe bei mir nur bemerkt, das ich im Gelenk sehr Wetterfühlig geworden bin. Es sind keine Schmerzen, aber ich merke, das da mal was war. Mehr stört mich die obere Narbe, welche im Spätherbst wohl noch einmal behandelt werden muss

Alles Gute, wäre schön, wenn der Trööt nicht ganz einschläft und man von dem ein oder anderen Leidensgenossen noch einmal etwas hört (positiv natürlich)
Jutta schrieb beim letzten mal auch von ihrem Termin beim Orthopäden, welcher wohl auch heute war. Sie wird sich wohl bald auch wieder melden

Bis später, Paule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (12. August 2008)

Das was du über deine Wetterstation im Arm sagt, kann ich bestätigen. Bei mir ist es der Finger der gebrochen und ausgerenkt war. Hatte auch recht lange mit dem Gelenk zu kämpfen und merke es heute wenn es Wetteränderungen gibt


----------



## Hammelhetzer (12. August 2008)

Beim real gibt's mittlerweile eine "Duschhülle für Arm oder Bein", jeweils für 6.99.

Ich denke mal, die Betroffenen wissen, wie nützlich sowas sein kann. Reicht doch, wenn auf einem Arm oder Bein die Käfer rumkrabbeln.


----------



## SarahB. (12. August 2008)

Schön mal wieder was von Jutta zu hören und Respekt, das sie den Arm so weit anziehen kann, damit habe ich auch noch Probleme.
Ich war heute beim Orthopäden, viel schlauer bin ich jetzt aber auch nicht
Er hat aufgrund der Knochenabsprengungen, die im letzten Röntgenbild zu sehen sind, ein MRT angeordnet.
Das ist aber frühestens am 25.8 möglich - und wieder im Klinikum OF- die mich schon im letzten Jahr zusammen flickten...
Wenn die Ergebnisse vorliegen, will der Dok weiter entscheiden, ob noch mal Schnibbelei - diesmal aber in seiner Praxis nötig ist oder was man sonst noch tun könne...
Es knickt und knackt ganz gut im Gelenk, wenn ich meine regelmäßigen Übungen mit dem Theraband nicht mache, wirds noch schlimmer...
Ich habe die folgende Tage wieder KG und hoffe mal, das dies Linderung bringt...


----------



## Paul3107 (13. August 2008)

na dann alles Gute und gute Besserrung. Melde dich doch dann nach dem Termin hier im Forum zum neuen Lagebericht bezüglich des Armes.

Paule


----------



## Jutta (26. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muß hier nochmal einen Kommentar zu meiner Beweglichkeit abgeben. 

Ich bin eine ungeduldige zappelige kleine Tänzerin, die 12 Tage im Krankenhaus war. Also habe ich vor lauter Langeweile immer wieder die Übungen gemacht, die mir die Krankengymnastin gezeigt hatte. Tja meine Krankengymnastin mußte mich des öfteren bremsen. Das Ergebnis ist eine schnelle große Beweglichkeit, aber auch eine wohl breitere Narbe als es sein müßte. So ist es eben, wenn die Haut im Heilungsprozess immer wieder gespannt wird.

Hallo Sarah, 
weißt Du schon wie es bei Dir weitergeht? Ich hoffe es wird keine große Sache.

Schöne Grüße aus Mainz
Jutta


----------



## SarahB. (26. August 2008)

Hi Leuts,
tja, wie es weiter geht weis ich erst nach dem 9.September, dem nächsten Termin beim Orthopäden. Ich habe zwar jetzt die MRT-Bilder auf CD-ROM vorliegen, doch daraus als Laie etwas zu interpretieren, liegt mir fern. Einen schriftlichen Befund habe ich noch nicht. Den werde ich wahrscheinlich erst beim Orthopäden hoffentlich in die Hände bekommen. Ich habe zwar nach dem Kernspin nach einer Kopie des Befundes gefragt, doch da verwies man auf den überweisenden Arzt, der sei dafür zuständig. So was bockiges...
Im laufe der vergangenen sechs Jahre, wo ich quasi eine "Abo" auf die "Halbgötter in weiss" habe. ( darunter allein drei KKH-Aufenthalte&OP´s in 2005/2006/2007) gewöhnte ich es mir an, wenn es sich um Befunde, OP-Berichte etc... handelt die meinen Körper betreffen , mir eine eigene, private Akte anzulegen.

Die KG zeigt Wirkung, habe meiner Therapeutin gesagt, sie solle ruhig mal etwas fester massieren, danach ist es immer besser mit dem Gelenk.
Leider morgen erstmal der letzte Termin - *seufz*

Also ich bleibe weiter am Ball und werde mich hier melden !

LG
Sarah


----------



## SarahB. (27. August 2008)

Hi ihr lieben,
nun liegt mir der Befund des MRT *doch* vor, den ich Euch nicht vorenthalten möchte, nur muss man das "fachchinesisch" noch übersetzen...

Ellenbogen-MRT rechts nativ vom 26.08.2008113:13 Uhr
Fragestellung:
Z, n, Luxation.
Pat. Amb. Dr. med. Anton Orthopädie Kleiner Biergrund 63065 Offenbach
ICD: UUU Ersatzwert
T 2 TSE sagittal, T 1 koronar, STIR koronar, PD SPAIR transversal.

Befunde:
Eingeschränkte Beurteilbarkeit der Untersuchung durch Bewegungsartefakte.
Bei der Patientin besteht der Zustand nach dorsaler Eilenbogengelenksluxation (siehe Vor-CT vom 01.06.07).
Seinerzeit Diagnose multipler Kleinstfragmente intraartikulär.
Die aktuelle MRT zeigt ein Bone Bruise im Bereich des Capitulum Numeri.
Weitere pathologische Signalalterationen im Bereich der abgebildeten knöchernen Strukturen nicht zu erkennen.
Mäßig ausgeprägter Gelenkerguss mit multiplen, interponierten, teils fleckig, teils streifig bandförmigen Signalabsenkungen. Eine an ein subchondrales Fragment erinnernde schalige Struktur lokalisiert sich unmittelbar ventral des Capitulums. Eine korrespondierende Lücke zeigt sich im Bereich des Capitulums relativ weit dorsal. Hier möglicherweise im Zuge des Luxationsmechanismus Abscherung des jetzt ventral lokalisierten Fragmentes. Humerusseits deutlich aufgetriebener lateraler Kollateralbandkomplex mit Ruptur des zum Radiusköpfchens ziehenden Anteils und zumindest Partialruptur des ulnaren lateralen Kollateralbandes. Von den ventralen und dorsalen Kapselanteilen in das Gelenkcavum reichende faserige Strukturen sprechen für eine ventrale und auch dorsale Kapselläsion.

Beurteilung:
Im Zuge der am 1. Juni 07 stattgehabten dorsaien Ellenbogengelenksluxation zeigt sich noch ein umschriebenes Bone bruise im Bereich des Capitulum humeri. Angrenzend subchondrale Defektbildung mit korrespondierendem Flaks unmittelbar ventral des Capitulums.
Die im mäßig ausgeprägten Gelenkerguss erkennbaren, teils streifigen, teils fleckigen Signalabsenkungen können bei ventraler und dorsaler Kapselläsion faserigen Kapselanteilen entsprechend. Hinsichtlich der fleckigen Signalabsenkung ist im Einzelfall nicht zu differenzieren, ob hier koagulierte Blutreste oder noch Kleinstfragmente zu dem Befund beitragen.
Lateraler Kollateralbandkomplex mit Ruptur des zum Radiusköpfchen ziehenden Anteils und zumindest Partialruptur des ulnaren lateralen Kollateralbandes.

Meine Physiotherapeutin meinte dazu, das man das Ganze erstmal von selbst heilen lassen und ich eben vorsichtig mit dem Arm agieren sollte.
Mal schauen wie der Orthopäde das sieht...

Lg
Sarah


----------



## Paul3107 (27. August 2008)

Ach du meine Güte, das muss man aber auch erst mal verstehen. Ohne kleines Latinum keine Chance und ich bin froh, etwas Englisch und Spanisch zu können. Trotzdem, alles Gute und Gute Besserrung aus Köln.

Hier würde man nun aber auch sagen " Maach dr keine Kopp, et weet schon widder"
zu gut Deutsch " nicht drüber nachdenken, es geht weiter"

Bis bald, Paule


----------



## SarahB. (17. September 2008)

Hi Liebe Leute,
mal wieder Zeit für ein kleines Update über den Stand der Dinge..

Also, am 11.9 war ja Termin beim Orthopäden. Dabei kam nach ca.2h Warten und nicht mal 10Min.Bla Bla beim Dok raus, das da noch ein Knochenstückchen im Gelenk rumwabert was bei wiederkehrenden Schmerzen raus muss.
Da ich aber in den zurückliegenden 14 Tagen so gut wie fast keine Schmerzen mehr habe, hat sich das Thema erstmal erledigt.
Es knirscht und knackt im Ellenbogen, aber das behindert mich im Moment nicht.
Sollte es wieder schlimmer werden, so könnte man eben jenen genannten Eingriff noch machen - wobei ich nicht weiß ob ich wieder jenen Arzt dann aufsuchen werde - da ich mich doch so "nebenbei" abgefertigt vorkam. 
(Oder ist das das allgemein gültige Schicksal einer Kassenpatentien?)

Ich habe übrigens ein recht interessante Abhandlung zum Thema "Ellenbogenluxation" im Web gefunden ( fragt mich jetzt aber bitter nicht mehr wo.../ ich habe eine PDF-Datei die ich bei Bedarf weitergeben kann)
Darin wird u.a. darüber berichtet, das Knochenabsprengungen/freie Gelenkkörper zu beschleunigter Arthrose führen könnten...
Ich bin ja erst Anfang dreißig - mag sein das mir jenes "angeknackstes" Gelenk mir in Zehn Jahren mehr Schwierigkeiten bereiten könnte...

LG
Sarah


----------



## Fhal (27. September 2008)

Sollte man wegen diesen Knochenabsplitterungen direkt zum Chirurgen bzw. Orthopäden?

Ich hab mich nämlich vor ein paar Wochen gemault und seitdem die Schwellung des Ellbogens weg ist habe ich den Eindruck, dass da unter der Haut irgendwelche Knubbel übergeblieben sind die teilweise ein wenig Schmerzen wenn ich mich mit dem Ellbogen irgendwo abstütze.

MfG,

Fhal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (27. September 2008)

Hallo Sarah,
ich habe das gleiche Problem. Auch bei mir ist ein Knochenstückchen bei meinem ansonsten sauberen Bruch abgesplittert. Im Röntgenbild konnte man es ganz gut sehen.
Ich sehe es so - solange ich keine schmerzhaften Probleme habe, werde ich nichts unternehmen. Das Gelenk funktioniert einwandfrei, es knackt nur ein wenig. Das merke ich aber erst, seitdem ich wieder aktiv Kampfsport betreibe. Mein Bruch war Ende August 2006. Mir hat damals der Arzt erklärt, dass das Gelenk nach einem Jahr stabiler ist als je zuvor, dass aber nach dem Bruch eines Gelenkes die Nerven, Sehnen, Bänder unter Umständen anders liegen. Auch das kann dazu führen, dass es knackt. Vermute ich.

@ Fhal
wann war der Bruch?


----------



## SarahB. (27. September 2008)

@Fhal:
also zu erst mal zum Orthopäden - aufpassen - einen aufsuchen, der auch was taugt.. da kannste auch Schiffbruch erleiden...
Bei mir wurde aufgrund des unklaren Röntgenbildes ein MRT angeordnet, da dort auch Sehen etc...abgebildet sind.
Aufgrund deiner Beschreibung kann ich nur mutmasen, das es sich um bei den "Knubbeln" um Knochenabsprenungen handeln könnte, die bei Belastung auf die den Knochen umgebenden Muskeln,Sehnen und Nerven drücken und es deshalb zu Schmerzen kommt.
Wenn es dich sehr einschränkt, solltest du es nochmals ärztlich abklären lassen.
@swe68 - ich halte es da so wie Du, solange im Alltag keine nennenswerten Einschränkungen, Schmerzen etc... kommen belasse ich es beim "Status Quo".

Lg
Sarah


----------



## Fhal (29. September 2008)

Gebrochen war da garnichts.

Ich hab mich eines Abends auf der Straße nach hause über den Lenker geworfen, mir dabei den Ellbogen abgeschürft und danach, als die Abschürfungen soweit verheilt waren, ist mir aufgefallen das ich nicht wie üblich auf den Ellbogen abstützen konnte, sondern das ich da so merkwürdige "Knubbel" unter der Haut ertasten kann.

MfG,

Fhal


----------



## 4mate (29. September 2008)

Fhal schrieb:


> Sollte man wegen diesen Knochenabsplitterungen direkt zum Chirurgen bzw. *Orthopäden*?


Aber sicher doch.


----------



## Paul3107 (29. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

hier mal ein kurzes Statement von mir - es geht mir soweit mit dem lädierten Arm ganz gut, Ich spüre wohl immer wieder die Narben und auch das Gelenk meldet sich immer wieder zu Wort, aber man kann es aushalten und ich kann ihn bewegen, und das ist das wichtigste. Ausserdem spüren ich eine Sehne oder einen Nervenstrang bei bestimmten Bewegungen auf der kompletten Linie von der oberen Narbe bis in die Finger, aber auch das geht soweit in Ordnung. Die obere Narbe wird aber wohl im Winter noch einmal behandelt, mal sehen.

Nun aber @ Fhal - den Knubbel, welchen du ertasten kannst, ist das evtl. eine Schleimbeutelentzündung?

Die hatte ich nach meinem Sturz auch. Es hat weniger weh getan sondern mehr genervt und gestört. Es tat nur weh, wenn ich mich darauf aufgestützt habe. Es fühlt sich beim Ertasten so an, als wäre eine Flüssigkeitsblase unter der Haut und das direkt am Ellenbogengelenk.

Zuerst mal alles Gute

Paule


----------



## Fhal (29. September 2008)

*grmpf*

Ich schlepp´ mich die Tage mal zum Orthopäden, richtig Lust hab ich nicht.


----------



## SarahB. (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal dafür sorgen, das der Tread hier nicht entschläft...

Momentaner Status Quo meines Ellenbogens: Es knirscht und knackt und bei schlechten Wetter wie momentan macht er sich mal wieder mehr bemerkbar.
Ansonsten habe ich zur Zeit an anderen Körperstellen Wehwehchen.... ( Frau wird >>alt<< 32 Lenze "schon" - Jähhh !!! )

Mich würde es mal interessieren wie es Paul und Jutta geht...

Lasst doch mal wieder von Euch hören...


----------



## Paul3107 (2. Dezember 2008)

gerne, auch von mir ein kurzes Statement.

Der Ellenbogen macht sich bei Wetterumschwung bemerkbar, was sich aber in Grenzen hält. Wenn ich versuche ihn komplett zu strecken, bemerke ich irgendwann eine deutliche Sperre und die beginnt früher als vor dem Unfall, lässt sich aber aushalten. Unter der Haut sind wohl durch die OP einige Nerven angeschnibbelt worden, dies ist wohl mehr unangenehm und störend als schmerzhaft und bemerke ich eigentlich nur, wenn ich die Stellen anfasse. Zum Glück kann ich aber schon wieder alles machen, so bin ich wieder sehr aktiv in meinem Garten gewesen und habe die letzten Tage mein Wohnzimmer renoviert. Es geht also von daher schon wieder sehr gut. 

Was sehr störend geblieben ist, das ist die Narbe am Oberarm. Es zieht sich , wie schon mehrmals geschrieben, ständig die OP-Narbe nach innen und es sieht nicht nur blöd aus, sondern man merkt es halt den ganzen lieben Tag lang. Von daher habe ich für den 16. Dezember einen Termin bei einem Hautarzt, welcher auch operiert und dort wird mir das Gewebe gelockert. Er geht dann mit einem OP-Gerät unter die Haut und löst dann die Verwachsungen. Der Arzt geht von Erfolg aus, wenn dies auch 2-3 mal wiederholt werden muss. Ich glaube ihm mal, zumal dort meine Schwester arbeitet und er sich dann eigentlich keinen Pfusch am Menschen erlauben darf. Im letzten Step ungefähr im März wird dann die eigentliche Narbe noch einmal aufgeschnitten und neu und schön vernäht. Bin mal optimistisch und harre der Dinge, die da noch so kommen.

Wünsche allen Leidensgenossen eine schöne Vorweihnachtzeit, geruhsame Tage und ein vor allem gesundes 2009

Paule


----------



## Paul3107 (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe Leidensgenossen,

ich wollte mich gerne einmal bei Euch melden. Gestern waren meine Frau und ich ein Bier in einer unserer Stammkneipen trinken und die Wirtin stand mir mit einem Fixateur vor mir. Sie ist bei Glatteis auf ihre Hand gefallen und hat einen Trümmerbruch im Handgelenk.Sie bekam zwei Platten eingesetzt plus Fix. Mir kamen üble Erinnerungen hoch. Operiert wurde auch sie im Vinzenzkrankenhaus in Köln Nippes.

Ich selber bin nun in Behandlung bei einem Hausarzt zur Narbenkorrektur im Oberarm. Anfang Januar hat er versucht, die Verwachsungen zu lösen, indem er mit einer relativ dicken Kanüle unter der Narbe "stocherte". Dann hat er eine, wie er es nannte, Fetttransplantation vorgenommen, indem er die Narbe von innen mit Fettgewebe unterspritzt hat. Da alles nicht so richtig geklappt hat, wird im März das verwachsene Gewebe rausgeschnitten. Das alles wird gemacht, da mich die Narbe im Aussehen und vor allem in meinem Bewegungsablauf sehr stört.

Last die Seite nicht im Sande verlaufen. Es werden bestimmt noch neue Unfallopfer darauf aufmerksam und für mich war es im letzten Jahr eine große Hilfe

Gruß Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SarahB. (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo Paul,
schön wieder was neues von dir zu lesen. Ich hoffe auch, das dieser Tread nicht im Sande verläuft. Auch wenn man es niemanden wünscht, zu einem Leidensgenossen zu werden...
Wie man sieht, kann man auch ohne Fahrradsturz in den "Genuß" eines Fix. kommen...
Bei dir hört sich das mit der Narbe nach einer never ending story an...
Also optisch ist soweit bei mir das in weitesten Sinne tragbar. Nur vom Gefühl her ist es so, das besonders bei nass-kalten Witterungen und nach längeren Touren es doch immer noch schmerzt im Gelenk... Und nach Rückfrage bei zwei Orthopäden wäre ein weiterer Eingriff aber nicht sinnvoll. Nun gut muss Frau eben mit diesen athrotischen Bedingungen vorlieb nehmen.

Ich wünsche dir alles Gute
LG
Sarah


----------



## SarahB. (16. Februar 2009)

Hallöle mal wieder ne kleine Statusmeldung:

Aufgrund von länger anhaltenden Schmerzen im Ellenbogengelenk und jetzt neu auch in den Muskeln der re.Hüfte habe ich mal wieder ne Runde Krankengymnastik verschrieben bekommen. *Freu*

Winter iss schon sch.... wann wird´s endlich wieder warm...?!!!


----------



## hobestatt (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

bin heute zufällig auf den Thread gestoßen.

Bei mir wars am 11.Juni 2006 (3. Spieltag Fußball-WM, die Straßen leer und ca. 30°C mit Sonnenschein). Da hat es mich auf dem Renner zerlegt. Bei 50 km/h ging´s dank eines blockierten Vorderrads ohne Vorwarnung über den Lenker. Ich hörte es zweimal knirschen, das erste Mal Styropor vom Helm (ohne den ich meinen Sohn nie kennengelernt hätte) und fast zeitgleich in meinem Rücken. Nachdem ich nach geschätzten 10 Überschlägen liegen blieb, merkte ich, daß ich dringend Hilfe brauchte, da meine untere Körperhälfte nicht mehr fühlbar war. Als dann der Notarzt ca. 10 Min. später da war, wurde ich total ruhig und plante schon den Umbau der Hütte im Kopf durch - Treppenlift usw. Meine Frau war damals gerade im 7. Monat und ich habe ihr, noch auf der Straße liegend, per Handy erzählt, alles wäre in Ordnung, wir fahren nur vorsichtshalber mal in Krankenhaus. Auf dem Weg dahin fingen meine Füße an zu kribbeln und 10 Minuten später war das Gefühl wieder voll da. Ich glaube, die haben noch nie so einen aufgekratzten Patienten auf einer Vakuummatratze bekommen. Im CT wurde dann ein Bruch zweier Brustwirbel festgestellt (die Lähmung wurde durch ein sogen. Rückenmark-Trauma ausgelöst, ging aber komplett wieder weg), ich musste noch zwei Wochen im KH und drei Monate im Bett liegen, aber nach und nach wurden die Schmerzen weniger und inzwischen, nach reichlich REHA, führe ich wieder ein ganz normales Leben, nur wenn ich meinem Rücken zuviel zumute, werde ich wieder unsanft an den Tag erinnert. Interessant zu lesen ist aber, wie Ihr von Flashbacks berichtet, wenn Ihr wieder aufs Rad gestiegen seid. Bei mir war es bestimmt ein Jahr lang bei allen möglichen Gelegenheiten, daß ich dieses schwerelose Sturzgefühl mit der bösen Vorahnung des Aufpralls ständig wieder erlebte. Am witzigsten waren aber meine Knie bei meiner ersten Fahrt auf dem Rad. Die taten so, als wäre ihnen völlig egal, was mein Kopf wollte. Aber auch das ist inzwischen kein Thema mehr und ich fahre inzwischen wieder fast normal Rad, aufgrund der Rückenschmerzen aber mehr MTB als RR, wegen der aufrechteren Haltung. Wichtigstes Teil ist aber immer noch die Bremse, da alles ab 30 km/h mich noch immer nervös macht.
Das wichtigste ist, durchhalten und sich über jede Verbesserung freuen.


----------



## gtbiker (16. Februar 2009)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mal allen Verletzten und noch Beeinträchtigten eine gute Genesung und starken Durchhaltewillen wünschen!


----------



## SarahB. (16. Februar 2009)

hi hobestatt,
was du berichtest hört sich ja auch alles andere als nett an...
Kannst von glück reden, das es bei keiner dauerhaften Lähmung geblieben ist.
Wenn du den ganzen Tread gelesen hast ist dir sicherlich aufgefallen, das es ja meine Eine geschafft hat 2x auf der selben Stelle zu landen... und das ich ebent davon bis heute "zehre" - dafür bin ich mittlerweile mit meiner Krankengymnastin per Du...
Nur was wir gemeinsam haben ist, wenn mal ne Stelle im Körper "kaputt" war, davon hat man sein Leben lang...leider...


----------



## hobestatt (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo Sarah,

na, zweimal auf die gleiche Stelle, die Gedanken die Du dabei hattest, kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Ist ja wohl gottseidank diesmal etwas besser ausgegangen. Ich wünschte, mein Doc hätte mich auch mal mit KG zugeschüttet, aber leider habe ich insgesamt nur 4 x 6 Sitzungen bekommen. Den Rest musste ich mir selbst im Fitnesstudio wieder so schmerzfrei wie möglich trainieren. Das mit dem lebenslänglichen "Geschenk" stimmt allerdings. Daran sieht man erst, wie klasse so ein Körper funktioniert, wenn alles o.k. ist. 

Ich hoffe, daß der Thread möglichst lange von Erinnerungen lebt und nicht so schnell ein neues "Opfer" findet. Euch allen, die hier, aus gegebenem Anlass, mitschreiben oder lesen, weiterhin gute Besserung. 

Und  (speziell Sarah) nicht wieder hinfallen!!!! Weh tut´s immer.

LG Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SarahB. (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo Jungs & Mädels,

zunächst mal zu "hobestatt":
Ich finde es schade, das dein Dok wg.KG so geizig war ich bin mittlerweile, in der "7.Runde" der KG ( also 7x6 Einheiten ) seit meinem Unfall.
Wobei ich auch schon beim Thema wäre:
Bei der heutigen Einheit hing mich meine Physiotherapeutin mal in einen Schlingentisch, was der unterern Wirbelsäule sehr gut tat, da ich auch dort Problemherde habe ( gesichertes BWS-Syndrom,ges.Osteochondrose, ges.Spondylatrhose, ges.Lumboischialgie ).
Bei normalen Einheiten bekomme ich ebent dort in der Gegend Schmerzen durch das lang Liegen auf der Behandlungsliege. Das war heute durch die Entlastung mittels der Schlingen in der ich hing fast nicht der Fall. Ich kann es jedem nur empfehlen, der im unteren Lendenwirbelbereich probleme hat. Ich hoffe, ich kann noch weitere Einheiten mit dem Schlingentisch genießen ( kommt halt auch immer darauf an, ob der Raum mit den entsprechenden Gerätschaften auch frei ist ) und die Praxis ist sehr gut ausgelastet.

Sarah


----------



## SarahB. (24. Juni 2009)

Lang,lang ist´s her das sich hier was tat...
Ich will das mal als gutes Zeichen werten, das sich keiner mehr den Ellenbogen kaputt gemacht hat...

Meiner schmerzt zur Zeit mal wieder, lange hatte ich keine Beschwerden...

Würde mir wünschen, das sich der ein oder andere Leidensgenosse bzw. Genossin hier mal wieder melden könnte, wie es denn so geht...

Sarah


----------



## Paul3107 (3. Juli 2009)

oh no, du hast aber auch Pech. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, das ich keine Probleme mehr habe. Ich kann alles machen, selbst die Wetterempfindlichkeit ist gewichen. Wenn ich den Arm komplett strecke, was ich ja auch kann, spüre ich einen leichten Druck, etwa als wäre eine Manchette amm Ellenbogen montiert. Die Narbe am Oberarm ist so gut wie nicht mehr zu sehen, da ich einen Hautarzt gefunden habe, der mir diese zuerst aufgeschnitten hat, dann alles verwachsene herausgeschnitten hat und anschliessend vernünftig neu vernäht hat. Egentlich alles süüpie.

Wünsche dir auf jedenfall alles Gute und halt den Kopf hoch.

Gruß Paule


----------



## porph (3. Juli 2009)

SarahB. schrieb:


> Lang,lang ist´s her das sich hier was tat...
> Ich will das mal als gutes Zeichen werten, das sich keiner mehr den Ellenbogen kaputt gemacht hat...
> 
> [...]
> ...



Ach weißt du, es gibt durchaus mehr Leute mit diesem Problem.
Na gut, dann oute ich mich als ansonsten stiller Mitleser auch mal. 

Passiert ist's im Dezember, recht unspektakulär durch Wegrutschen des Vorderrads auf ner glatten Straßenbahnschiene, hat aber gereicht um gleich beide Ellenbogen zu brechen.  Links zum Glück nur das Speichenköpfchen, rechts eine Monteggia-Fraktur am Ellenbogen und zusätzlich auch noch das Handgelenk. Also eigentlich alles kaputt was nur irgendwie kaputtgehn kann, dass schaffen auch nur wenige (Docs meinten, beide Arme auf einmal wäre eher eine typische Inlineskater-Verletzung. Keine Ahnung wie ich genau auf die Straße aufgetroffen bin, hab da ein paar Sekunden Gedächtnislücke).

Nun das positive: Nach Anfangs (vor der OP) düsterer Prognose ist nun alles wieder ziemlich gut geworden. Trage rechts nen Haufen Titanplatten in mir herum (die auch bis zum kommenden Dezember drinbleiben), die Bewegungsfreiheit ist allerdings bis auf ein paar Grad in der Streckung und Außenrotation wieder ziemlich gut. Gerade auch durch sehr gute KG! 

Die Mobilisation unterstützt hab ich durch Krafttraining und viel Schwimmen. Probleme im Alltag jetzt quasi 0, und wenn die Platten raus sind kann es eigentlich nur noch besser werden. 

Ich wünsch allen Betroffenen weiterhin viel Glück beim Heilungsverlauf und anhaltenden Spaß beim Biken ;-)


----------



## trailblitz (6. Oktober 2009)

So, ich  wollte schon seit 2/3 Wochen mal schreiben wie es mir nach meinem Abgang über den Lenker so ergangen ist, quasi als "positives" Beispiel, im Internet liest man ja doch eher die schlecht ausgegangenen Geschichten.
Also, Ende Juli/09 Sturz über eine 80cm Rampe, -> beide Handgelenke stark geprellt, Radiusköpfchenfraktur rechter Arm.
Dank sehr gutem Arzt (jung!) nach Röntgen & MRT  nur Schiene, keine OP.  3,5 Wochen später  fast schmerzfrei, jedoch deutliche Bewegungseinschränkung, Autofahren geht aber schon wieder, arbeiten leider auch... 
E/8 Urlaub am Lago 2 Wo mit schwimmen und im Gebirgsbach Staudämme bauen   (sollte Gewichte stemmen lt. KG    )  Danach noch 2 Wochen S-Bahn gefahren, seit Mitte September bin ich jetzt wieder auf  dem Bike unterwegs, fast gänzlich schmerzfrei und seit letzter Woche schon wieder im Wald auf Trails gefahren...

Summa summarum hats jetzt "nur" 10 Wochen gedauert, bis mein Arm wieder so fit ist, dass  ich richtig Trails heizen kann und das finde ich mal richtig super.

Also Happy trails 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Paul3107 (6. Oktober 2009)

na supie, die gibt mir Recht, das es auch andere Maßnahmen gibt als dieser Fixateur. Bin zwar froh, meinen Arm wieder bewegen zu können, aber dieses Teil habe ich schon sehr verflucht.

Alles Gute und Hals und Beinbruch (bitte nicht wörtlich nehmen)

Paul aus Colonia


----------



## SarahB. (7. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute,
schön, das sich hier wieder mal was tut...
Apropo "tuen" mir tut zeitweise immer noch das Gelenk weh, was sich lt.Orthopäde zu einer ausgewachsenen Athrose ausgeweitet hat.
Lange Radtouren gehen nicht mehr ohne Manschette und meine Physiotherapeutin hat immer noch ihren "Spaß" mit mir. Sie bringt das meist dann mit den folgenden Worten auf den "Punkt" - "Deine Muskulatur ist wieder ganz schön knurpselig" und das mit einem wunderbaren berliner Akzent, da sie von dort her kommt und der Liebe wegen nach Offenbach gegangen ist.
Gerade heute war ich wieder unterwegs und nach dem Überfahren einer Bordsteinkante hat´s wieder so einen "wunderbaren",schmerzhaften Stich im Gelenk gegeben. Dazu kommt das ich ein Rad noch ohne Federung habe, so das jeder Schlag voll auf die Knochen weiter gegeben wird.
@ Paul: So schlimm fand ich den Fixateur gar nicht, was ich als schlimm empfunden habe, wenn beim Verbandwechsel der liebe Doc die entzündeten Eintrittstellen der Pins mit Jod eingepinselt hat, das brannte ganz gut...
@ trailblitz da hast du nochmal Glück gehabt, das Du ohne OP davon gekommen bist. Bei mir war das unumgänglich, da neben der Radiusköpfchenfraktur auch noch ein Riss des umgebenden Haltebands zu verzeichnen war, deshalb sprang das Gelenk ja auseinander.

Den Spaß beim Biken lasse ich mir aber trotz der Beschwerden nicht nehmen. Ich brauche regelmäßiges Radeln auch für mein Seelenleben. Auf dem Rad kann ich mich wunderbar entspannen. Und fühle mich gut, weil ich weiß, das ich was für mich und meine Gesundheit getan habe. Ausserdem kann man das Rad auch mit meinem anderen Hobby "Geocaching" verbinden.

Grüße an alle und unfallfreie Fahrt

Sarah


----------



## J.D (19. November 2009)

trailblitz schrieb:


> So, ich  wollte schon seit 2/3 Wochen mal schreiben wie es mir nach meinem Abgang über den Lenker so ergangen ist, quasi als "positives" Beispiel, im Internet liest man ja doch eher die schlecht ausgegangenen Geschichten.
> Also, Ende Juli/09 Sturz über eine 80cm Rampe, -> beide Handgelenke stark geprellt, Radiusköpfchenfraktur rechter Arm.
> Dank sehr gutem Arzt (jung!) nach Röntgen & MRT  nur Schiene, keine OP.  3,5 Wochen später  fast schmerzfrei, jedoch deutliche Bewegungseinschränkung, Autofahren geht aber schon wieder, arbeiten leider auch...
> E/8 Urlaub am Lago 2 Wo mit schwimmen und im Gebirgsbach Staudämme bauen   (sollte Gewichte stemmen lt. KG    )  Danach noch 2 Wochen S-Bahn gefahren, seit Mitte September bin ich jetzt wieder auf  dem Bike unterwegs, fast gänzlich schmerzfrei und seit letzter Woche schon wieder im Wald auf Trails gefahren...
> ...



Bei mir das selbe  auch vorn übern Lenker + harte Landung = Radiusköpfchenfraktur im rechten Arm.
Passiert ist es am 7.11.09 -> Notaufnahme (zum Glück keine OP), dann Gipsschiene für 5 Tage und ab dem 16.10.09 KG.
Wenn man hier die Beitrage ließt, hab ich ja noch "Glück" gehabt.


----------



## st-bike (19. April 2010)

So jetzt melde ich mich hier auch mal zu Wort. 

Ich bin ganz blöd auf meinen ausgestreckten Arm gefallen. Am nächsten Morgen beim Arzt konnte eine Radiusköpfchenfraktur nicht sicher ausgeschlossen werden. Also erstmal ein Woche ruhig stellen mit einer OA-Gipsschiene. Nach einer Woche erneutes Röntgenbild. Dieses zeigt eine kleine Delle. Daher am nächsten Tag zum CT. Dieses bestätigt eine um Kortikalisbreite verschobene Fraktur in der Mitte der Gelenkfläche. Also musste ich zur OP. Diese fand 2 Wochen nach dem Sturz statt. Es wurden zwie Schräubchen eingesetzt. 12 Tage nach der OP wurden die Fäden gezogen. 14 Tage nach der OP begann die Keankengymnastik und ich brauche keinen Gips mehr. Mittlerweile (19 Tage nach der OP) kann ich den Unterarm zu 95% wieder drehen. Das Beugen und Strecken macht noch mehr Probleme. Aber ich denke das wird wieder. Sobald ich wieder biken kann melde ich mich wieder.

CU Stephan


----------



## SarahB. (20. April 2010)

Hi Stephan,
das was du schreibst weckt in mir böse Erinnerungen. Auch bei mir war nach dem Sturz gegen den Bordstein vom Röntgenbild her alles ok. Erst ca.eine Woche danach, als ich immer noch Schmerzen und Bewegungsseinschränkungen hatte, wurde dieser in eine Gipsschiene gepackt und erst dann kam es zu Luxation. Das CT bestätigte dies  und ich kam um die OP nicht herum, da ich auch extreme Schmerzen hatte.  Was mir dazu im Rückblick noch einfällt:
Kurz vor der Op sollte ich mich dann vom Krankenhausbett auf so ne Art "Rollwagen" hieven mit dem ich dann in den OP-Raum gebracht wurde. Stütz dich dann mal mit einem luxierten Gelenk ab...

Ich wünsche dir dass du wieder bei 100% ankommst und keine Folgeschäden davon trägst.
Grüße
Sarah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.D (20. April 2010)

st-bike schrieb:


> So jetzt melde ich mich hier auch mal zu Wort.
> 
> Ich bin ganz blöd auf meinen ausgestreckten Arm gefallen. Am nächsten Morgen beim Arzt konnte eine Radiusköpfchenfraktur nicht sicher ausgeschlossen werden. Also erstmal ein Woche ruhig stellen mit einer OA-Gipsschiene. Nach einer Woche erneutes Röntgenbild. Dieses zeigt eine kleine Delle. Daher am nächsten Tag zum CT. Dieses bestätigt eine um Kortikalisbreite verschobene Fraktur in der Mitte der Gelenkfläche. Also musste ich zur OP. Diese fand 2 Wochen nach dem Sturz statt. Es wurden zwie Schräubchen eingesetzt. 12 Tage nach der OP wurden die Fäden gezogen. 14 Tage nach der OP begann die Keankengymnastik und ich brauche keinen Gips mehr. Mittlerweile (19 Tage nach der OP) kann ich den Unterarm zu 95% wieder drehen. Das Beugen und Strecken macht noch mehr Probleme. Aber ich denke das wird wieder. Sobald ich wieder biken kann melde ich mich wieder.
> 
> CU Stephan



Also doch schlimmer als erst gedacht wo du die PN geschrieben hast  ist immer blöd wenn es nicht gleich eindeutig ist. Ich hatte da ja "Glück" ^^

Das wird aber wieder, auch wenn du in der Saison erstmal ruhig machen mußt...gute Besserung dann noch


----------



## st-bike (26. April 2010)

Danke für euren Zuspruch. Die Heilungsverlauf macht weiter Fortschritte und die Transalp ist erst im September. Nur meine Rennsteigtour im Juni hab ich erstmal abgesagt. Aber die wird nachgeholt.
Am 12.05. möchte ich nen Röntgenbild haben und die Bikefreigabe bekommen. Ich zähle schon die Tage.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Charly779 (2. Mai 2010)

Hi Stephan,

auch an dieser Stelle von mir Gute Besserung. Auch drücke ich die Daumen, dass der Doktor bald sein OK gibt. 

Dann schaffst du es sicher noch, an Pfingsten mal bei uns in Lenggries vorbeizuschauen 

Viele Grüße
Charly


----------



## st-bike (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo Charly

Pfingsten bin ich auf alle Fälle in München und würde natürlich liebend gerne in Lenggries vorbei schauen. Ihr seid doch ne große Truppe zur Not bring ich nen Anhänger mit und lasse mich wechselweise von euch über die Trails schaukeln.

Ciao Stephan


----------



## Charly779 (5. Mai 2010)

Hi Stephan,

bring einfach ein paar Seile mit, wir ziehen dich dann den Berg hoch  Denke, das passt dann schon, so kollegial sind wir. So um die 10 Leute werden wir sein.

Sonntag geht's wohl auf die Aueralm, wir rechnen fest mit dir! 

Guten Heilungsverlauf weiterhin!

Viele Grüße
Charly


----------



## st-bike (14. Mai 2010)

st-bike schrieb:


> Am 12.05. möchte ich nen Röntgenbild haben und die Bikefreigabe bekommen. Ich zähle schon die Tage.
> 
> Grüße Stephan



So der 12.05. hat nicht ganz geklappt, aber heute war es dann soweit. Ich darf wieder. Unter uns ich bin letzten Sonntag schon wieder 45min gefahren. Aber ich habe schon gemerkt, dass es noch nicht wieder alles wie früher ist. Ab sofort werde ich aber wieder richtig Gas geben.
Zum Heilungsfortschritt: Die Drehung des Handgelenks ist wieder vollständig hergestellt und die Beugung auch. Beim Strecken fehlen noch ein paar Grad, aber laut Arzt gibt sich das mit dem Aufbau der Muskeln wieder. Zu Hause trainiere ich schon mit einer leichten Hantel und KG ist auch nicht mehr nötig.

Allen alles Guten und stürzt nicht so blöd wie ich.


----------



## dave36 (9. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Auch ich habe mir letzten Sonntag eine dislozierte Radiusköpfchenfraktur hinzugezogen. Ich werde voraussichtlich am Freitag operiert. Ich trage seither einen Gips, was mir besonders zu schaffen macht, ist das ich nicht mehr zum schlafen komme. Zum einen ist die Angst wegen des Eingriffs, zum anderen weiss ich in der Nacht nicht so richtig wohin mit dem eingegipsten Arm. Auf den Rücken liegend und Arm auf dem Bauch oder über den Kopf ist nicht richtig bequem.

Hat jemand der das bereits hinter sich hat, einige Tips auf Lager?

Wäre dankbar! Gruss Dave36


----------



## porph (11. September 2010)

dave36 schrieb:


> Hat jemand der das bereits hinter sich hat, einige Tips auf Lager?



Ja. Hatte vorletzten Winter eine Radiusköpfchenfraktur und Monteggia-Fraktur, sprich gebrochene Elle mit disloziertem Radius (nicht beides am selben Arm - also zwei gebrochene Arme). Man muss dazu sagen, dass bei mir die Radiusköpfchenfraktur konservativ behandelt wurde und die Monteggia operiert. Ich versuch dir mal, deine Angst etwas zu nehmen.  

Falls das deine erste Knochenbruch-OP ist, sei beruhigt, dass so etwas heute absolute Routine ist und da praktisch gar nichts schiefgehn kann. Zudem bedeutet die Operation, dass dein Arm viel früher wieder beweglich ist und mittels Krankengymnastik mobilisiert werden kann, als das mit konservativer Behandlung (Gips-Ruhigstellung) überhaupt möglich wäre. Von der OP selbst merkst du ja nichts und danach geht es dir besser als es mit Gips ginge - also freu dich . Falls Metallplatten eingebracht werden, wovon ich jetzt mal ausgehe, brauchst du dich da insofern nicht zu sorgen als dass du von denen hinterher praktisch nichts merkst und der spätere Eingriff zur Entnahme ein totales Kinderspiel ist. Und du hast ein schönes Andenken was du mal deinen Enkeln zeigen kannst.

Zum Schlafen: Ja, ist etwas nervig, aber man gewöhnt sich da einfach dran. Ich bin eigentlich "Seitenschläfer"  und musste durch die Brüche notgedrungen auf dem Rücken schlafen. Ich hatte die Arme jeweils auf Kissen neben dem Körper gelagert, ging so ganz ok. Ist halt erstmal ne Umstellung, aber du wirst sowieso erstmal so fertig sein, dass du einigermaßen okay schlafen solltest. Falls nicht, die Schwestern bringen auf Wunsch auch Schlaftabletten. 

Toitoi für die OP, gibt schlimmeres und hinterher wirst du froh sein, dass sie nicht gesagt haben "eingipsen und ruhigstellen".


----------



## SarahB. (12. September 2010)

Hallo Dave,
da ja mittlerweile Sonntag ist, hoffe ich mal, das Deine OP gut verlaufen ist. Wie im Tread schon zu lesen ist, hatte ich 2007 eine kompl.Ellenbogengelenksluxation, die operiert werden musste, da auch ein Bänderabriss am Radiusköpfchen vorlag.
Man hat mich damals nach der Op mit einem Fixateur Externe "ausgestattet", mit dem ich dann 6 Wochen lang "meine Freude" hatte. Das Schlafen habe ich damals ähnlich praktiziert wie mein Vorredner "porph". Unter dem fxierten Arm ein dickes Kissen gepackt. Da ich vorzugweise Bauchschläferin bin, habe ich versucht, den Arm auch seitlich über Kopf zu halten beim Schlafen. Der Vorteil des Fixateurs war, das ich den Arm eingeschränkt bewegen durfte. Nur eine Drehung in der Längsachse war nicht drinnen.
Ich kann dir nur wünschen, das Du keine Spätfolgen davon trägst. Bei mir ist dieses Gelenkteil mittlerweile eine "Dauerbaustelle", ist aber auch schon im Tread nachzulesen.
Wäre nett, wenn du mal Rückmeldung geben könntest, wie es dir nun geht


Sarah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave36 (13. September 2010)

Hallo Porph und Sarah,

Danke für eure Feedbacks. Die OP habe ich gut überstanden, die Angst davor war viel schlimmer als es die OP schlussendlich war. Jetzt bin ich 7 Schrauben und eine Titanplatte reicher... Jetzt muss ich nur noch hoffen das es mit der Physiotherapie (Krankengymnastik) auch wirklich gut kommt. Der Chirurg hat gemeint das die Platte und Schrauben bis auf Lebenszeiten (bin 36) drin bleiben können, mal schauen.

@porph ist schon beängstigend zu erfahren das Du beide Arme gebrochen hattest, das zeigt mir das ich mich gar nicht beklagen darf. Mit dem Schlafen geht es auch schon besser, mit einem Hirsekissen.

@Sarah das Dein Ellenbogen eine Dauerbaustelle ist, ist dann schon wieder beunruhigend. Ich bin mir bewusst das der Ellenbogen nicht mehr so wie früher sein kann, aber ein bisschen Ruhe vor den Ärzten würde ich schön befürworten.

Ich danke Euch jedenfalls für die wertvollen Tipps und ermunternde Worte!

Lieber Gruss Dave


----------



## SarahB. (14. September 2010)

Hi Dave,
also mit "Ruhe vor den Ärzten" - ich wünsche dir, das Das in Erfüllung geht. Bei mir haben sich mittlerweile einige andere Baustellen dazugesellt...
Wie du schriebst, bleibt dir das Metall im Körper ein Leben lang erhalten - kingt nicht so gut... 
Ich hoffe mal, du hast eine Bescheinigung darüber bekommen, das du diese Teile in Dir hast. Ich denke da an eventuelle Grenzkontrollen/Metalldetektoren etc... 
Als meinem Mann im Nov.09 ein künstliches Hüftgelenk implantiert wurde, hat er einen Ausweis dafür bekommen, das er Metall in sich trägt. Und da er auch noch in einem sicherheitsrelevanten Bereich beruflich tätig ist, war das auch gut so...

Sarah


----------



## dave36 (14. September 2010)

Hallo Sarah,

Der Arzt hat gemeint das die Titanplatte am Flughafen oder anderen Grenzkontrollen nicht angezeigt wird. Hab mal gegooglt und bin dabei auf folgenes Forum gestossen: http://www.progenica.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1415

Anscheinend sind die Erfahrungen unterschiedlich und sogar Zahnspangen könnten anzeigen.

Mir ist es jedenfalls nur wichtig das ich den Ellenbogen wieder bewegen kann. Am Donnerstag habe ich die erste Krankengymnastikstunde, hoffentlich tut es nicht so stark weh 

Dave


----------



## Helium (14. September 2010)

Sei froh das du operiert worden bist. Hatte Mitte März diesen Jahres eine Radiusköpfchenfraktur ohne große Verschiebung, wurde nicht operiert.
Hab immer noch Probleme mit dem Arm, kann Ihn nur zu ca. 85% strecken und er ist trotz sehr viel Krankengymnastik und Krafttraining bis heute nicht richtig belastbar. Auch Schmerzen, vom Gefühl her an der Bruchstelle sind fast täglich noch zu spüren. Hab mir wirklich nicht gedacht das ich wegen dieser relativ kleinen Fraktur solange rummachen muß.


----------



## dave36 (14. September 2010)

Schau es mal aus diesem Winkel, Du kannst zwar nur bis 85% den Arm Strecken hast dafür keine belastende OP und Fremdkörper in Dir. Ob ich mit der OP den Arm bis 100% strecken kann, ist auch nicht gesagt...

Aber es ist schon wahnsinn wie wenig es braucht, das man im Tagesablauf eingeschränkt ist...


----------



## SarahB. (14. September 2010)

Hallo Helium & Dave,
@Helium ist man bei dir sicher, das es nur eine Fraktur war und keine Bänder, Muskeln etcmit beschädigt worden sind? Wenn du  nun seit Längerem  Bewegungseinschränkungen hast, würde ich das von ärztlicher Seite noch mal prüfen lassen!

@Dave also wie gesagt, mit einer etwaigen Bescheinigung bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Sicher einen Fremdkörper in sich zu haben, könnte eine Zeitlang schon eine psychische Belastung sein. Noch dazu wenn die Funktion noch nicht zu 100% wieder hergestellt ist.
Die KG-Einheiten können schon ein wenig anstrengend sein, von Nichts kommt Nichts. Aber dein Therapeut/deine Therapeutin wird schon darauf achten, das es nur bis zur Schmerzgrenze und nicht darüber hinaus geht.
Aber die Ersten paar Mal wirst du schon noch Muskeln spüren, von denen du gar nicht wusstest, das man diese spüren kann

Ja es braucht wenig, das man eingeschränkt ist, wenn der Körper nicht so kann wie man(n)/Frau es gerne hätte. 
Ich musste mir damals von meinem Mann helfen lassen, wenn ich mir z.B die Haare machen wollte. Zopf binden ging schon mal gar nicht, weil ich den Arm gar nicht so weit hoch bekam. Oder eine Flasche öffnen  da braucht man ja beide Arme und Hände, wenn man nun auf der einen Seite keine Kraft hat  beschissen! Ich habe mir dann so geholfen, das ich mir die Flasche zwischen die Oberschenkel geklemmt habe und mit dem funktionierendem Arm den Verschluss geöffnet hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st-bike (19. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Da will ich mal Mut machen. Wie oben schon geschrieben, bin ich auch operiert worden. Ich bike mittlerweile vollkommen ohne Einschränkungen wieder. Auch ist mein vollkommener Bewegungsradius wieder hergestellt. So bin gerade von meinem diesjährigen Alpen-X zurück.
Auch bei mir bleiben die Schrauben lebenslang drin. Und am Flughafen gibt es keine Einschränkungen. Ich habe weder einen Ausweis, noch ist es irgendwie aufgefallen, dass ich Metall im Körper habe. 
Die KG bringt viel, wenn sie vernünftig gemacht wird. Auch habe ich zu Hause selbst weiter gearbeitet (Wasserflaschen heben usw.). Solange der Arzt und/oder Physio sein ok dazu gibt, mach auch freiwillig zu Hause was.

Gute Besserung


----------



## Holgi76 (24. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ist ja schon lange niochts mehr gesagt worden, ich bin gestern zufällig auf diese seite gestoßen, ich hoffe es geht euch allen wieder gut und ihr genießt den Frühling auf zwei Rädern.
Mich hat es letzte Woche Montag erwischt, wollte mit nem Kumpel noch eben ne Feierabenrunde in Willingen auf der Freeride Strecke drehen. Also Liftkarte kaufen und rauf.
Bin leider nur gut 200m weit gekommen dann hats mich aus dem Sattel gehebelt.
Kahnbeinfraktur links schwere Prellung der Mittelhand rechts und Schlüsselbein angehoben, also min. 10 Wochen pause. Und das zu dieser Jahreszeit.

meldet euch doch mal wenn ihr bock habt
Gruß Holgi


----------



## st-bike (24. April 2011)

Das tut mir leid, aber Kopf hoch. Bei mir ist es auch ketztes Jahr im März passiert und ich habe Pfingsten wieder auf dem Rad gesessen. Ich weiß ganz genau, dass du die nächsten Wochen eh nicht fahren kannst, da genau über deinem Kopf jedes Mal schlechtes Wetter wäre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Spass beiseite und Gute Besserung


----------



## Clemenzz (24. April 2011)

Aua, das hört sich schmerzhaft an! Auch von mir eine gute Genesung!
Und das es gerade zu dieser Jahreszeit kommt ist echt schlimm, dass schöne Wetter (perfekt fürs Radeln) und dann noch die Hitze dazu, wenn du ein Gips oder ein Verband hast ist das ja eine Qual! Da hab ich wohl mehr Glück gehabt, dass ich anhand von knack Geräuschen in der Gabel direkt zum Händler gefahren bin und schlimmeres verhindern konnte, und das Bike ist gerade mal 2 Wochen alt und nun schon 1 Woche in Reparatur


----------



## Holgi76 (25. April 2011)

Guten Morgen 
@Clemenzz: das mit deinem rad ist aber auch ******* was sagt der Händler denn dazu

@st-bike: Hattest du die selben verletzungen wie war es mit KG hast du welche bekommen und wie lange hast du gebraucht nach dem du den Gips los warst bis du wieder auf dem Rad gesessen bist.

Gebt mir bitte Info`s wie lange es bei euch gedauert hat, ich hab zum ende Juni eine Tour durch den Harz geplant ( durchführbar oder nicht ).
Dies ist mein erster Knochenbruch ich weiß gar nicht was auf mich zukommt

Danke euch allen schon mal im voraus und einen schönen sonnigen Ostermontag.

Gruß Holgi


----------



## st-bike (25. April 2011)

Hallo Holgi

habe meine Geschichte weiter oben schon mal geschrieben. Lies doch da einfach mal nach.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Clemenzz (26. April 2011)

Holgi76 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> @Clemenzz: das mit deinem rad ist aber auch ******* was sagt der Händler denn dazu


War am Samstag da, da ich natürlich über Ostern fahren wollte, nix da. Das Bike wurde in der Woche noch nicht mal nachgeguckt. Riesen Laden (würde ca 200m2 schätzen) aber nur ein Meister. Und dann, als ich da war und gefragt habe wies mit dem Bike steht, brachte der Ladeninhaber ein klugen Spruch und zwar ob ich nicht das Fahrrad mitnehmen will damit ich über Ostern fahren kann. Na klar, wenn die Gabel n schaden hat... Fahrradläden sind doch auch nichtmehr das was sie mal waren


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (26. April 2011)

Mich hat vor ca. 6 Wochen (Samstag) auch das Glück verlassen, so dass ich nach einer Vollbremsung aus ca. 5 km/h zuerst über den Lenker und dann mit dem rechten Arm voran direkt auf den Asphalt befördert wurde. Ich habe mich dann noch unter großen Schmerzen 15 Kilometer nach Hause gequält.

Meine Frau fuhr mich ins Krankenhaus. Aufgrund der bereits bestehenden Bewegungseinschränkungen des Armes waren keine vernünftigen Röntgenbilder möglich, so dass ein CT erstellt wurde. Darauf war dann deutlich ein Bruch des Radiusköpfchens inkl. Verschiebung des Fragments + Impression der Gelenkfläche zu erkennen. Also erstmal eine Gipsschiene an den Arm bekommen und total deprimiert gewesen.  

Mann muss dazu sagen, dass ich bereits 8 Jahre Mountainbike und Rennrad fahre und davor 5 Jahre Motocross gefahren bin, ohne mir dabei jemals eine ersthafte Verletzung zugezogen zu haben. Und jetzt stürze ich bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit und breche mir den Arm ... 

OP 3 Tage später am Dienstag. Die OP verlief erfolgreich, auch wenn es nach Angabe des operierenden Arztes "einen ziemlichen Salat" in meinem Ellenbogen gab. Ich war dann noch bis Freitag im Krankenhaus. Die Schmerzen nach den OP waren - auch dank Schmerzmitteln - erträglich, nur die Gipsschiene drückte etwas auf die Wunde. Nach den Entlassung aus dem Krankenhaus ging es dann am Montag zum weiterbehandelnten Arzt, der den OP-Bericht aus dem Krankenhaus noch nicht bekommen hatte und mir daher avisierte, den Gips bereits am Freitag - also 13 Tage nach dem Sturz - abzunehmen. Bis Freitag hatte er dann doch die Infos aus dem Krankenhaus bekommen. Ergebnis Gips blieb noch eine weitere Woche an meinem Arm, aber - fast alle - Fäden wurden gezogen. Krankengymnastik wurde nur für die angrenzenden Gelenke (Schulter + Finger) freigegeben. Die Schmerzen waren zu dieser Zeit fast verschwunden.

Am folgenden Montag startete die Krankengymnastik. Es war eine riesen Anstrengung die - geschwollenen - Finger vollständig zu beugen und zu strecken. Das Schultergelenk wollte anfangs auch nicht so recht funktionieren.

Am Freitag - 20 Tage nach dem Sturz - kam dann die Gipsschiene ab und es gab die Freigabe für die Krankengymnastik des gesamten Arms. Die Schmerzen waren jetzt wieder voll da und ich fragte mich, ob das, was da aus dem Gips geholt wurde, tatsächlich mein Arm ist. Ich hatte ihn ganz anders - irgendwie dicker und nicht so faltig -  in Erinnerung. Naja nach einem Tag war er dann doppelt so dick wie vorher. Der Ellenbogen schwoll extrem an. Kühlakkus waren ab diesem Zeitpunkt meine treuesten Begleiter.

Die folgenden 3 Wochen waren weniger schön. Die Physiotherapeutin quälte mich 3 mal pro Woche bis mir zu Teil Tränen in den Augen standen. Die Hausaufgaben der Physiotherapeutin habe ich gewissenhaft übererfüllt. Aber ohne Schmerz kein Erfolg. Ich kann heute (6 Wochen nach dem Sturz) meinen Arm wieder vollständig beugen. In der Streckung fehlen noch ca. 15 Grad. Die Drehung des Unterarms ist leider auch noch mit gewissen Einschränkungen verbunden. Bei bestimmten kombinierten Bewegungen - z. B. Drehung des Unterarms in Kombination mit einer Bewegung des Handgelenks und der Finger - kommt es noch teilweise zu stechenden Schmerzen im Ellenbogen. 

Seit heute darf ich den Arm wieder leicht belasten. 6 Wochen Schonung führten natürlich zu einem deutlichen Muskelabbau. Man glaubt gar nicht, wie schwer die Fernbedienung eines Fernsehers sein kann ...

Ich werde jetzt wohl noch 4 bis 6 Wochen warten, ehe ich wieder auf das Bike steige. Nicht wäre dümmer, als jetzt wieder auf den Arm zu fallen. Ellenbogenprotektoren sind bereits bestellt ...


----------



## st-bike (26. April 2011)

Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> ...
> Mann muss dazu sagen, dass ich bereits 8 Jahre Mountainbike und Rennrad fahre und davor 5 Jahre Motocross gefahren bin, ohne mir dabei jemals eine ersthafte Verletzung zugezogen zu haben. Und jetzt stürze ich bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit und breche mir den Arm ...



Hallo

ich kann das nachvollziehen. Mein Sturz passierte aus dem Stand heraus. 



Nicolaus0815 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich werde jetzt wohl noch 4 bis 6 Wochen warten, ehe ich wieder auf das Bike steige. Nicht wäre dümmer, als jetzt wieder auf den Arm zu fallen. Ellenbogenprotektoren sind bereits bestellt ...



Ellbogenprotektoren habe ich noch immer keine und eine Anschaffung auch nicht geplant. Ich bin auf den ausgestreckten Arm gefallen, da hat der Oberarmknochen den Unterarmknochen in Mitleidenschaft  gezogen. Da helfen auch keine Protektoren.

Lasst es ruhig angehen. Das biken macht wieder Spass, wenn ihr ohne Sorgen fahren könnt.

Kopf hoch


----------



## Holgi76 (26. April 2011)

Hallo,
zu dem Prodektoren sei gesagt das es mit sicherheit situationen gibt wo auch der beste Protektor keine wirkung hat aber mir hat es im warsten Sinne die Haut geretet.
Ich möchte nicht mit ca. 40km/h im Kurzarm Trikot im Kiesbett landen. Na ja wie dem auch sei da hat jeder so seine eigenen Ansichten.

Morgen muß ich zur Kontrolle ins KH mal schaun ob der Doc zufrieden ist.
Ich meld mich wenn ich mehr weiß
Wünsch euch was.
Gruß Holgi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (26. April 2011)

mich hatts zwar beim biken mit motor zerschossen 
aber biken hilft zurück ins leben 
und es geht auch mit gelähmter schultermuskulatur und einem teil gelähmtem arm 

ich wahr nach ca 6wochen wieder auf dem bike 
und das nach einem  schädel hirntrauma und kaputten nerven und bändern in der hws  

also immer rauf aufs bike und fahrn


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (27. April 2011)

@ st-bike

Vielen Dank für die aufmunternten Worte. Das mit der Krafteinwirkung, die zum Bruch führte ist richtig, jedoch stelle ich mir die Frage, inwieweit der - in seiner Struktur noch nicht vollständig wiederhergestellte - Knochen Schlägen von der Seite widerstehen kann. Ich bin da leider kein Experte und gehe lieber auf Nummer sicher.

@ böser wolf

Ja, sicher könnte man nach 6 Wochen wieder aufs Bike steigen, jedoch können sich dadurch später ggf. Komplikationen ergeben. Ich muss noch mindestens 30 Jahre meine Arbeitskraft erhalten. Daher beiße ich lieber in den sauren Apfel und warte etwas länger.


----------



## böser_wolf (27. April 2011)

@nikolaus   
war nicht direkt auf dich bezogen 
bei brüchen dauerts etwas länger
hab damals auch 3monate gewartet bei meinem schlüsselbein bruch


----------



## st-bike (27. April 2011)

Ich war auch schon auf dem Rad, bevor ich die Freigabe hatte. Nur haben mich die Anstrengung und die Schmerzen freiwillig nach einer dreiviertel Stunde die Runde beenden lassen. Nach roundabout 2 Monaten bin ich dann wieder richtig gefahren und habe nur bei Trails und Schlägen noch leichtes Zwicken versürt, dass aber mit dem unweigerlich fortschreitenden Muskelwiederaufbau schnell verschwand.

Euch gute Besserung


----------



## Clemenzz (27. April 2011)

Das mit dem Zwicken kenne ich (auch wenn bestimmt nicht so schlimm). Hatte (nicht vom Biken) mal ich glaube mit 10 knapp hintereinander erst die Rechte, dann die Linke Seite gebrochen und habe erst seit ca ein paar Monaten keine "Zwickschmerzen" mehr, etwa so lange wie ich Hanteltraining mache. Ein Glück. 
Und allen anderen noch eine gute Genesung! Hoffentlich trifft es mich nicht so schnell, bin noch Anfänger :/


----------



## Frantisek (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe mir hier bisher nur den Thread "Bilder aus dem Odenwald" sporadisch angeschaut und den hier heute erst gefunden. Seit Ende Mai habe ich die Radsaison allerdings frühzeitig beendet und bin mitterweile dem Team Orthofix beigetreten. Es war war ein Sturz auf einem Waldweg aus vielleicht 10 Km/h, was für die Art von Verletzung offenbar typisch ist.

Der Ellenbogen war ausgerenkt und das Radiusköpfchen hatte einen Trümmerbruch, der nach dem Einrenken am Folgetag im "normalen" Krankenhaus mit Platte und Schrauben operiert wurde. Die Luxation wurde mir gegenüber irgendwie als Pillepalle hingestellt - wichtig wäre, das die Radiusknochenfragmente wieder anwachsen. Als ich mit einer Gipsschiene nach 3 Tagen wieder entlassen wurde, meinte der Operateur sogar, dass man die eigentlich schon wieder weglassen könnte und die nur Anstoßschutz und zum Schlafen wäre. Mit der KG gings gleich los und nach 2 Wochen folgte eine Gelekschiene (quasi Fixateur mit Klettverschüssen statt den Knochenpins). Die Beweglichkeit (anfangs 0-0-90) nahm dabei immer weiter ab und der Arm fühlte sich beim Anheben an als würden 20 KG Gewicht dranhängen und knackte, aber er tat nicht weh! Diese Feststellung von mir wurde bei der Nachbehandlung und den KGs erstmal nicht weiter beachtet.

Im nachhinein sagte mir dann jemand, dass dies eine Schutzfunktion des ausgerenkten Gelenks ist! Und so wars dann auch. Die Innenbänder waren wohl so verletzt, dass sie irgenwann im Verlauf oder auch schon beim Unfall gerissen sind. Dann gings also 3 Wochen nach dem Unfall sofort zum Spezialisten, der neben der Bandplastik auch noch das schon teilverknöcherte Gelenk wieder freiräumen musste. Dazu gabs dann noch den Fixateur, dessen Bild hier schon mehrfach gepostet wurde. Damit habe ich nun etwa eine 10-0-130 Beweglichkeit, wobei ich die nicht in einer Bewegung durchziehen kann. So 70 Grad (je nach Richtung der Vordehnung) gehen aber in einer flüssigen Bewegung von ca. 1-2 Sekunden. Nächste Woche kommt der Orthofix raus. Bin mal gespannt.

Viele Grüße und alle noch verletzten bzw. mit Spätfolgen belasteten Postern gute Besserung!


----------



## SarahB. (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo und ohjeschon wieder ein Opfer mehr
@Frantisek: Das bei dir der Bänderriss auch erst im Nachhinein entdeckt wurde, kommt mir leidlich bekannt vor. Auch bei mir war im ersten Röntgenbild direkt nach dem Sturz alles soweit o.k. Erst ein paar Tage später kam es zur Luxation, da die angerissen Bandstrukturen immer mehr bis zum Abriss beschädigt wurden.

Das die Luxation bei dir wie pillepalle abgehandelt wurden, wundert mich doch sehr. Ich kann mich noch an die Worte des damaligen D-Arztes im Klinikum OF erinnern Das ist nicht Lustig was Sie da haben  mir war auch nicht zum Lachen,  tat nur verdammt weh und das nach vergeblichen 3 Einrenkversuchen. Erst dann entschied man sich für die OP.


----------



## Frantisek (31. Juli 2011)

...leider werd ich wohl nicht das letzte sein. Der Thread hier hat bei allem was ich so im Netz recherchiert habe mit das informativste.

@SarahB. Ist Dein Blog noch wo online? Du scheinst hier die einzige mit zusätzlichem Bänderschaden zu sein.

Bei mir tut mittlerweile ein Sehnenteil aus dem Knie seinen Dienst. Bisher keine Probleme. Wegen der Heilungsgeschwindigkeit kann ich es derzeit schwer einschätzen bzw. mit den Werten hier vergleichen, da die ersten 3 Wochen quasi für die Katz waren und das Gelenk danach noch mehr gerschädigt war als direkt nach dem Unfall. Aber der Erfahrungsschatz des Threads wächst weiter... ;-)

Haben eingetlich welche der Veteranen auch die Gewindehülsen (Aktuator) mitbekommen mit denen man den Arm vom Fixateur aus (werden außen reingesteckt) strecken oder beugen kann?


----------



## SarahB. (1. August 2011)

@Frantisek
Also ein Blog wo es um *dieses Thema* geht habe ich nirgends wo mehr online, bin zwar aktiv im Web und auch leicht zu finden, aber dann mit anderen Thematiken...
Also bei mir war es *definitiv eine Bandrupptur *wodurch das Gelenk entzwei ging - das habe ich schriftlich aus dem OP-Bericht! Und nachfolgend nun eine Arthrose im betroffenem Gelenkteil. Ohne eine zusätzliche orthopädische Bandage geht es bei Belastungen wie Langstreckenfahrradfahren oder Bügeln gar nicht 

Die Pins habe ich auch nicht mitbekommen, war froh wie diese raus waren, die Narben davon, besonders am Oberarm sieht man heute noch *deutlichst*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frantisek (1. August 2011)

Ok macht nix - hätte mich in Bezug auf die Entwicklung der Beweglichkeit interessiert. Derzeit bin ich jedoch noch im Rahmen der des Threaderstellers (die ersten 3 vergeblichen Wochen abgezogen).

Mit dem was ich mitbekommen habe meinte ich jedoch nicht die Pins. Hab ein Bild des Aktuators (wollen die auch wieder zurück) angehängt. Dazu gehört noch nen schöner Schraubenschlüssel mit dem man dann passiv auf ca. 130 Grad beugen kann, indem man das Gewinde reindreht. Heute gings zum ersten mal, wenn auch mit einiger Anstrengung, auch aktiv.


----------



## SarahB. (1. August 2011)

Hi, diesen "Aktuator" hatte ich gar nicht auf meinem Fixateur. Der war nur manuell festgezogen u.lockerte sich in ein paar Tagen von selbst, was man dann eh gemacht hätte, damit ich Bewegungsübungen durchführen konnte.

Bei meinem Beitrag vom 30.04.2008 weiter "oben" in diesem Fred ist auch ein Bild, wie das bei mir aussah.
Die fast volle Beweglichkeit wurde im Rahmen von physiotherapeutischen Behandlungen nach der Entfernung des Fixatuers in einem Zeitraum von ca.4-6 Wochen wieder hergestellt.   Die Orthopäden, die ich bisher wegen der Folgen dieser Verletzung aufsuchte, assistierten mir immer wieder, wie gut sich der Arm bewegen ließe und das es so gut und fest verheilte. Eine erneute Luxation ist nämlich nicht immer ausgeschlossen. Siehe dazu auch ältere Beitgräge hier in diesem Tread.


----------



## yogi_hl (13. November 2011)

hallo,

da's jetzt mich auch erwischt hat , würde ich gerne noch eine frage an die "urheber" diesese threads loswerden:

wie sieht's bei euch (mit dem abstand der 3-4 Jahre seit dem) aus ?
also eine art langzeit-betrachtung/fazit ?

naja, okay ... verglichen mit der exo-skelett fraktion bin ich mit meiner simplen platte und acht schrauben ja fast "langweilig" 
_______________

auf alle fälle sind hier 'ne menge nützlicher infos zu holen ... 

p.s.: wo die intelligenz hinfällt ... gibt's blaue flecken und gebrochene knochen
p.p.s: falls interessiert: hier der vorher/nachher vergleich ...




(größeres bild in meinem album )


----------



## Frantisek (20. November 2011)

Ah, hier gehts auch wieder weiter. 

Bei mir kamen übrigens noch zwei weitere OPs hinzu, und nen künstlicher Radiuskopf. Wollte aber erst was schreiben, wenns ganz abgeschlossen ist. Mittlerweile habe ich schon gut ein halbes Jahr Ellenbogenerfahrung.

So ähnlich wie bei yogi_hl sah es nach meiner ersten OP auch aus. Was mit an den Bildern aber gleich aufgefallen ist:

- Fehlt da oben noch ein Stück des Radiuskopfes?
- Die Spitze Coronideus sieht mir auch nicht mehr ganz heil aus.
-Darüber scheint mit auch noch ein herzförmiges Knochenteil in den Weichteilen zu liegen.
- Hattest Du einen Operateur, der damit Erfahrung hat?
- Hast Du den Arm aus der Schiene schonmal bewegt?

Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!


----------



## yogi_hl (20. November 2011)

Hi Frantisek, ich hatte den Eindruck (der natürlich täuschen könnte, was ich aber nicht hoffe), dass der operierende Oberarzt schon sehr kompetent und erfahren war.

Ja, da ist noch ein Splitter in den Weichteilen.  Da die OP wohl etwas länger dauerte hat man ihn beim Zusammenflicken nicht sofort gefunden und beseitigt. Da war man wohl mit Dringenderem, wie Bänder flicken, Löcher bohren, schrauben, etc. beschäftigt .  Den Splitter würde man - falls er Schmerzen verursachen sollte - dann bei der späteren Metallentfernung mit beseitigen.

Bei der letzten Kontrolle stand auch alles gerade. Den Verbandswechsel hab ich dann auch mal für einen kleinen  Bewegungstest benutzt.Der Arm ist in der Schiene in einem Winkel von ca. 110° fixiert. Ich  konnte ohne Schmerzen bis auf ca. 80° beugen. ich denke, das ist soweit okay. Ein kleines bisschen Drehung des Handgelenks für die Röntgenkontrolle war sogar auch drin. 

Soweit fühlt sich's erstmal (16 Tage nach OP) ganz gut an.

So in einer Woche soll die erste KG (aus der Schiene heraus) starten.

Also bin ich optimistisch. Meine Schulter tat's nach 9Monaten auch wieder  ohne Probleme (Eckgelenks-Sprengung, welche vor knapp 2 Jahren in der BGU-Duisburg operiert wurde. Dank an die Jungs in Duisburg, falls einer das lesen sollte! Gute Arbeit dort )

Ach so ... DANKE für die Genesungswünsche ! Gleiches zurück


----------



## SarahB. (20. November 2011)

Halllo,yogi_hl hatte ja nach Langzeiterfahrungen gefragt

Nun ich kann/muss leider sagen, das mir die Sache immer noch nachhängt.  Bei starken Belastungen wie langes Fahrradfahren oder langes Bügeln habe ich Schmerzen. Es fühlt sich dann meistens an, als wenn man mir den Arm in eine Schraubzwinge einklemmen würde. Mehrere voneinander unabhängige Orthopäden haben mir eine Gelenksarthrose bescheinigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frantisek (20. November 2011)

Das mit den kompetent wirkenden Ärzten kenne ich. Der Schein trügt, solange bis man einmal einen gescheiten Vergleich hatte ;-)

Meinst Du mit 110Grad den offenen Winkel zwischen Ober- und Unterarm? Denn das untere Röntgenbild sieht mir nach 60-70Grad aus (vom gestreckten Arm mit 0Grad ausgegangen). 

Ich will keine Panik verbreiten, aber nach der letzten OP vom "Profi" konnte ich zwei Tage nach der OP den Arm schon über gut 100Grad bewegen und die Unterarmrotation bis zur Hälfte (je ca. 45 Grad). Und dann noch drei Wochen ohne KG... Stand im OP Bericht Verletzungstyp "Mason III" oder "Mason IV"?

Im Zweifel würd ich nochmal nen anderen Arzt drüberschauen lassen (Hätt ich besser gemacht).


----------



## yogi_hl (21. November 2011)

@SarahB: ... unschön so was zu hören. ich drück dir die Daumen dass es sich doch bessert.

@Frantisek: Ja, ich meinte 80°bis 110° zwischen Ober- und Unterarm . 
Bzgl. der Kompetenz: Naja, was soll man sagen (ausser wie der Dr. persönlich auf mich gewirkt hat)? Ich hab da nur der Vergleich mit den Ärzten, welche meine Schulter erfolgreich geflickt haben. Allerdings kann man die beiden Sachen wohl nur bedingt miteinander vergleichen.
Was - für mich - Vertrauen gebildet hat, war z.B. das er nach der OP angewiesen hatte, dass nur er selber den Verbandswechsel machen dürfe (und kein anderer) und wie er dann bei der Visite die Verletzung mit ihren Folgen, sowie die weitere Behandlung erklärte.

Bin jetzt ja eh seit 13Tagen aus der Klinik raus und nun beim lokal niedergelassenen Unfallarzt/Chirurgen. Der meinte halt, dass es wesentliich davon abhinge wie gut der Kochen wieder zusammen wächst. Das (die Kallus-Bildung) sieht man ja erst in ein/zwei Wochen. Der noch vorhandene Splitter sei jedenfalls "Peanuts" und könne bei Bedarf quasi jederzeit entfernt werden. Der Radiuskopf stehe jedenfalls gut zum Gegenpart. Das Weitere wird dann die KG zeigen.

Naja, mit deiner Beweglichkeit schon kurz nach der zweiten OP: Da dürften die Bänder ja auch schon wieder gut angewachsen(okay verkorpelt) und damit fest gewesen sein. Die haben sie dabei ja wohl nicht nochmal "angefasst". Bei mir sind die Bänder ja erst frühestens in einer Woche stabil genug (eher - mit Sicherheitsreserve - noch ne Woche mehr). Solange darf der Unterarm sich gar nicht drehen!


----------



## Frantisek (21. November 2011)

Denn Glückauf! ;-) Wenn das Gelenk grade steht, ist schonmal viel wert.

Richtig - meine Bänder waren nicht mehr direkt die nach dem Unfall, mussten in der letzten OP aber nochmal refixiert werden.


----------



## yogi_hl (22. November 2011)

Frantisek schrieb:


> Richtig - meine Bänder waren nicht mehr direkt die nach dem Unfall, mussten in der letzten OP aber nochmal refixiert werden.



War das der einzige Grund warum sie dich nochmal unters Messer gelegt haben, oder stand's bei dir schief, oder was sonst?

Auf alle Fälle auch für dich die besten Wünsche !

P.S.: Die KG werd' ich auf alle Fälle da machen, wo ich auch wegen meiner Schulter war (Thera Train in Velbert).
Die waren echt gut !


----------



## Frantisek (22. November 2011)

yogi_hl schrieb:


> War das der einzige Grund warum sie dich nochmal unters Messer gelegt haben, oder stand's bei dir schief, oder was sonst?



Ja, der Gelenkspalt war lt. Untersuchungsbericht "nicht mehr darstellbar". Einmal habe ich ein komplett neues Innenband gebraucht, da es durch die fehlende Abstützfunktion des Radiuskopfes kompett überdehnt war. Das Ringband musste dann für die Protheseneinbringung kurzzeitig komplett abgelöst werden. Habe Farbfotos - sah nicht schön aus ;-)


----------



## yogi_hl (29. November 2011)

update:  .. war  heute das erste Mal zur KG.
Der Physiotherapeut meinte beim Anblick des Röntgenbildes "ganze Arbeit" 

Jedenfalls war er auch der Meinung das der Arm beim passiven Bewegen (zur Zeit nur Beugen/Strecken) doch schon ganz gut laufe. Alles wäre soweit ohne spürbares Haken oder Ruckeln im Gelenk. Es fühle sich gut an.
Der Winkel ist zwar noch etwas eingeschränkt, aber das solle sich relativ schnell bessern.

bin auf die nächsten Termine gespannt.


----------



## yogi_hl (10. Dezember 2011)

So, das nächste Update:

Bei der KG  (noch nur passive Bewegung) fehlt zur Zeit etwa 40° zu Streckung. Das fühlt sich aktuell an, als ob man da in einen Begrenzer läuft.
Beugung geht aktuell nur bis 90° zwischen Ober- und Unterarm (war unmittelbar nach der OP schon mal besser - da ging's bis auf ca. 80°).

Handgelenk-Drehung (ohne Schmerz) geht mit etwa 90°+.
Bei der Pronation fehlen noch geschätzte ca. 15-20°. Bei der Supination etwa 65-70°. Die Schiene soll ich in der nächsten Woche loswerden.

Da der aktuell behandelnde lokale Unfallchiurg irgendwie des-interessiert wirkt, werde ich wohl unverzüglich mal einen Orthopäden aufsuchen.
Beim Verbandswechsel mopperte er einzig über den vom Physio nur provisorisch (weil ich direkt vom Physio zum Arzt bin und das volle Einpacken irgendwie sinnlos gewesen wäre) angelegten Verband aber scherte sich aber einen Sch... um den Status des Gelenks. Kein Check kein Gar nichts.  Keine Antwort auf die Frage nach dem weiteren Heilungsplan, ausser dass die Schiene halt nächste Woche ab ginge und dann gut(?) wäre ... 

Naja ...


----------



## Frantisek (10. Dezember 2011)

Au, klingt nicht gut.

Einen anderen Arzt würde ich auf jeden Fall zu Rate ziehen. Möglicherweise hat er sich nicht um das Gelenk gekümmert, da er nicht wusste was er da überhaupt untersuchen soll. Mein aktueller Arzt hat bisher immer ca. 5-10 Stellungen ausprobiert und dabei zum Teil gleichzeitig am Gelenk getastet. Dabei hat er auch noch seiner Assistentin mehrmals eine kurze Diagnise diktiert.

Wünsch Dir weiterhin alles Gute und nen guten Arzt!

Was mich betrifft war ich heute 11 Wochen postop das erste mal wieder für ca. 2 km auf dem Rad. Mit 10-15 Grad Steckdefizit kann man problemlos fahren. Wäre auch noch länger gegangen, aber als potentieller Alles-Übertreiber hab ichs dann erstmal wieder in die Garage gestellt ;-)


----------



## yogi_hl (10. Dezember 2011)

Hi Frantisek, freut mich für dich zu hören ...

Naja, bei mir werd' ich wohl Montag zu 'nem Orthopäden.
Aktuell sehe ich noch keinen Grund zur Sorge (da's - bis auf die reduzierten Winkel - eigentlich ganz okay läuft). Der Physio meinte das Gleiche. Ich hoffe der Optimismus ist berechtigt .

P.S.: Heute fragte ein Kumpel an, ob ich Lust auf 'ne Runde hätte ... "Lust" hatte ich schon, musste ihm aber leider absagen. Warum nur ? 

*12.12. Update:* Der Orthopäde hat erst später 'nen Termin (nächste Woche) frei - dauert also noch die zweite Meinung zu bekommen :|
Immerhin haben sich seit Samstag die Winkel in alle Richtungen etwas erweitert- dass finde ich doch schon mal gut 

*14.12. Update:* Die Winkel der Beweglichkeit haben sich nochmal gebessert (so kann ich mich mittlerweile wieder an die eigene Nase fassen) 
In der Streckbewegung ist der Winkel zwar nicht so stark verbessert wie bei der Beugung. Aber ich nehm' das erst mal als gutes Zeichen (3x auf Holz - also meinen Schädel, das geht ja wieder - geklopft


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. Dezember 2011)

Ja warum?? 
Bei mir ist der Armbruch nun inzwischen 4 Monate her. Humeruskopffraktur mit 6er Puzzle oder so. Hab gleich mal die Schweizer Krankhäuser gecheckt und trage seitdem etwas mehr Titan in mir rum.
Spannend bei mir, daß abwechselnd Ärzte einen Knochenspalt entdeckt haben, dann wieder nicht und inzwischen wieder. Heißt also mal nur passive Physio, mal aktiv (dann schon wieder biken gewesen) und nun wieder rein passive Physio. Ende Dezember gehts nun in die Röhre, bin gespannt was bei rauskommt. Im schlechtesten Fall kommt ne Spaneinlage im Januar und ein  halbes Jahr Auszeit on top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi_hl (16. Dezember 2011)

So, bin heute nochmal zum lokalen Unfallchirurgen (dem unfreundlichen) weil der Orthopäde erst nächste Woche einen Termin frei hat. 

Damit bin ich wenigstens schon mal  die Schiene losgeworden.
Übrigens hatte sich der "freundliche" Arzt bei der Frage nach der Überweisung zum Orthopäden völlig erregt, _"was das denn solle"_ .

Mit _"Dann könne ich die weitere Behandlung ja auch dort durchführen lassen"_ hat er mich quasi raus geschmissen. Also muss ich mir das neue Rezept für die Physiotherapie welches gerade abgelaufen ist dann beim Orthopäden holen. 

Naja, ...

----------
*Fortschritte:* 
Die Fähigkeit Beugung hat sich nochmal erweitert. Ich komme jetzt mit dem Daumen knapp bis zum Kehlkopf  - das finde ich erst mal gut . 
Bei der Streckung ist der Fortschritt allerdings eher klein/mühsam.
Dafür klappt die Pronation schon zu geschätzten 80-90%.
Bei der Supination ist's eher wie mit der Streckung. 
Es geht etwas mehr, aber auch nur wenig/mühsame Steigerung.

Okay, ... Vermutlich darf ich da auch erst mal keine Wunder erwarten. Die OP ist heute Abend ja erst 6 Wochen her.


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Dezember 2011)

Na das Quartal ist fast rum und den nächsten Besuch Anfang Januar hättest Du ihm noch gönnen können, damit er nicht verhungert 

Mein fehldiagnosierender Orthopäde lässt sich jetzt fast schon verleugnen. Während ich das letzte Mal mit der "Ohneknochenspalt-Diagnose" nur bei ihm dran kam, bin ich jetzt wieder bei seinem Kollegen. Weiss wahrscheinlich nicht, wie er zu der Diagnose kam. Mittlerweile hat auch der Oberarzt im Rehazentrum bestätigt, daß lt. Röntgenbild eindeutig ein Spalt sei.
Inwieweit sich dieser selbst schließt, bringt hoffentlich die CT Ende Dezember ans Licht.


----------



## Frantisek (20. Dezember 2011)

Viel Erfolg weiterhin yogi!

Bei der Supination könne die Platte eventuell ein Hindernis darstellen. Wenn die Extension nun aber schon 6 Wochen nicht mehr ging, könnte die Gelenkkapsel allerdings schon deutlich zusammengeschrumpft sein. Eventuell muss da nochmal ein Arthrolyse durchgefürt werden. Also ich für meinen Teil würde bei den Ärzten langsam etwas Druck machen.

Bei mir (13 Wochen postop) geht das Schwimmen nun deutlich besser. Im Ausdauerbereich kann ich ca. 70% der Kraft auf den Arm geben, die ich sonst aufwende. Nur von Delfin hab ich bis jetzt die Finger gelassen. 100m unter 60 Sekunden gehen natürlich (auch wegen der Kondition) nicht so ganz.  Und auf dem Fahrrad war ich wetterbedingt auch nicht mehr. Alltagstauglich ist der Arm zu 90% würd ich mal sagen.


----------



## yogi_hl (20. Dezember 2011)

@Frantisek: Danke  

Das die Platte möglicherweise die Supination stört vermute ich auch fast ...

War heute morgen beim Orthopäden. Der hatte auch die Gelenkkapsel als potentielle Ursache für die Streck-Probleme erwähnt. Er hat sich das Gelenk  - wie ich finde - sorgfältig angeschaut, und dann auch geröntgt. Alles gerade. Seiner Meinung nach scheine der Knochen vernünftig zusammen zu wachsen. Das hör ich doch schon mal gerne .

Dann hat er mir die KG aufgeschrieben, so dass ich diese Woche noch zweimal gehen kann . Den nächsten Termin bei ihm hab ich dann 2./3. Wo im Januar. Bis dahin sind dann auch wieder alle 6 Termine KG durch. Dann würde man schon genauer sagen können was Sache sei. 

Die Beugung ist mittlerweile nochmal um einige Grad verbessert. Die Streckung (wie vorher) weniger stark aber doch zumindest ein bisschen verbessert.

*Update 23.12.:*
Der Physio meinte heute nachdem er die Platte nochmal abgetastet hat (was jetzt wegen der nochmal zurück gegangenen Schwellung besser ging), dass die Platte sogar möglicherweise auch die Streckung beschränken könne. Die sitzt ja wegen der Bruchstelle ziemlich nahe am Radiuskopf, da würde er das durchaus für möglich halten. 
Es hat sich zumindest die Supination spürbar gebessert. Die anderen Fortschritte sind eher kleiner. Dafür läuft es alles etwas "geschmeidiger" ...

*P.S.: Frohe Weihanchten an alle !!!*


----------



## yogi_hl (27. Dezember 2011)

So, da bin ich mal wieder ...

Über die Weihnachtstage hat sich von ein auf's andere Mal die Streckung verbessert . 
Es fehlen zwar immer noch so um die 25° zur völligen Streckung (morgens fehlen etwas mehr - und mit "federnder" Reserve sind's nur noch etwa 20°), aber ich besser mich offensichtlich 
Bei den anderen Winkeln (Beugung, Pronation und Supination) ist der Fortschritt zur Zeit wohl nur graduell - weshalb ich das dann nicht so genau wahrnehme ... schätze ich.

Diese Woche ist keine Physiotherapie (die Praxis hat zu ) muss also _"im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten"_ selber Hand anlegen.


----------



## Frantisek (27. Dezember 2011)

Klingt doch schonmal ganz gut. Die Streckung ist oft nicht mehr ganz herstellbar, haben ja schon einige hier geschrieben. Ich selbst habe es letzt mal auf vielleicht 7 Grad gebracht. Bei 5 wird wohl das Ende der Fahenstange erreicht sein.

Dafür ist die Flexion fast wieder die Alte ca. 145 Grad. Mit dem gesunden Arm komme ich mit dem zweiten Daumengelenk auf die Schulter. Beim geschrotteten Arm nur mit dem Ersten. S/P sind mittlerweile bei ca. 85/75 bei gesunden 95/85. Das sollte reichen.

Weiterhin Glückauf!


----------



## yogi_hl (19. Januar 2012)

*mal wieder Zeit für ein Update:* 
Status ist, das aktuell bei der Streckung ca. 15° fehlen. Bei der Beugung komm ich mit dem Zeigefinger so ca. 3cm unterhalb des Kehlkopfes. Die Schulter auf der gleichen Seite ist noch ausser Reichweite. Aber unter dem Arm waschen und Zähneputzen geht seit 3 Wochen wieder. Das A...-Abputzen tut noch ein wenig weh ... wegen der Beweglichkeit des Armes natürlich  (das geht mit dem unbeschädigten Arm völlig normal, klaro ) 
Die Prontation ist fast okay (~10° fehlen). 
Was hauptsächlich noch nicht "richtig da" ist, ist die Supination (da fehlen z.Zt. ca. 60°, wenn ich mit der anderen Hand nachhelfe gehen auch 45° weitgehend schmerzfrei) aber da arbeite ich noch dran.
----
Ich war dann heute nochmal beim Arzt (das Rezept für die Physio-Termine war abgelaufen und ich sollte sowieso nochmal vorbei kommen). 
Naja, hab ein neues Rezept bekommen und in 6 Wochen soll dann mit Röntgen kontrolliert werden wie gut der Knochen zusammen gewachsen ist - damit das Metall wieder raus kann.

Da ich persönlich die Frist (erst in 6Wo) erstmal ziemlich lang fand - und ich heute sowieso in der Nähe von Essen Werden war - bin ich dann auch nochmal an der Klinik wo ich operiert wurde vorbei. In der Notaufnahme lief mir dann auch der Oberarzt der die OP gemacht hatte über den Weg, den ich dann gleich mal diesbezüglich befragte.

Er meinte (nach Blick auf die Röntgenaufnahmen und ein paar Beweglichkeitstest und dem Kommentar "Ach ja, sie waren ja dieser Radfahrer" ) dass die Beweglichkeit deutlich besser wäre als er sie eigentlich nach diesem kurzen Zeitraum - naja 10 1/2 Wochen - für diese Art der Verletzung normalerweise erwarten würde.

Auf die Metallentfernung angesprochen meinte er, dass "normalerweise" damit mindestens 1/2 Jahr oder mehr gewartet würde.
Naja, dann werde ich mich wohl noch ein paar Wochen gedulden müssen  bevor's passiert


----------



## yogi_hl (29. Januar 2012)

Heute morgen beimSonntags-Frühstück - beim nehmen von Butter mit dem Messer - machte ich ein Drehbewegung mit dem Handgelenk nach aussen um das Messer von der pappenden Butter zu lösen. Dabei "zwickte" es einmal kurz . Danach stellte ich fest, dass in der Streckung des Arms wieder einiges gewonnen war. Jetzt fehlen nur noch so 5-10° zur vollständigen Streckung . Unmittelbar vorher fehlte deutlich mehr ...

Die Supination hatte sich auch etwas gebessert. Aktiv (mit eigener Muskelkraft des rechten Arms) fehlen jetzt noch ca. 40° - verglichen mit dem andern Arm. Wenn ich mit dem linken Arm nachhelfe - als Übung beide Handflächen aufeinander, und dann wechselweise in die eine und dann die andere richtung drehen - gehen auch noch so 10-15° mehr. 
Ich glaub das ist als Fortschritt schon ganz okay


----------



## Frantisek (31. Januar 2012)

Na, klingt doch vielversprechend. Manchmal brauchts eben einen kleinen Ruck bis der "Rost" im Gelenk sich löst 

Ich mache nun schon mit meinen 10 Grad Streckdefizit ne ganze weile rum, aber letzt hat mit mein Therapeut am Ellenbogen testweise irgendwas abgetaped. Fühlt sich etwas "sicherer" an obwohl das ja eigentlich nichts wirklich "hält". Dafür ging nach kurzer Zeit die Streckung fast vollständig - unter nem Langarm T-Shirt sieht der Arm eigentlich grade aus.

Ansonsten war der Arm mal beim Hochdrücken aus der Sitzposition kurzzeitig mit 1/2 Körpergewicht belastet - ohne Probleme. Nur dynamische Bewegung unter Last und ganz schnelle Bewegungen hakeln noch etwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi_hl (20. Februar 2012)

mal wieder Zeit für ein Update ...
Die Pronation ist mittlerweile nahezu wieder wie bei der anderen Hand möglich. Bei der Supination fehlen - wenn's um die aktive (Eigen)Bewegung geht - immer noch die gleichen ca.40-45° (wie vorher ). Mit Nachhilfe der anderen Hand (Handflächen aufeinander, und dann in beide Richtungen wenden) geht's bis auf etwa 10-15° - dann geht's nicht mehr weiter. 
Bei der Beugung fehlt auch noch "etwas" - schwer zu beziffern wieviel ...
In der Streckung fehlen nach wie vor - je nach Tagesform - so etwa 5-10°.

Die Defizite bei Supination und Streckung schiebe ich auf die nach wie vor vorhandene Metallplatte. Die Hoffnung ist, dass es nach Entfernung besser wird. Mal sehen ...

Den nächsten Arzt-Termin mit Röntgen-Kontrolle des Knochen hab ich in gut zwei Wochen. Vieleicht krieg ich ja dann das okay zur Metallentfernung.

Das Hauptproblem ist aktuell die Unterarm-Muskulatur welche immer ein bisschen zickt (mal mehr, mal weniger - bis gar nicht). Man merkt, dass die Muskeln noch nicht so geschmeidig aneinander vorbei gleiten. Auch "rumpelt" es ab und zu im Innern bei der Drehung des Unterarms (ich denke das ist die Kontakt-/Gelenk-Fläche zwischen Elle und Speiche).

Alles in Allem, könnte es zwar besser sein (naja, das kann's ja eigentlich immer ), aber es ist wohl, gemessen daran was kaputt war, schon relativ okay.

Bin heute 2Std15 auf dem Rennrad gefahren, und das ging halbwegs. Nur so Bodenwellen, wenn man in die Kompression kommt, sind nicht so toll.
Und Wiegetritt geht (erwartungsgemäss ?) gar nicht. Naja ...


----------



## michaela123 (20. Februar 2012)

Ich habe vor 2 Jahren einen Arbeitsunfall gehabt bei dem ich mir  Ebenfalls den Ellenbogen ähnlich gebrochen habe wie Du auch das  Radiusköpfchen wurde dabei zertrümmert wie auch ein offener Bruch an  dieser Stelle,zudem noch Karnbeinbruch im Handgelenk alles rechte Seite.  Fixierung ebenfalls mit einem Außenfixatoer. Anfangs auch nur leichte,  nach Entfernung der der Fleischspieße mit voller Belastung Reha, bis  Schmerzgrenze.


----------



## böser_wolf (21. Februar 2012)

üben üben   sport und quälen 
und positiv denken

das is das einzige was hilft 

ich hab einen teil gelähmten linken arm 
nach einem motorradunfall 
und nach der nerven op  
bin ich 3-4mal die woche in der muckibude 
und geh biken  + ergo

und es tut sich was trotz nervenwurzelausriss 
gruß der wolf


----------



## Frantisek (27. Februar 2012)

Weshalb ging denn der Wiegetritt nicht - Schmerzen? Habs gestern mal versucht - keine Probleme, war aber nur knapp ne 3/4 Std. unterwegs. Das mit dem Knacken bei der Rotation kann ggf daher kommen, das Radiuskopf nach der Osteosynthese nicht mehr ganz "vollständig" ist, weil kleinere Splitter fehlen.

Noch ganz gute Utensilien zum Selbsttraining sind, Gyroball, Federgriffhantel und Flexi-Bar. Trainiert die Armmuskulatur aber behalstet das Gelenk nicht so stark (wie z.B. eine 15kg Hantel )


----------



## yogi_hl (27. Februar 2012)

Hi Frantisek, danke für deine Tipps 

Wegen der Sache mit dem Wiegetritt: Naja aktuell mag der Arm die Wechselbelastung welche dadurch hervor gerufen wird noch nicht. Es schmerzt dann am unteren/äusseren Ende des Radiuskopfes und dazu auch etwas an der Stelle wo sich Elle und Speiche beim Drehen des Unterarms in einer Art "Gelenk" berühren.
Die gleiche Reaktion merke ich auch wenn ich  mit dem MTB und Federgabel einen Bordstein runter fahre und dann die Gabel wieder ausfedert. Mit 'ner Starrgabel - z.B. Rennrad - wo nur ein kurzer "trockener" Stoss kommt geht das deutlich besser.

Ich denke, das wird sich mit Muskel-Aufbau verbessern lassen ...


----------



## yogi_hl (4. März 2012)

Yep, mit fortschreitendem Muskelaufbau wird das Verhalten des Armes _"unter Last"_ besser. Heute morgen bei einer Trainingsrunde ging's mit dem Wiegetritt schon ein bisschen. 
Einzig die Sache mit der Supination klappt immer noch nicht wesentliche besser  ... mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frantisek (12. März 2012)

Wie schauts aus bei den Verletzen?  Die Straße kann ich mittlerweile wieder befahren - auch mehrstündig (bis auf fehlende Kondition). Bin aber immer noch etwas vorsichtig und fahr erstmal keine Buckelpisten


----------



## yogi_hl (14. März 2012)

War heute nochmal in der Klinik. 
Die Röntgentaufnahme offenbarte nun, dass die Platte gebrochen zu sein scheint !!! Wann und wie das passiert sein könnte ist natürlich unklar. Jedoch vermute ich da fast einen Materialfehler der Platte als Ursache. Kann das sein?

An der Stelle wird das Stück Metall ja kaum so auf Biegung besansprucht, dass davon die Platte zerbricht. Das kann ich wohl kaum selber verursacht haben kann - oder? 
Auf den Arm gefallen bin ich auch nicht, noch hab ich sonst irgend eine abnormale Belastung auf die Platte ausgeübt. Hmmpf ...        

Jedenfalls meinte der Arzt, dass man die Platte auf jeden Fall jetzt zügig entfernen solle. Dann könne man weiter sehen wie gut der Knochen dann besser weiter zusammen wachsen würde.

Fakt ist, dass eigentlich - bis auf die Supination (wo noch 30-40° fehlen) - alles soweit schon ganz gut funktioniert.

Aktuell bin ich jetzt ein wenig irritiert und verunsichert was das Ganze zu bedeuten hat ...


----------



## Frantisek (16. März 2012)

Oh, gar nicht gut. Hab schonmal gehört, dass Platten auch brechen können. Die verursanchende Krafteinwirkung ist sicher schwer zu bestimmen. Inbesondere beim Abstützen können aber z.T. hohe Scherkräfe am Radius entstehen.

Hat sich der Bruch denn dabei verschoben? Ansonsten alle Gute weiterhin!!


----------



## yogi_hl (16. März 2012)

Hmmmh, ich weiss noch nicht genau ...
Hab mir heute noch die Röntgenaufnahme von Anfang Januar besorgt, und auch da scheint die Platte schon gebrochen zu sein - fragt sich nur warum der Arzt (der Orthopäde) das damals nicht bemerkt hat  - jedenfalls hat er nichts dergeichen gesagt . Stümper ??? 

Wenn ich mir das Röntgenbild von unmittelbar nach der OP anschaue, dann hat die Platte an der Stelle wo sie gebrochen ist schon damals einen Knick (siehe Markierung in rot)

Vergleich der Röntgenbilder

Nachträgliche Änderung: Die beiden Bilder von Januar und März sind aus leicht unterschiedlichem Winkel gemacht (denke ich) Deswegen der größere Versatz auf dem März-Bild ? /Nachträgliche Änderung: 

Fakt ist jedenfalls das sich der Arm beim Betasten von aussen eigentlich garnicht(kaum?) verändert hat. Vom Gefühl her hat sich die Stabilität seit dem jedenfalls eigentlich verbessert (von der verbesserten Beweglichkeit gar nicht zu reden).

Ich weiss echt nicht was ich davon halten soll ... 

Vielleicht ein Lichtblick (?). Am Montag werde ich mich mit dem ehemaligen/pensionierten Chirurgen der früher die Praxis am Ort hatte treffen und ihm die Aufnahmen zeigen - und dann eine (objektive) Meinung bekommen. Von dem Mann hab ich eine sehr hohe Meinung.  Das Jahr wo er in Rente ging (vor knapp 9 Jahren) hatte er mich mit meinem Rippenbruch behandelt. Und vor knapp 17-18 Jahren hatte er mir von einer Operation einer Impressionsfraktur am (anderen) Radiusköpfchen abgeraten. _"Das kann man bei Bedarf auch noch in 15-20 Jahren operieren wenn's sein muss"_. Musste es bis jetzt offensichtlich noch nicht ... 
Auch während meiner Schulzeit hatte ich das ein oder andere Mal mit ihm zu tun 

Ich würde ihn zu den sehr wenigen Ärtzen zählen, denen ich vertraue.


----------



## Frantisek (17. März 2012)

Sieht aus als wäre die Platte direkt am Loch für die vierte Schraube von rechts ausgebrochen. Das mit dem Knick im November muss kein Fehler sein. Das kann daher kommen, dass man die Platte etwas an die Form des Knochens anpassen musste.

Aber die beiden letzten Röntgenaufnahmen sind qualitativ mal grottenschlecht. Also ich erkenne da fast überhaupt nix. Haben die nich auch noch eine von oben gemacht?


----------



## yogi_hl (17. März 2012)

Ja, die Aufnahmen sind wirklich nicht unbedingt "qualitativ hochwertig" zu nennen. Okay, das abfotografieren macht's natürlich auch nicht besser.
Von oben kann man auch nur einen Versatz/überlappung sehen. Der Bruch der Platte ist von der Seite deutlicher zu sehen

Was mich aber vor allem nervt ist, dass der Arzt hier vor Ort (der die Aufnahmen von Januar und März gemacht hat) den Bruch der Platte entweder nicht gesehen, oder zumindest darauf nicht reagiert hat 

Die Frage ist ja nun wie's weiter geht: Die Platte(nreste) direkt raus machen, oder erst mal den Knochen wachsen lassen ? Was mir auch unklar ist, ob der so noch überhaupt erfolgreich zusammen wächst (?). Ich nehme mal an (hoffe) das er das tut. Und: Wenn's noch wächst/wachsen kann, dann wäre ein "rum fummeln" zur Plattenentfernung doch nur kontraproduktiv - oder?

Ich mein: Die Beweglichkeit ist - bis auf die Supination - ja eigentlich völlig okay. Direkt weh tun tut's ja auch nicht ...


----------



## yogi_hl (19. März 2012)

So, ich war heute bei dem pensionierten Chirurgen ... 

Er hat sich echt Zeit genommen (gut die hat er ja auch als Rentner ) und mir die diversen Röntgenaufnahmen (und CTs) erklärt. Er fand's auch völlig unverständlich, dass der Orthopäde den Bruch der Platte auf den Aufnahmen von Januar und März nicht gesehen haben soll.

Wie dem auch sei: Seine Auffassung war, das der Knochen erst mal zusammen wachsen solle bevor man die Stücke der Platte rausholt.
Bezüglich der Knochenbildung machte er mir Hoffnung, da er meinte ein paar Anzeichen von Kallusbildung zu erkennen.

Übrigens zeigte er mir auf der CT Aufnahme, dass der Radiuskopf bei dem Unfall nicht nur abgebrochen, sondern auch in mindestens 2 Stücke gebrochen ist. Das ist für ihn auch die Erklärung für die aktuell nicht so toll funktionierende Supination.

Jedenfalls bin ich erst mal wieder etwas besser gestimmt


----------



## Barb.XM (21. März 2012)

Servus,

cool diesen Thread gefunden zu haben. 

Ich hatte vor 3 Wochen eine Ellenbogen-Luxation mit Zerreißung des ulnaren Kapsel- und Bandapparates wie ventraler Kapsel.

Das Bewegungausmaß liegt bei 20° Streckung und 110° Beugung 3 Wochen Post operativ. Nächste Woche werden die Schrauben rausgedreht, Gott sei Dank denn seit letzter Woche kann ich den Fixateur nicht mehr ertragen. 

Wie schnell hat sich das Bewegungsausmaß nach Entfernung des Fixateurs verbessert? Werde ich die volle Beweglichkeit wieder erlangen?

Röntgen:




Fixatuer:


----------



## yogi_hl (23. März 2012)

Hi Barb,

wenn's bei dir _"nur"_ eine Luxation war, dann würde ich denken, dass du da ganz Gute Chancen hast zumindest nahe ans "Original" ran zu kommen - bei entsprechender physiotherapeutischer Betreuung.

Bei mir war ja auch dazu noch der Radiuskopf abgebrochen (und dann auch noch in zwei Stücke). Die Streckung klappt bei mir zu 90+%, die Pronation zu 100%, die Beugung auch so gegen 90+%. Bei der Supination sind's eher nur 60+%, aber dass liegt wohl an der eingebauten (mittlerweile kaputten) Platte, welche die Drehung nach aussen einschränkt. Wie der Physio es ausdrückt: _"Die dotzt da halt an ..."_

Ich war heute nochmal in der Klinik. Diesmal war der andere Oberarzt da. Er meinte, dass man die Platte doch schnellstens entfernen solle (eben weil sie an der Elle aneckt). Der Knochen sei fraglos schon etwas zusammen gewachsen. Sonst wäre der Radiuskopf wieder in Stücke gegangen. Potentiell würde man bei der Entfernung der Platte - je nachdem wie's dann wirklich aussähe - noch etwas Knochenschwamm aus dem Becken hinzufügen. Aber die Stabilität sei durch/bei der Entnahme nicht gefährdet. Er empfehle auch die Entfernung innerhalb der nächsten 1-2 Wochen.

Hmmh, da muss ich nochmal drüber nachdenken ...
... und eventuell nochmal den pensionierten Chirurgen konsultieren.


----------



## Barb.XM (23. März 2012)

Hey Yogi,

fand die Luxation jetzt auch nicht so dramatisch. Hatte gar keine Schmerzen.  Mich nervt der Fixateur und das geringe Bewegungsausmaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi_hl (4. April 2012)

So, ich hab die kaputte Platte doch jetzt entfernen lassen ...
Ich hab mich überzeugen lassen, dass die Bruchkante der Platte ja eine latente Gefahr für den dort vorbei laufenden Nerv ist. Und da die Platte ja sowieso nichts mehr hält ...

Die Kleinteile sind hier 

 zu sehen.

Aktuell tut eigentlich nur die Narbe weh (bzw. die Fäden irritieren wohl die Haut - schätze ich). Die Beweglichkeit is momentan durch den Verband eingeschränkt. Aber ich werd auch erstmal diesbezüglich nichts überstürzen. Zumal, weill der Knochen wohl immer noch nicht komplett zusammengewachsen ist.

Der operierende Artzt (der gleiche Oberarzt der auch die Platte seinerzeit eigebaut hat) meinte, dass die Zeit jetzt erweisen müsse wie gut es zusammen wächst. Naja ... mal sehen.


----------



## GM210 (4. April 2012)

Cool dieser Thread. Eine gute Sache um sich gegenseitig aufzubauen und sein "Leid" mal zu klagen 

Vor 2 Jahren bin ich beim DH gestürzt, seit dieser Zeit konnte ich nicht mehr Radfahren, bis letzte Woche . Ich fahre jetzt wieder Rad, zwar erstmal nur in der Stadt, aber es fühlt sich so gut an.

Bei der ersten OP haben die Ärzte wohl Mist gemacht und die Elle leicht verdreht zusammengeschraubt. Nach ca. 7 Monaten ist dann bei einer alltäglichen Bewegung die Platte aus dem Knochen gerissen. Weil ich keine Zeit für eine OP hatte und mein damaligher Arzt sagte ich hätte Zeit mit der OP habe ich noch 3 Monate gewartet. Fehler. 3 Monate schwabbelige Knochen im Arm und teilweise Schmezen.

Mein neuer Arzt sagte wir müssen sofort operieren und die Knochenenden müsse er anfrischen und einen Knochenspan aus dem Becken einsetzten. Diese OP ist jetzt 11 Monate her und ich bin echt happy. Schwimme wieder viel und darf auch Liegestütze machen und sowas. Ein tolles Gefühl wieder Sport treiben zu können ohne Angst zu haben der Arm verabschiedet sich wieder. Ein langer Weg, aber wenn man so gut es geht positiv bleibt ist die Chance meist recht Groß wieder fit zu werden!

03.06.2010:





JULI 2011:





AKTUELL:





Also, Kopf hoch an alle die eine harte Zeit durchmachen!


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. April 2012)

Auch von mir Euch allen gute Besserung.

Nach CT vor 2 Wochen kommt bei mir das Metall Mitte Mai raus. Der Spalt hat sich soweit geschlossen daß er nur noch eine Rinne bildet. Der Humeruskopf sieht dann zwar etwas merkwürdig deformiert aus, was aber die Funktion nicht beeinträchtigt. Gelenkspalt und Knorpel sowie Schultermanschette haben glücklicherweise nichts abbekommen beim Sturz.

Ansonsten ärgert mich nur noch die eingschränkte Gelenkmobilität, Flüssigkeitsreste vom Hämatom in der Kapsel sowie eine renitente Schleimbeutelentzündung.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. April 2012)

@ GM: Hey, der sieht ja wieder aus wie neu!


----------



## yogi_hl (10. April 2012)

Naja, bei mir hilft wohl erstmal nur Warten und Calcium+VitaminD und Beinwell - dazu noch eine Prise Hoffnung 

Die Post-OP Röntgenaufnahme (nach der Plattenentfernung)





(größeres Bild im meinem persönlichen Album -> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1098080)
zeigt ein paar Stellen die Anlass zur Hoffnung geben könnten (grün eingefärbt) aber auch ein paar Stellen die "weniger gut" aussehen (rot markiert). Naja, und in gelb die Löcher der entfernten Schrauben. Eine Schraube (welche die beiden Radiuskopsstücke zusammenhält und sonst nicht weiter stört) wurde belassen.
Vielleicht - wenn die Schraubenlöcher zu wachsen - gibt das dann auch den andernen Knochenteilen eine Anreiz zum Wachsen ...
Pronation geht 100%, Supination ziemlich wenig ohne Nachhilfe(die ich extra nicht anwende). Beugung und Streckung mach ich erstmal nur in einem kleinen Bereich. Jedenfalls werd ich vorerst alle "Extrem-Bewegungen" vermeiden.

Momentan frag ich mich, was ich mit dem unfähigen Orthopäden (dem Stümper, der 2x* (!)* den Plattenbruch nicht diagnostiziert hat) mache.
Kann/soll man den verklagen?


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. April 2012)

Verklagen kannst Du jeden, Du musst nur einen Schaden nachweisen können.
D.h. in Deinem Fall, ein anderer Orthopäde/Chirurg, idealerweise noch ein 2. unabhängiger Facharzt, muss klipp und klar feststellen, daß ein früheres Eingreifen in den Heilungsverlauf eine Besserung gebracht hätte.

Meiner Erfahrung nach hackt allerdings eine Krähe, äh Arzt, der/m Anderen kein Auge aus.


----------



## yogi_hl (10. April 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach hackt allerdings eine Krähe, äh Arzt, der/m Anderen kein Auge aus.


Ja, das fürchte ich auch.

Dann hatte ich noch versucht bei so einem Ärzte-Beurteilungs-Forum (www.jameda.com) meine Bewertung des Arztes los zu werden. Und die haben sich geweigert meine sachlich beschriebene Meinung (dass besagter Arzt halt zweimal den Plattenbruch nicht bemerkt - oder zumindest nicht darauf hingewiesen - hat) zu veröffentlichen.

*<Achtung: Sarkasmus>*
Tolles (Ärzte) Forum (nach Eigenlob _"Deutschlands größte Arztempfehlung"_) 
*</Achtung: Sarkasmus>*

Offensichtlich sind nur positive Bewertungen des Arztes zulässig - was dieses Forum natürlich immens nützlich macht


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. April 2012)

Ach da gibts noch mehr und naheliegender, bspw. Magura-Forum ist auch so offen 

Freu mich schon auf Mai, wenn bei mir der Krempel rauskommt


----------



## Frantisek (10. April 2012)

Interessant wäre mal ein OP-Bild vom Radiuskopf zu sehen, denn das a und o ist erstmal die Wiederherstellung Gelekfläche, ob es dahinter etwas würst ausschaut, ist dann möglicherweise erstmal zweitrangig.

Was mir ber auch noch aufgefallen ist, ist der Gelenkspalt von Humerus und Ulna. Der scheint mir auch etwas verschmälert (nicht ganz parallel). Ggf. zurückzuführen auf eine Innenbandinstabilität.

Verklagen bingt wohl kaum was. Ich habe sogar mal gehört, dass es für komplexe Ellenbogenverletzungen vielleicht in ganz DE 10-15 Ärzte gibt, die sich da richtig auskennen.

Weiterhin Glückauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. April 2012)

yogi_hl schrieb:


> Ja, das fürchte ich auch.
> 
> Dann hatte ich noch versucht bei so einem Ärzte-Beurteilungs-Forum (www.jameda.com) meine Bewertung des Arztes los zu werden. Und die haben sich geweigert meine sachlich beschriebene Meinung (dass besagter Arzt halt zweimal den Plattenbruch nicht bemerkt - oder zumindest nicht darauf hingewiesen - hat) zu veröffentlichen.
> 
> ...



Hast du dich mal an deine Krankenkasse gewandt? Die sind ja auch daran interessiert, dass die Heilung einigermaßen schnell verläuft bzw sie kein Krankengeld zahlen müssen.   Wie schon geschrieben, manche bemühen sich wirklich gut!


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. April 2012)

Mein (gesetzliche) Kasse hatte ich interviewt, da auch bei mir so einige Dinge im Argen waren. Das Feedback war, daß sie nicht die Möglichkeiten haben, Heilbehandlungen selbst oder durch einen Arzt verschreiben zu lassen. Vielleicht sieht das anders aus, wenn die eigentliche Behandlung abgeschlossen ist und es darum geht, "Restschäden" zu minimieren. Unfallversicherung ist, nach Abschluss der Behandlung, auch eine gute Anlaufstelle. Die müssen ja ggfs. eine Rente zahlen und wenn man jung genug ist, haben die vielleicht auch Interesse, einen komplett wiederherzustellen.

Vor 4 Jahren nach Verkehrsunfall mit Rücken-OP war es ein Arbeitsunfall und da war die Berufsgenossenschaft die treibende Kraft, daß ich alles bekomme was ich brauche.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. April 2012)

Ich meinte nicht, um evtl. Behandlungen dort anzufragen, sondern wg. Schmerzensgeld etc. nachfragen. Zumindest können die Krankenkassen schon mal eine Stellungnahme anfordern, wieso die kaputte Platte nicht erkannt wurde bzw. da nichts repariert wurde. Damit kann man dann zum Anwalt etc.


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. April 2012)

Das wäre eventl. eine Idee, vielleicht auch (bei vorhandener Rechtsschutzversicherung) direkt ein Beratungsgespräch bei einem Anwalt?


----------



## yogi_hl (12. April 2012)

Naja, die Krankenkasse will mir jetzt erst mal ein Formular zur Erfassung des Tatbestands zuschicken. Die Sachbearbeiterin am Telefon fand jedenfalls meine Darstellung "unglaublich". 

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich das Verhalten des Orthopäden auch "unglaublich".
Morgen werde ich wohl versuchen meine Krankenakte von der Praxis ausgehändigt zu bekommen ...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. April 2012)

Übrigens hat mir vorgestern eine Bekannte erzählt, dass der gebrochene Arm ihrer Tochter eineinhalb Jahre zum Heilen gebraucht hat! Also dass nach 6 Monaten nichts mehr passiert, ist wohl auch ein Ammenmärchen, manchmal geht´s halt langsamer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (17. April 2012)

So sieht es aus. Kommt j auch immer darauf an wie und was da gebrochen war.

Bei mir ist die 2. OP z.B. ja auch schon 1 Jahr her und es ist noch nicht völlig durchgebaut.

Immer schön positiv bleiben! Wird.


----------



## yogi_hl (17. April 2012)

So, gestern hab ich den Ausdruck meiner Krankenakte vom Orthopäden bekommen. Die Sprechstundenhilfe wollte mich zwar abwimmeln , aber wie ich ihr dann erklärte dass es schliesslich mein Recht sei ... hab ich sie doch bekommen.
Was das wieder sollte 

Jedenfalls steht da noch im März als Befund drin, dass eine "... korrekte Lage des Metalls" von ihm festgestellt wurde. Und das, obwohl ja schon die erste Röntgenaufnahme (die sogar von Ende Dezember - nicht von Januar - stammt) den offensichtlichen Bruch der Platte zeigt.

Ich denke damit hab ich Alles um ihm (dem Orthopäden) einen dicken Behandlungsfehler nachweisen zu können . Ich hab das jetzt erst mal alles der Krankenkasse und auch der Ärztekammer (da gibt's eine Schlichtungsstelle für Behandlungsfehler) gemeldet. Davon wird zwar mein Knochen nicht besser. Jedoch würde es meinem Gefühl gut tun, wenn der Stümper dafür Ärger bekommt. Zudem würde er dann anschliessend von mir auch noch einen Anwalt auf den Hals gehetzt bekommen (Schmerzensgeld, usw. ).

*Zum zustand meines Arms* - was ja eigentlich das Wesentliche ist:
Heute sind die Fäden gezogen worden. Die Narbe sieht eigentlich gut aus.
Die Beweglichkeit ist eingeschränkt ... vermutlich könnte mehr gehen, wenn ich Kraft aufwenden würde. Will ich aber zur Zeit ja nicht. Dafür scheint auch erst mal nichts zu knirschen oder knacken. 
In ca. zwei Wochen wird dannn nochmal geröntgt um zu sehen ob doch noch was wächst. Drückt die Daumen, dass _"zusammen wächst, was zusammen gehört"_ ... (so wie ich meine Daumen auch allen anderen drücke )


----------



## yogi_hl (16. Mai 2012)

So, wird mal wieder Zeit sich zu melden 
---
wie's ausschaut _"wächst nun doch endlich zusammen, was zusammen gehört"_ *klopf*, *klopf*, *klopf* (dreimal auf Holz - also meinen Schädel) ... puh !

Die Stabilität ist deutlich verbessert. Gleiches gilt für die Beweglichkeit. Was hauptsächlich immer noch fehlt ist die Supination. Aber auch da klang der Physio heute vorsichtig optimistisch.

Groß belasten (z.B. Rad fahren) tu ich zur Zeit eh immer noch nicht. Da warte ich lieber noch etwas, obwohl ich schon Entzugserscheinungen habe. Ich bin ja erst mal froh,  dass es sich in positive Richtung entwickelt. Die letzte Röntgenaufnahme zeigte auch noch ein paar kleine "Löcher" (oder besser gesagt: Stellen die noch nicht 100pro durchbaut waren). Das nächste mal soll erst wieder in 2 bis 3 Monaten geröntgt werden.

Drückt die Daumen! Ich hoffe auf ein positives Ende ... das wünsch ich allen Leidensgenossen auch !!!


----------



## yogi_hl (11. August 2013)

ach so, ... bin hier gerade mal hier wieder drüber gestolpert 

hab mittlerweile eindeutige Beweise http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1438281, dass alles schön zusammen gewachsen ist. allerdings hätte ich auf den Anlass zum Erhalt der Beweise liebend gerne verzichtet.
Mir hat ein PKW der vom Standstreifen losfuhr die Vorfahrt genommen, worauf ich dann ungebremst mit 'ner "Restgeschwindigkeit" von 36+km/h in das Auto eingeschlagen bin 

Konsequenz: Die Beweisfotos, dass auch nach dem Crash der Arm (auf den ich zudem auch drauf gefallen bin) völlig okay ist. Naja, und dann führte es natürlich noch zu einen Rippen-Serienbruch (6 Stück) plus Trümmerbruch im Schulterblatt. Das Lästigste ist dann aber die zugehöriger Lungen-Prellung. Von der werde ich noch länger haben ...

Aber, was sagte die operierende Ärtzin: Alles reparabel ...

P.S.: Okay die 100%ige streckung des Arms wird wohl nie mehr erreicht. Und die Supination ist auch nur noch zu 70% möglich (aber man soll ja nicht jammern)


----------



## GM210 (11. August 2013)

Respekt für so viel positives Denken!


Alles Gute und gute Besserung.


----------



## yogi_hl (12. August 2013)

Naja, die "verlorene" Streckung ist nicht so schlimm. Sieht halt von aussen vielleicht ein wenig merkwürdig aus, wenn der Arm immer so  5° angewinkelt ist.
Die nicht wieder gewonnene Supination ist da schon lästiger - z.B. beim entgegennehmen des Wechselgeldes über dem Tresen beim Bäcker 

Wenn ich jetzt Handwerker wäre, dann hätte ich vermutlich damit ein Problem, aber als Schreibtischtäter ... und beim Radfahren stört's eigentlich nicht so.

Von den aktuellen Beschädigungen ist die Beeinträchtigung der Lunge am lästigsten. Aber das - und der "Rest" - wird wieder ... sagt auch der Physio.
Der Trümmerbruch ist günstigerweise an einer Stelle des Schulterblatts die mit der Gelenkfunktion nichts zu tun hat. Ist also "nur" mit Schmerzen verbunden. Gleiches gilt für die Rippen.

Anbetracht des Unfall-Szenarions hätte es ganz leicht deutlich schlimmer kommen können (toi, toi, toi - 3x auf Holz (aka meinen Schädel) geklopft )

Ach so: Natürlich DANKE für die Genesungswünsche ! Ebensolche auch an alle anderen die aktuell Wehwehchen mit sich rum tragen ...


----------



## beetle (12. August 2013)

yogi_hl schrieb:


> Naja, die "verlorene" Streckung ist nicht so schlimm. Sieht halt von aussen vielleicht ein wenig merkwürdig aus, wenn der Arm immer so  5° angewinkelt ist.
> Die nicht wieder gewonnene Supination ist da schon lästiger - z.B. beim entgegennehmen des Wechselgeldes über dem Tresen beim Bäcker



Ist bei mir auch so seit dem ich mir die Hand gebrochen habe. Bzw die Speiche direkt unterm Gelenk. Das ist mittlerweile wieder nach über 9 Wochen gut verheilt. Allerdings kommt bei mir die eingeschränkte Supination dadurch, dass ich mir beim Sturz auch noch den knöchernen Vorsatz der Elle gebrochen habe. Das wurde nicht operiert. Ich kann beim Bäcker gerade so Wechselgeld entgegen nehmen. Physio bekommst du aber ausreichend?

Bei mir ist gerade es so, dass ich kommende Woche im Allgäu bin. Da will ich wieder leichte Touren fahren. Arzt meinte  vor 3 Wochen, dass es verheilt ist.  Ab wann ist eigentlich ein Bruch wirklich "endstabil" verheilt? Also so dass man wieder voll belasten kann beim Biken? Man bekommt doch immer sehr ungenaue Antworten vom Arzt.


----------



## yogi_hl (12. August 2013)

> Physio bekommst du aber ausreichend?


naja, für die Verletzung nicht mehr - ist ja schon gute 1-1/2 Jahre her.

Das die Supination nicht mehr richtig geht liegt an diversen Komplikationen (hier im Thread erwähnt ) wie 
- abgebrochener Radiuskopf (Stück sehr kurz abgebrochen, und dazu noch in zwei Stücke)
- die stabilisierende Platte is 4 Wo nach OP gebrochen, aber der lokale behandelnde Arzt war zu blöd es zu diagnostizieren. Die Platte wurde erst nach 3Monaten entfernt. Ist also quasi ohne Schiene zusammengewachsen. 

Bin froh, dass unter den Umständen die abgebrochenen Stücke überhaupt vernünftig (=stabil) angewachsen sind. Das Zusammenwachsen erfolgte nur halt nicht mehr in der Originalposition. Deshalb die Bewegungseinschränkung ... Da hilft auch Physiotherapie nicht mehr.



> Ab wann ist eigentlich ein Bruch wirklich "endstabil" verheilt? Also so dass man wieder voll belasten kann beim Biken?


Naja, nach etwa 4-6Wo sollte die "Kallus"-Bildung sichtbar sein. der Kallus ist die Vorstufe des Knochens und ist auf der Röntgenaufnahme klar als weissliches Geflecht erkennbar. Der wird dann im Laufe der Zeit in Knochen umgewandelt. Das dauert normalerweise: Richtwert 1 Jahr plus (?) Die Zeit kann auch - ja nach Patient - variieren.

Bei mir war schon die Kallus-Bildung verzögert durch die grösseren Lücken zwischen den Knochenteilen.

Nach meiner Laien-Meinung: Eingeschränkt und ganz vorsichtig*(!)* belasten kannst du's schon wenn der Kallus deutlich da ist. *Voll* belasten würde ich's erst wenn der Knochen wieder da ist. 
Man kann ja die Belastung auch stückweise steigern. Sobald's weh tut (besser gesagt: wenn der Schmerz anfängt) weisst du dass du zu weit gegangen bist. Dummerweise kann diese Art des Ansatzes natürlich potentiell die Heilung verzögern  ... (ist also nicht so richtig zu empfehlen - vor allem wenn man meint "das bischen Schmerz" könne man schon akzeptieren ))

Ich würde unbedingt zur Taktik "weniger ist mehr" raten 

Heisst, nach 2-3 Monaten kann man sich mal vorsichtig(!) auf's Rad setzen.
Gelände (Stock und Stein) erst später. Und wenn du gar was Downhill-mässiges planst noch wesentlich später.

Aber das ist meine Meinung (muss nicht notwendiger weise richtig sein 

Und denk dran: Du müsstest in der Lage sein auch Ausnahme-Situationen (also Notbremsungen, usw.) zu beherschen. Und ob das schon nach 2-3 Monaten gut gehen könnte ???

Versuche dich nicht mit Profis zu vergleichen, die sowas nach der Zeit schon wieder machen !!!


----------



## derwolf02 (2. Juli 2015)

Hier ist zwar seit 2 Jahren Funkstille - aber ich bräuchte mal euren Erfahrungsschatz:

Bin vor 2 Wochen beim Biken langsam übern Lenker gegangen und in den gestreckten linken Arm gefallen - der Klassiker. 
Diagnose: *Unverschobene Radiushalsfraktur*. 1 Woche Gipsschiene, 1 Woche Oberarmgips. Jetzt darf ich wieder bewegen "bis zur Schmerzgrenze" und kommende Woche geht die Physio los. Biken darf ich wieder 6-8 Wochen nach dem Sturz. 

- Strecken und Beugen geht schon erstaunlich gut und schmerzfrei.
- Unterarmrotation "nach innen" tut aber irgendwann ziemlich weh (stechender Schmerz in der Armbeuge bzw im oberen Teil des Unterarms). Aber demzufolge, was ich hier gelesen hab, geht das auch wieder weg und ist 'normal'.

Was mich irritiert, sind gelegentliche leichte Krämpfe in manchen Rotationsstellungen des Unterarms. Wenn ich z.B. den ganzen Arm im Schultergelenk rotiere, dann krampft manchmal der Unterarm. Oder wenn ich das Handgelenk nach innen und nach außen drehe, dann krampft es gelegentlich auch. Oder wenn ich beim normalen Gehen/Wandern den Arm relativ natürlich leicht an der Seite vor und zurück schwingen lasse, dann rotiert 'von selber' durch einen leichten Krampf der Unterarm in die schmerzhafte Position.

Sind das normale Nebenwirkungen von der Ruhigstellung bzw. vom Sturztrauma und den Weichteilschäden? Kann man da was dagegen machen (Magnesium futtern oder so?).

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.


----------



## SarahB. (3. Juli 2015)

Hi, ich hatte ja eine Luxation des ganzen Gelenks und um eben jenen Beschwerden, wie Du sie beschreibt zuvorkommen wurde ich mit einem Fixateuer externe ausgestattet. Um das Gelenk beweglich zu halten. Deine Probleme könnten schon von der zwangsweisen Ruhigstellung kommen. 

Was du machen könntest wäre z.b. mit einem "Theraband" die Beweglichkeit zu trainieren.

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo A3500-FL mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 331894 (7. Juli 2015)

Hellau.

Ich hab mir letztes Jahr im September die Schulter zerlegt. Oberarmkopf gebrochen und ausgekugelt, hab das ganze nicht wirklich realisiert und wurde erst nach 4 Tagen Notoperiert.

Seitdem Platte und nen A*sch voll Schrauben drin die im Herbst wieder rauskommen *juhu*

Die von dir beschriebenen "Zuckungen" hatte ich auch anfgangs (und noch ganz andere Sachen). Laut meinem Doc sind die Nerven / Sehnen / Muskeln durch das Trauma noch "beleidigt" und regenerieren sich nun langsam. Der Muskelabbau geht auch relativ fix und der Armapparat muss sich so vollkommen neu einstellen. Ich hatte Anfangs nur vom schreiben mir dem Arm schon Muskelkater... Mittlerweile gehen wieder 80kg auf der Bank. 

Langsam machen, immer wieder dehnen, Schulter kuehlen oder warmhalten je nachdem. Leichte Kraftuebungen. Yoga, Schwimmen etc.

Dem Koerper ein bischen extra zum futtern geben ist momentan nie verkehrt, aber wie immer alles im gesunden Umfang.


----------



## Scaltbrok (11. März 2017)

Hallo!

Habs nun auch geschafft und mir letzte woche freitag das radiusköpfchen gebrochen, genauer "impressionsfraktur radiusköpfchen links, mason 2". Das ganze ist mir passiert als ich in unserem umbau von der leiter gefallen bin.

Am montag wird per röntgen nochmal kontrolliert ob sich was verschoben hat und doch noch operiert werden muss. 
Derzeit hab ich seit dem unfall eine schiene. Schmerzen werden von tag zu tag besser. Wenn die kontrolle positiv verläuft soll die schiene noch weitere 7 tage dran bleiben. Kurz nach dem sturz konnte ich den arm noch vollständig bewegen, also hand drehen, beugen und strecken. Erst als die schwellung kam ging nichts mehr und extreme schmerzen.

Nachdem ich hier jetzt den ganzen thread durchgelesen habe , mache ich mir doch ein wenig sorgen was die länge der heilung und vorallem den erfolg angeht.
Auf der anderen seite scheint es bei mir nochmal relativ glimpflich abgelaufen zu sein.

Frage ist ob ich ende april bei einem Wettbewerb mit fahren kann oder nicht. Zeit ist mir egal, will nur dabei sein.

Freu mich schon auf eure antworten

Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Nicolaus0815 (12. April 2017)

@Scaltbrok

Aufgrund eigener Erfahrungen empfehle ich, mindestens 12 Wochen zu warten, bis du dich wieder aufs Bike setzt. Ich saß nach 8 Wochen wieder auf dem Bike ... und es war ein großer Fehler. Nicht nur, dass ich am Anfang Schmerzen beim Biken hatte, sondern diese Schmerzen haben mich 4 Jahre begleitet. Es ist m. E. besser, den Knochen vollständig heilen zu lassen (das ist er definitiv nicht nach 6 Wochen), bevor er wieder voll belastet wird.


----------



## derwolf02 (12. April 2017)

Ich stimme Nicolaus0815 zu: Ich saß 6 Wochen nach dem Sturz (Radiusköpfchen, einfacher, glatter Bruch, ohne OP und ohne Stufe im Gelenk) wieder auf dem Bike. Das ging problemlos, aber ich war sehr schwach und auch etwas unkoordiniert. Also erstmal paar Wochen lang lockere XC Touren gefahren und erst nach ca. 9-10 Wochen wieder anspruchsvolleres.

An einem Wettbewerb 2 Monate nach dem Bruch würde ich nicht teilnehmen. Du musst einen erneuten Sturz und ggf. Bruch auf jeden Fall vermeiden. Und wenn du über den Lenker gehst, gehen automatisch die Arme übern Kopf zum Abfangen - das ist ein Reflex, da kannst du willentlich nichts dagegen machen. Insofern: Lieber schonen und alles auskurieren, Muskeln aufbauen, Physio machen wegen der Beweglichkeit - und dann kannst du wieder Rennen fahren.


----------



## Scaltbrok (12. April 2017)

Hallo,
kommt doch noch bewegung hier rein.
Also ich hatte glück und musste nicht operiert werden.
Am Freitag ist das ganze 6 Wochen her, laut Arzt super ergebnis nach der Zeit. Ich bin weitesgehend schmerzfrei, in der Drehung fehlen mir noch 5%, Streckung auch 5% und Beugung etwa 15%. Laut BG Klinik darf ich nach 6 Wochen wieder voll belasten, bisher nur 5 Kg.
Nach ca 4 Wochen war ich das erste mal im Wald, langsam und eine Leichte Strecke. Ging ganz gut. Letzte Woche Sonntag war ich dann nochmal, etwas zügiger und ruppiger, aber ohne Sprünge oder dergleichen. Ging sehr gut. Klar fährt man mit angezogener Handbremse weil manche Bewegungen doch noch weh tun.

Die Strecke die an dem Wettbewerb gefahren wird kenne ich sehr gut, ist quasi meine Hausstrecke. Daher kenn ich die in und auswendig, bis auf das letzte Stück sind auch keine Sprünge enthalten, und beim letzten Stück muss man die Sprünge auch nicht nehmen.
So wie ich mich jetzt fühle, werde ich in 2 Wochen auf jeden fall Teilnehmen. Bei einer unbekannten Strecke würde ich absagen, das wäre mir dann zuviel risiko.

Klar muss ich einen Sturz unbedingt vermeiden, aber ich stehe morgens ja auch aus dem Bett auf, auch in der Dusche kann man hinfallen .

Physio mach ich 2x die Woche, tut die ersten Minuten danach ganz schön weh . Aber ansonsten fühl ich mich gut und benutze den Arm auch fast wieder ganz normal.


----------



## kaierling (25. Juni 2017)

Hi Leute,
Ich bin bei meiner Suche auf dieses Forum hier gestoßen und habe gemerkt, dass sich hier viele Leute mit meiner Problematik auseinandersetzen, was mir Hoffnung macht Hilfe zu bekommen.

Wie der Ersteller dieses Topics kann ich meinen linken Arm nicht richtig Strecken (Beugen geht), da mein Radiusköpfchen durch einen Geburtsunfall falsch in die Kapsel verwachsen ist. Als Ich 14 war habe Ich schon einige Ärzte in Magdeburg und Hannover abgeklappert die mir jedoch nicht weiterhelfen konnten.

Nun meine Frage:

Bei welchen Ärzten wart ihr mit euren Gelenken? Ich bin nun 5 Jahre später wieder auf der Suche und hoffe hier Hilfe zu finden, da Ich davon ausgehe, dass ihr von spezialisierten Ärzten an den Gelenken operiert wurdet.

Danke für eure Hilfe 

Kai


----------



## Scaltbrok (5. Juli 2017)

Hi Kaierling!

Ich wurde zwar nicht Operiert, allerdings würde ich es nur in der BG in Tübingen machen lassen. War dort schon wegen meinem Knie und auch wegen meinem Ellenbogen, beide male wurde mir von einer OP abgeraten, heisst für mich das die Klinik nicht alles aufschnippelt was Probleme hat, sondern das erst alles andere Versucht wird.

Klar ist meine Meinung halt auf meinen Wohnort begrenzt, sicherlich werde ich keine Klinik im Großraum Berlin oder sonstiges kennen.


----------



## Scaltbrok (9. Januar 2018)

So nach langer Zeit wieder ein Lebenszeichen.. leider kein gutes.

Es hat sich mit der Zeit rausgestellt das mein Arm immer öfters blockiert hat bei Strecken, zusätzlich dazu kamen belastungsabhängige Schmerzen die dann ein paar Tage anhielten.

Daraufhin bin ich zu einem Facharzt der einen MRT gemacht hat und meinte das der Bruch noch nicht richtig verheilt ist. Als Therapie hat er empfohlen das ich 12 Wochen Sportverbot habe und die Belastung so gering wie möglich halten soll.

Nach 12 Wochen  hat sich das Bild kaum verändert und er hat mich nach Pforzheim in die Artus Klinik überwiesen.

Dort wurde ich dann am 15.12.2017 arthroskopisch operiert.

Der Knorpel ist in Mitleidenschaft gezogen, daher die schmerzen und das blockieren. An der Bruchkante selber fehlt der Knorpel jetzt wohl fast zu 100% der restliche Knorpel sieht soweit erst einmal gut aus. Er hat auch eine Mikrofrakturierung an der Stelle durchgeführt, wir werden sehen was das gebracht hat. 
Vor der OP hat er mir nicht viel Hoffnungen gemacht das die Schmerzen jemals wieder besser werden. Nach der OP hat er mir wenigstens einen kleinen Hoffnungsschimmer zurück gelassen.

Ich habe ihn vor der OP gefragt ob er operiert hätte bei dem Bruch und um wieviel ich jetzt besser da stehen könnte (Vorsicht, dass sind ja immer nur hätte/wäre/wenn fragen). Er meinte er hätte sofort operiert und schätzt ein 80% besseres Ergebnis als realistisch ein.

Woran es jetzt natürlich genau liegt das der Knorpel defekt ist kann man nicht sagen. Es kann sein das der Knorpel schon den defekt hatte als der Bruch aufgetreten ist, oder durch zu frühe Belastung, oder dadurch das ich eine kleine Stufe im Gelenk hatte (die jetzt wohl weg ist).

Tja was bleibt nun;
Manchmal ist es wohl doch besser gleich zu operieren, zumindest wenn man eine Stufe im Gelenk hat.

Ich bin jetzt in der 4. Woche nach der OP. Beweglichkeit ist soweit ganz gut, Schmerzen sind noch spürbar aber mit 2x 400mg Ibu täglich eigentlich ganz gut in Griff zu bekommen. Derzeit 2x KG in der Woche.
Nach der 6. Woche darf ich wieder 15-20kg belasten, in den ersten 6 Wochen garkeine Belastung. Nach 12 Wochen dann was Schmerzabhängig geht.

Die Hoffnung bleibt das ich wieder Fahrrad fahren kann, wenn vielleicht auch ein bisschen Schmerzen für die nächsten Tage übrig bleiben.

Falls das doch nichts werden sollte so hoffe ich das wenigstens meine Unfallversicherungen greifen, dafür bezahlt man die ja auch..


----------



## derwolf02 (11. Januar 2018)

Scaltbrok schrieb:


> So nach langer Zeit wieder ein Lebenszeichen.. leider kein gutes.
> 
> .....



Das sind in der Tat keine guten Nachrichten.
Ich wünsch' dir auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und Heilung - und dass du bald wieder schmerzfrei auf's Bike kannst!

Noch einen Tipp: Es gibt Spezialisten für Sportorthesen. Lies dir mal die Verletzungsgeschichte von Steffi Marth durch (auf Facebook oder auch hier im IBC). Die hatte einen komplizierten Bruch am Handgelenk und hat sich dafür eine spezielle Orthese machen lassen. Vielleicht kann man auch am Ellenbogen was entsprechendes machen. 
Ich hatte nach ner Kreuzband-OP (Skiverletzung) in der Zeit danach eine sehr gute (und schweineteure) Orthese - und konnte dadurch fast normal Sport machen.

Hier der Link:
https://www.ortema-shop.com/index.p...dueller-handgelenks-orthese-zurueck-aufs-bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scaltbrok (17. Januar 2018)

derwolf02 schrieb:


> Das sind in der Tat keine guten Nachrichten.
> Ich wünsch' dir auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und Heilung - und dass du bald wieder schmerzfrei auf's Bike kannst!
> 
> ...




Danke für die Genesungswünsche!

Sehr Interessant das die Steffi Marth da mit gemacht hat.

Ich kann mir aber nicht wirklich vorstellen das mir eine Orthese helfen könnte, aber ich stell die Dinger ja auch nicht her. Ich behalte das mal im Hinterkopf falls Probleme bleiben sollten.

Am Freitag ist die OP 5 Wochen her, dann nochmal eine Woche ohne Belastung und dann gehts endlich mit dem Aufbau los. Muss mich soglangsam echt zusammenreissen nichts mit dem Arm zu machen ..


----------



## derwolf02 (17. Januar 2018)

Scaltbrok schrieb:


> Danke für die Genesungswünsche!
> 
> Sehr Interessant das die Steffi Marth da mit gemacht hat....



Die Orthese hat nicht nur eine physische Aufgabe (Entlastung und Stützung des Gelenks), sondern auch eine psychische.
Nach meinem Kreuzbandriss hatte ich einfach keine Sicherheit im Bein. Ich traute mich nicht, es zu belasten. Durch die Orthese hatte ich ein Sicherheitsgefühl, über das es wieder "Selbstbewusstsein" getankt hat. Speziell bei längerer Schonung gewöhnt man sich halt Schonhaltungen an, die nachher so fest im Kopf sitzen, dass man die unbewusst macht und nicht mehr einfach weg bekommt. Beim Arm wird das ähnlich sein.


----------



## janine1809 (18. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen, nachdem ich mir hier einige Berichte durchgelesen habe, würde ich erst mal allen Mitlädierten gute Besserung wünschen! Eure Berichte sind sehr hilfreich und lassen einen hoffen! Ich würde euch auch gerne meine kleine Ellenbogengeschichte erzählen, obwohl sie mit dem Snowboard und nicht mit dem Rad passiert ist ;-) 

Ich bin am 24.12.2017 - total unspektakulär - auf den ausgestreckten Arm gefallen und habe mir dabei eine dia- und suprakondyläre Humerusfraktur (= direkt am Gelenk) zugezogen. Wie die Ärzte in Schwaz (Ö) mehrfach erwähnt haben, ist es ein sehr komplizierter Bruch. Nach der ersten OP, die direkt nach dem Sturz stattgefunden hat und bei der auch noch eine Olecranonosteotomie nötig war  sowie einer zweiten OP am 27.12., bei der noch ein Fragment gerichtet wurde, hatte ich für 6 Tage einen Gips und habe dann eine Orthese bekommen mit der ich den Arm eingeschränkt (15-0-90°) bewegen könnte. Das ging natürlich erstmal überhaupt nicht, mein Arm sah aus wie eine Gummiattrappe :-D Die Orthese habe ich auch nur deswegen so früh bekommen, weil ich dem Arzt in den Ohren lag, dass ich Ende Februar nach Neuseeland fliegen möchte... es waren eigentlich 4 Wochen Gips geplant mit passiver Pyhsio.. 

Bin am 7. Tag dann vom ADAC nach Hause gebracht worden und hab beim Hausarzt auch direkt Physio verschrieben bekommen. Die hatte ich jetzt schon 6 Mal... Supination und Pronation funktionieren fasst problemlos, aber die Beugung und Streckung hat sich - wenn überhaupt - nur minimal verbessert, stehe jetzt bei 40° Streckung und 80° Beugung  Ich merke bei der Beugung auch einen Widerstand... als ob jemand die Schraube zu fest gezogen hätte oder auch ein sehr starkes Band keine weitere Bewegung zulassen würde... auch die Therapeutin selbst meinte sie würde einen "knöchernen" Widerstand merken?? War dann heute in einer chirurgischen Praxis und die Ärztin meinte, dass das vollkommen normal sei bei dieser schweren Verletzung, dass da noch nicht mehr ginge... Hab am Ellbogen selbst auch noch ein starkes Hämatom. Auf eine Prognose angesprochen, meinte die Ärztin, dass es wohl nicht mehr 100%ig wird, aber eine Einschränkung von 10-20° bleiben könnten. Anatomisch sähe es gut aus.
*Kennt jemand von euch diese Sperre??* *Mein Arm fühlt sich seit eingier Zeit auch so schwer an, als ob da Gewichte dran hängen würden, quasi wie am Anfang, als ich die Orthese bekommen habe. *Müsste vielleicht nicht auch ein MRT gemacht werden, ob an den "Weichteilen" Probleme bestehen? Oder wurde bei euch auch immer "nur" geröntgt oder ein CT gemacht? Bin momentan etwas frustriert. Geduld ist nicht meine Stärke  Hab aber nächste Woche noch einen Termin bei einem Ellenbogen- und Schulterspezialisten in Essen-Kupferdreh. Vielleicht kann der mir ja weiterhelfen...


----------



## derwolf02 (18. Januar 2018)

Also natürlich erstmal gute Besserung! 

Grundsätzlich sind die Ärzte in und um die Skigebiete sehr gut und wissen, was sie tun - einfach aufgrund der sehr hohen Zahl an OPs, die sie machen. Und speziell bei Knochengeschichten kommt es auf Routine des Arztes an, also möglichst viele OPs.

Das mit dem Schweregefühl kenne ich von meinem Bruch. Die Muskeln verschwinden so schnell - da fühlt sich das bisschen Haut und Knochen sehr bald bleischwer an.

Ich hatte auch ein Blockadegefühl, was vom Erguss im Gelenk kam. Nach Rückgang der Schwellung ging das wieder weg.

Bei mir würde geröntgt und CT gemacht, aber es war auch kein komplizierter Bruch.

Was du machst ist meiner Meinung nach Richtig: bei Sorgen oder Bedenken lieber früher als später ne Zweitmeinung einholen. Falls es Komplikationen gibt, sollte man die früh diagnostizieren.

Bei meiner Kreuzband OP hab ich das auch nachher machen lassen. Dummerweise bin ich an einen Arzt geraten, der im Streit war mit meinem Operateur - und der hat mir mein Knie kaputt geredet und mich aufgehetzt, dass ich den anderen Arzt verklagen sollte. Also bin ich zum dritten Arzt und der meinte: alles OK. Und so war und ist es auch. Alles wieder gut - ich kann Sport machen, was ich will.

Also: frag den Spezialisten und lass dich nicht vom Internet verrückt machen. Je mehr man liest umso kranker fühlt man sich. 
Und auch dir nen guten Physiotherapeuten. Da gibt’s auch große Unterschiede! Manche sind eher vorsichtig, andere lassen einen leiden. Ich denke, dass letztere die besseren Ergebnisse erzielen. Es muss manchmal bisschen weh tun, wenn man wieder die volle Beweglichkeit will.


----------



## Scaltbrok (19. Januar 2018)

janine1809 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ...



Hi, erstmal gute Besserung. Bei den Bildern komm ich mir mit meinem gejammere schon etwas peinlich vor .

So eine Ellenbogenverletzung braucht viel Zeit. Klar kannst du relativ schnell wieder bewegen aber die volle Streckung und Beugung dauern Monate. Selbst nach meinem kleinen Eingriff (Knorpelglättung und Knorpeltherapie) kann ich nicht voll Strecken und Beugen. Ich komme auch an einen Anschlag an dem dann nichts geht, aber so wie mir das meine Physio erklärt, ist das die Kapsel die geweitet werden muss. Nach bzw. während der Therapie geht auch einiges mehr in der Beugung. Einen Tag später bin ich dann quasi wieder da wie vor der Therapie.

Man kann eben nicht in Tagen rechnen sondern eher in Wochen. Solang es Wöchentlich besser wird, musst du dir denke ich erstmal keine sorgen machen. Wenn sich nach 4 Wochen immer noch nichts gebessert hat würde ich nochmal vorstellig werden.

Im MRT sieht man auch nicht alles, zum Beispiel hat man die ganzen Knorpelreste, in meinem Gelenk, dort nicht sehen können.


----------



## janine1809 (19. Januar 2018)

Danke euch beiden für die aufmunternden Worte und die Tipps! 



derwolf02 schrieb:


> Bei meiner Kreuzband OP hab ich das auch nachher machen lassen. Dummerweise bin ich an einen Arzt geraten, der im Streit war mit meinem Operateur - und der hat mir mein Knie kaputt geredet und mich aufgehetzt, dass ich den anderen Arzt verklagen sollte. Also bin ich zum dritten Arzt und der meinte: alles OK. Und so war und ist es auch. Alles wieder gut - ich kann Sport machen, was ich will.
> .



Dann musstest du auch noch die Probleme der anderen ausbaden, als ob du mit der Verletzung nicht schon genug bedient wärest 
Aber ist doch super, dass nachher alles gut gegangen ist! 



derwolf02 schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch ein Blockadegefühl, was vom Erguss im Gelenk kam. Nach Rückgang der Schwellung ging das wieder weg.



Weißt du noch wie lange das ungefähr gedauert hat, also bis die weg war? Mein Hämatom hält sich hartnäckig... die Schwellung an sich ist schon besser, aber noch kann man keinen richtigen Ellbogen erkennen 



Scaltbrok schrieb:


> Im MRT sieht man auch nicht alles, zum Beispiel hat man die ganzen Knorpelreste, in meinem Gelenk, dort nicht sehen können.



Das wusste ich gar nicht... gibt es denn dann überhaupt eine Möglichkeit alles zu kontrollieren?

Nach dem Arztbesuch am Donnerstag werde ich noch mal berichten - ich hoffe jetzt erst mal das Beste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scaltbrok (19. Januar 2018)

janine1809 schrieb:


> Das wusste ich gar nicht... gibt es denn dann überhaupt eine Möglichkeit alles zu kontrollieren?
> 
> Nach dem Arztbesuch am Donnerstag werde ich noch mal berichten - ich hoffe jetzt erst mal das Beste!



Naja 100% gibts glaube ich nie, ausser du schaust ins Gelenk.
Du musst einfach Glück haben den richtigen Arzt zur richtigen Zeit zu erwischen.
An meinen Operateur wurde ich von einem Facharzt überwiesen, dieser wirkte etwas Ratlos. Wäre ich gleich bei meinem Operateur gelandet hätte ich mir mindestens 4 Monate Sport/Belastungsverbot erspart.

Wenn deine Schwellung noch so groß ist wie du beschreibst ist es kein Wunder das die Bewegung noch nicht passt. Meine Schwellung ist soweit weg, hab aber immer noch grüne stellen an Unterarm und Trizeps.

Viel langwieriger sind die Flüssigkeiten im Gelenk, diese brauchen deutlich länger. Diese sind aber genau das was dich stört. Durch das Beugen entsteht dann ein Druck im Gelenk und dann kommt irgendwann der Anschlag ab dem nichts mehr geht.

Was du auch nicht vergessen darfst ist die Kapsel. Die zieht sich extrem schnell zusammen und blockiert das Gelenk zusätzlich. Bis die wieder auf das Normalmaß gedehnt ist, und vorallem dort bleibt, vergehen auch nochmal Wochen.
Wenn ich deine Verletzung mit meiner vergleichen sollte, würde ich sagen das du frühestens in 3-4 Monaten weisst ob du nochmal Glück hattest oder ob du noch nachbehandlungen brauchst bzw. bleibende schäden hast.

Du siehst, beim Ellenbogen brauchst du viel Geduld, viel Glück, einen guten Arzt.


----------



## janine1809 (26. Januar 2018)

Scaltbrok schrieb:


> Viel langwieriger sind die Flüssigkeiten im Gelenk, diese brauchen deutlich länger. Diese sind aber genau das was dich stört. Durch das Beugen entsteht dann ein Druck im Gelenk und dann kommt irgendwann der Anschlag ab dem nichts mehr geht.
> 
> Was du auch nicht vergessen darfst ist die Kapsel. Die zieht sich extrem schnell zusammen und blockiert das Gelenk zusätzlich. Bis die wieder auf das Normalmaß gedehnt ist, und vorallem dort bleibt, vergehen auch nochmal Wochen.



Endlich erklärt mir das mal jemand  Das macht auf jeden Fall Sinn!

Ich war gestern noch bei dem Ellenbogenspezialisten in Essen und war von ihm nicht so angetan und viel neues hab ich von ihm nicht erfahren. Dabei soll er eine Koryphäe auf seinem Gebiet sein... Er wollte mir jetzt (4 Wochen nach der 2. OP) noch eine CPM Bewegungsmaschine verschreiben. Meine Krankenkasse hat das sofort abgelehnt, da das nur sinnvoll sei, wenn man gerade frisch operiert wurde. Meine Physiotherapeutin hält von dem Ding generell nichts, da ich ja sowieso eine Schiene hätte, die ich bewegen könne. Kennt sich jemand von euch damit aus?

Bei der Physio gab es auch (kleine) Fortschritte: Beugung liegt jetzt bei 90°, wobei hier wieder diese zuvor beschriebene Sperre auftaucht, die jedoch meistens morgens nach dem aufstehen weg zu sein scheint, im Laufe des Tages nimmt sie dann wieder zu. Streckung bei 30°, Pro- und Supination ohne Einschränkung. Probleme bereiten mir auch die Muskeln und Sehnen, die zum Beugen und Strecken dazugehören, die sind ordentlich verkürzt und schmerzen bei der Massage.

Falls es doch nicht besser werden sollte (man weiß ja nie), gibt es ja noch die Möglichkeit einer Arthrolyse. Hat das jemand hier machen lassen?

Ich wünsch euch schon mal ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## janine1809 (26. Januar 2018)

Ach so, und ich wollte noch fragen wie oft und wie lange ihr Physiotherapie bekommen habt?


----------



## derwolf02 (26. Januar 2018)

janine1809 schrieb:


> Ach so, und ich wollte noch fragen wie oft und wie lange ihr Physiotherapie bekommen habt?



6 Termine a 20 min - aber ich hatte auch ne unkomplizierte Fraktur des Radiusköpfchens. Das ist nix großes.


----------



## Scaltbrok (26. Januar 2018)

derwolf02 schrieb:


> 6 Termine a 20 min - aber ich hatte auch ne unkomplizierte Fraktur des Radiusköpfchens. Das ist nix großes.



Ok krass..
Ich hatte nach dem Bruch 18x a 20 Minuten KG . Danach dann Sportverbot und keine Physio mehr für die Zeit.

Nach meiner OP hatte ich bisher 6x 30min Lymphdrainage und 8x 20min KG.
Seit Anfang dieser Woche schaffe ich es wieder ohne unterstützung mit der Daumen spitze an die Schulter.
Schmerzen hab ich noch in den Endstellungen das dafür aber nicht zu knapp.
Seit heute darf ich wieder voll belasten, zumindest alles was nicht weh tut, die letzten 6 Wochen 0kg Belastung. Das funktioniert auch ganz gut, sachen tragen oder etwas zu mir herziehen macht keine Beschwerden, ist halt noch vorsichtig und zurückhaltend. Sachen wegdrücken schmerzt noch.
Die größten Probleme, im Moment, bereitet mit mein Unterarm. Der ist der maßen verspannt das ich fast nur den spüre.

@janine1809 
Nicht jeder Experte kann sein Wissen an andere weiter geben 

Mit beweglichen Schienen oder dieser Automatik schiene hab ich keine erfahrungen.

Das mit den Physio erfolgen freut mich für dich, du siehst der Bruch braucht einfach seine Zeit. Immer am Ball bleiben und auch zuhause alle Bewegungen machen die gehen und den arm net nur rumschleifen sondern aktiv benutzen (wenn auch ohne Belastung, aber mal den Kuli holen sollte auch so gehen  )

Was mir sehr hilft am Arm ist Kinesiotape, keine ahnung ob man da auch dran glauben muss, aber beim Knie hats mir auch immer sehr geholfen. Wenn du es nicht selber kannst frag mal bei deiner Physio.

Arthrolyse hab ich noch nicht gehört, werde ich gleich mal googeln


----------



## SandraSunny (4. Februar 2018)

@janine1809 
Hallo (an alle und besonders Janine), da möchte/muss ich mich leider einreihen: am 12.01.18 in Maria Alm beim Skifahren gestürzt und Olecranuntrümmerbruch. Die Röntgenbilder gleichen denen von Janine. Auch mir haben die Ärzte gesagt, was es für eine schwere Verletzung ist und dass ich mit Einschränkngen rechnen muss. Ich werde die sauschwere Gipsschiene hoffentlich ch kommenden Donnerstag loswerden, habe mit Physio angefangen und hatte einmal Lymphdrainage. Meine Hand ist noch sehr geschwollen, zum Abend hin tun die Finger auch weh. Trotzdem denke ich, dass ich großes Glück hatte. Leider erklärt der Arzt gar nichts, daher meine Fragen: wenn ich langsam versuche zu beugen oder zu strecken (letzteres geht kaum, beugen immerhin zu 90•) knackt es (tut aber nicht weh). Was knackt da? Habe Sorge, etwas kaputt zu machen. Kann ich mit dem ganzen Metall im Ellbogen wieder Skifahren? Ich sehe die Prognose nicht so pessimistisch, wie die Ärzte, war vor dem Ausfall durch Kraft-und Ausdauertraining fit und will es auch wieder werden! Ich bin Training gewohnt und werde alles dran setzen, wieder „die Alte“ zu werden, Geduld ist schwierig und mir fehlt einiges an Schlaf, der Gips durch seine Schwere und die geschwollenen z.Tl. unbeweglichen Finger ziehen mich schon runter. 
Gute Besserung allen Leidensgenossen!


----------



## janine1809 (9. Februar 2018)

Hallo Sandra! Entschuldige die späte Antwort, hab bei den Einstellungen vergessen anzugeben, dass ich benachrichtigt werden möchte, falls hier jemand etwas schreibt. Werde das gleich mal ändern.

Erst mal wünsche ich dir auch gute Besserung und ich denke auch, dass wir positiv denken und daran glauben sollten, dass es wieder wird. Was anderes bleibt uns auch nicht übrig  Außerdem sollte man Statistiken eh nicht immer glauben. Wir sind wohl nicht mit 90-jährigen inaktiven, älteren Damen und Herren zu vergleichen. Muss auch sagen, dass der Arzt bei mir gar nicht pessimistisch war, er hat nur gesagt, dass die Heilung individuell sei.

Das mit dem Knacken würde ich dem Arzt sofort sagen! Und wenn dein Arm jetzt 4 Wochen lang in dem Gips war, ist es kein Wunder, dass du ihn nicht bewegen kannst. Ich hatte eine Woche nach dem Unfall direkt eine Schiene, mit der ich den Arm zumindest etwas bewegen konnte (ging nur alleine aufgrund der Schwellung etc. kaum.) Mir wurde gesagt, dass ich das Metall drin lassen kann, falls es nicht stört und damit auch alles machen könnte. Wir werden sehen... Übrigens hat Scaltbrok echt gute Tips gegeben, da würde ich mich dran halten  (guter Arzt, guter Physiotherapeut und Geduld) 

Hab im übrigen auch wieder Fortschritte gemacht. Die Schiene ist seit 5 Tagen ab und ich kann jetzt an guten Tagen bis 105 Grad beugen, die Streckung liegt zwischen 25 und 20 Grad. Allerdings ist der Ellenbogen immer noch geschwollen bzw. ist alles um den Ellenbogen noch sehr fest, so dass dadurch weiteres Beugen und Strecken erschwert wird. In 10 Tagen wird noch mal geröntgt (8 Wochen sind dann schon vorbei) und dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## SandraSunny (9. Februar 2018)

Oh hallo, schön von Dir zu lesen, Janine!
Ich bin halt ungeduldig... ;-). Das Knacken kam vom Radius und der hat das vorher schon getan..Es  heilt alles ganz gut, ist schon ne beeindruckend lange Narbe. Aber die haben sich auch vier Stunden lang Mühe gegeben, alles wieder an den richtigen Platz zu bringen. Seit gestern ist der monsterschwere Gips ab und ich hatte die erste gute Nacht seit vier Wochen. Schmerzhaft nach wie vor sind Daumen und Zeigefinger, etwas Ibu hilft. Klar, kann ich heute ohne Gips mehr, als noch gestern, aber Zähneputzen oder trinken-Fehlanzeige, soweit bekomme ich den Arm nicht gebeugt. Ich kenne mich mit den Gradzahlen nicht aus... hatte jetzt 6x Physio und zweimal Lymphdrainage. Kann wahrscheinlich ab dem 10.03. mit der Reha beginnen, möchte aber unbedingt wieder in der Lage sein sowas wie Zähneputzen mit rechts schnell wurde hinzubekommen und finde keine Übungen dafür. Einfach an der Stelle der Blockade mit leichtem Druck immer wieder gehenhalten? Ich bin froh, dass ich bei den Temperaturen wieder in meine Jacken und Pullover passe und es juckt mich echt, wieder zu „sporten“. Ich will mir am Montag ne 10Karte für Laufband und Geräte bei meinen Physio kaufen (da wird die Reha stattfinden), um nicht untätig zu sein. Und will zusätzlich Osteopathie machen. Dafür muss ich aber erstmal wieder Autofahren können, sonst komme ich da nicht hin. Also, dass die Beugung noch so wenig funktioniert, stresst mich (würde auf 95 Grad tippen). Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!
Ganz liebe Grüße und gute Besserung


----------



## janine1809 (9. Februar 2018)

Das mit der Geduld kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen  aber seit ich mich damit nicht mehr stresse, habe ich das Gefühl, dass es schneller voran geht. Trinken und und so weiter kann ich auch erst seit circa 1 Woche wieder... also das kommt alles mit der Zeit. Mit Gewalt würde ich da allerdings nicht rangehen, das solltest du dem Physio überlassen. Würde dazu auch deinen Chirurg und den Physiotherapeuten befragen. Die sollten am besten wissen, was für Übungen du zu Hause machen kannst. Darfst du den Arm denn schon wieder belasten? Volle Belastung (also Liegestütze und abstützen) sind bei mir erst nach 3 Monaten erlaubt. Und Sport darf ich auch erst nach 8 Wochen wieder machen. Würde auch gerne wieder Joggen etc., aber mir wurde gesagt, dass ich aufgrund der Erschütterung darauf verzichten soll. Allerdings haben wir auch nicht gleichen Bruch, bei mir war das Gelenk gebrochen, bei dir geht es bestimmt schneller.

Von einem Chefarzt wurde mir übrigens eine CPM-Bewegungsmaschine empfohlen, damit soll die Bewegung schneller wiederkommen. Allerdings hat meine KK das abgelehnt. Kann man auch selber leihen, kostet dann ca. 400 bis 500€ für 4 Wochen. Die Einstellungen kommen dann vom Arzt.


----------



## SandraSunny (9. Februar 2018)

Doch, wir haben exakt den gleichen Bruch. Bei mir haben sie das in Österreich alles in einer OP gerichtet, aber halt ätzende vier Wochen den Gips. Wobei die Klinik sogar sechs Wochen empfohlen hat, also bin ich dankbar, dass der Arzt hier anders entschieden hat  
Zum Sport hat er gar nichts gesagt, bzw. hatte ich ihn direkt nach dem ersten „Besuch“ gefragt und da meinte er nur, dass ich jetzt wohl andere Probleme hätte... Aber mir hilft der Sport und mein Physio meinte, Joggen, Zumba, StepAerobic wären kein Problem. Weil es jetzt aber so kalt ist, werde ich auf dem Laufband bleiben. Der Arzt meinte, dass schwimmen in warmen Wasser bzw. Bewegungen hilfreich wären. Merke ich schon beim warmen duschen, dass der Arm dann etwas beweglicher wird. Ich denke schon, dass das alles wieder in Ordnung kommt, nur ist es irgendwie „gruselig“, wenn man plötzlich nicht mehr an seinen Kopf kommt. Bis vor vier Wocjen habe ich regelmäßig TRX gemacht. Davon kann ich nur noch träumen. Der Arzt meinte, dass ich voll belasten könnte, aber es geht ja nichts. Und die Hand hält auch kaum etwas. Aber es hätte echt anders ausgehen können, wenn wer Kopf gegen den Pfahl geknallt wäre... Alles, bis auf Ellbogen und Hand sind heilgeblieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janine1809 (9. Februar 2018)

Aber hast du nicht gesagt, dass du die das Olecranon gebrochen hast? Das war bei mir gar nicht gebrochen, aber die musste eine Osteotomie machen, also das Olecranon durchschneiden, um an den eigentlichen Bruch zu kommen, der am unteren Teil des Oberarmknochens war... 
Ja, das stimmt mit der Bewegungseinschränkung, vor allem, wenn man instinktiv eine Bewegung machen will, um etwas aufzufangen zB. :-/ Und der Arm hängt ja auch komisch, weil die Streckung nicht ganz klappt. Aber Bewegung für das Gelenk ist an sich auf jeden Fall gut  
Was ist denn genau passiert bei dem Unfall?


----------



## SandraSunny (9. Februar 2018)

Ich bin leider etwas von der richtigen Pistenbahn abgekommen, es gab zwei „Stufen“ im Schnee und ich merkte nach der ersten, dass ich viel zu schnell bin und auch nicht mehr kontrolliert fallen kann. Habe mich dann überschlagen und bin im Flug mit dem rechten Ellbogen gegen einen dieser Holzbegrenzungspfähle gedonnert (den hatte ich nicht mal gesehen im Überschlag). Bin dann auf dem Rücken gelandet und merkte beim Aufprall, dass drei Finger (Daumen bis Mittelfinger) taub sind. Außerdem ist der Arm weiter geflogen, als der Körper (sehr unangenehme Erfahrung) und ich spürte einen starken, reißenden Schmerz im Oberarm (der Ellbogen selber hat bis jetzt nicht weh getan). Ich lag dann leider ein paar Stunden auf dem Rücken im Schnee, die ganze Bergung bis hin zum Hubschrauber verlief leider gar nicht gut. Aber die Klinik war super (die haben meinen Arm nochmal gebrochen, um irgendwie eine gerade Kante hin zubekommen) und ich überlege, ob ich dann die Drähte und was vielleicht noch so raus darf, dort entfernen lasse. Könnte ich ja mit einem Skiurlaub verbinden. Auf jeden Fall meinte der Arzt, dass ich mit Einschränkungen rechnen muss, was der Arzt in Deutschland noch düstere ausgedrückt hat. Beim letzten Termin klang er etwas optimistischer. 
Irgendwie steht jetzt oben an der Schulter eine Kante raus, wie ich gerade bemerkte. Tut nicht weh, gehört da aber so nicht hin. Muss ja ich mit dem Physio mal reden. Ach so, meine Diagnose: Fractur supra-et diacondyl. humeri dext. Es fand eine offene Reposition in Bauchlage statt, Stabilisierung mit unbarer und radialer Platte nach Olecranonosteomie. Die gelenktragenden Teile waren zum Teil um 90Grad verrotiert und fehlplatziert. 
Aber es beruhigt mich ungemein zu lesen, dass das mit dem Trinken wieder funktioniert bei Dir!!
Liebe Grüße


----------



## SandraSunny (9. Februar 2018)

Und wie mir scheint, sind sich die Herren Schulmediziner gar nicht einig, wie lange so ein Bruch vergipst werden muss oder ob überhaupt ...


----------



## SandraSunny (9. Februar 2018)

Sollst Du eigentlich auch eine Reha bekommen?


----------



## Scaltbrok (9. Februar 2018)

Ich finds krass wie lange ihr den Gips dran hattet. Nach meinem Bruch war die aussage dass die Schiene maximal 14 Tage dran sein darf, ansonsten versteift der Ellenbogen.

Bei mir gings die letzten 2 Wochen echt vorran. Am Mittwoch war ich locker 20km auf der Waldautobahn unterwegs. Beim fahren ein wenig schmerzen, aber nur muskulär.

Bewegung ist jetzt zu 95% wieder hergestellt, ich denke das noch ein wenig mehr geht, aber das ist mir nicht so wichtig. Meine Physio meinte das die letzten paar grad Beugung und Streckung extrem viel Zeit in anspruch nehmen.
Für mich denke ich das Sport jetzt genau das richtige ist, nur da geht man über seine grenzen hinaus, weil man es manchmal eben muss. Das geht Zuhause mit Gewichten oder Therabändern einfach nicht.

Aus lauter Begeisterung und Zuversicht das es jetzt Bergauf geht habe ich jetzt auch 3 Trackdays für Valencia an Ostern gebucht. Endlich gehts mit meiner zweiten Leidenschaft, meiner Rennmaschine, wieder auf die Strecke!!


----------



## SandraSunny (9. Februar 2018)

Ja, das scheint wirklich sehr unterschiedlich zu sein. Bin ja schon froh, dass ich das schwere Teil keine 6 Wochen tragen musste! Es heißt halt, es wäre eine sehr schwere Verletzung...
Meine Nachbarin hat sich das Handgelenk zertrümmert und hat trotz OP nicht mal einen Gips bekommen. Sie wird sehr schnell wieder fit sein und muss keine Sorge haben, das etwas versteift. Aber die Medizin ist keine Wissenschaft und die Patienten sind eben auch individuell. Dann macht es noch einen Unterschied, ob man Privatpatient oder nur Kasse ist... Ich bin dankbar, dass mir eine Reha genehmigt wurde und das recht schnell. Wobei das Ganze dann fast 8 Wochen her sein wird..Naja, bekomme ja schon Physio und Lymphdrainage... Müsste aber wirklich täglich sein.


----------



## janine1809 (10. Februar 2018)

Bei mir war es ehrlich gesagt auch erst so, dass ich den Gips 4 Wochen lang dranlassen sollte. Aber dann hab ich mit dem Oberarzt bei der Visite gesprochen und da konnte ich ihn anscheinend überzeugen, dass ich den Arm wirklich schnell wieder bewegen möchte und er hat die Empfehlung für die deutschen Ärzte geändert und mir nach ein paar Tagen die bewegliche Schiene verpasst. Bin mit ihm immer noch in Kontakt, sollte mich bei Fragen an ihn wenden und er möchte auch auf dem Laufenden gehalten werden 

Aber ja, dann haben wir doch genau dieselbe Verletzung! Dein Unfall hört sich aber auch echt übel an... bei mir war das ja total unspektakulär. Deswegen hab ich am Anfang auch nicht realisiert, dass es eine wirklich schwere Verletzung ist. Bei dir hätte tatsächlich noch viel mehr passieren können, da hast du auf jeden Fall Glück gehabt!

Eine Reha wurde mir bis jetzt noch nicht empfohlen, die würde wahrscheinlich auch abgelehnt werden (gesetzlich versichert). In Ö war ich durch die AKV beim ADAC ja privat versichert. Ist schon ein Unterschied. Wenn du die Reha machst, wird es bestimmt noch mal schneller gehen!

Hast du denn auch noch einen geschwollenen Ellenbogen? Der Arm sieht bei mir per se wieder normal aus, aber der Ellenbogen noch nicht, hab auch noch Blutergüsse und die Narbe ist an einigen Stellen sehr fest. Anbei noch ein paar Bilder, ich nenne ihn übrigens liebevoll "Baseballarm" ;-) beim zweiten Bild sieht man 105 Grad Beugung (hab dafür noch mal die Schiene angezogen, bei der man die Gradzahl einstellen kann). Das kommt übrigens wortwörtlich über Nacht, dass man den Arm besser bewegen kann. Morgens ist es bei mir am besten.



Scaltbrok schrieb:


> Bei mir gings die letzten 2 Wochen echt vorran.


Das freut mich für dich  Ich glaube, dass du mit recht hast, dass man über seine Grenzen gehen muss, damit es wieder wird. Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß an Ostern!


----------



## SandraSunny (10. Februar 2018)

Du hast Recht, morgens ist es am besten. Und ich bin eben eine kleine Runde Auto gefahren (ist aber ein Automatik), tat gut!
Bei mir ist der ganze Arn noch geschwollen! Habe halt auch Sorge, dass ich meinen Zeigefinger vergessen kann, da ich ihn immer noch nicht beugen kann. Aber die Sehnenplatte der Hand tut weh und ist halt auch geschwollen. Letzte Nacht brauchte ich aber kein Ibu!!
Ich bin auch nur gesetzlich versichert, der Rententräger zahlt die Reha!! Der Arzt muss dazu was ausfüllen und der Patient hat auch einiges an Papierkram, aber das ist doch echt wichtig! Kannst Du denn schon wieder arbeiten? Und wirst Du wieder Ski fahren?
Also, wenn das 105 Grad sind, schaffe ich das, glaube ich auch. Am Dienstag habe ich das nächste Mal Physio und freue mich drauf, das tut soooo gut!!
Liebe Grüße


----------



## SandraSunny (10. Februar 2018)

So sah das Ganze vor der OP aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SandraSunny (10. Februar 2018)

Ich finde im Internet keine Übung, um das Strecken zu trainieren. Wenn da jemand Tips für mich hat, sehr gerne


----------



## janine1809 (10. Februar 2018)

Tja, ich bin Studentin, da gibt es leider niemanden, der die Reha übernehmen könnte  Bin trotzdem weiterhin zur Uni gegangen und hab auch meine Klausuren mitgeschrieben.
Ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich nicht, ob ich noch mal Snowboard fahren gehe... momentan kann ich es mir nicht vorstellen, aber in einem Jahr mag das anders aussehen. Obwohl es unlogisch ist, weil ich jede andere Sportart, die ich betreibe, weitermachen möchte! (Reiten, Laufen, Yoga)
Wenn du den Arm genau so weit beugen kannst, müsste aber auch Zähneputzen und Trinken funktionieren?
Strecken übe ich zu Hause, indem ich mich vor einen Tisch stelle und die Kante mit den Händen greife (Innenseite der Arme nach außen also) und dann vorsichtig versuche zu strecken, wenn es nicht mehr weitergeht bleibe ich da und mache leichte Bewegungen und das Ganze 4x40 Sek. (oder noch öfter). Mehrmals täglich. Für's Beugen einfach den Arm heben und den Unterarm über dem Kopf beugen bzw. "fallen lassen" damit die Erdanziehungskraft hilft.


----------



## janine1809 (10. Februar 2018)

Ach so und die Narbe muss auch geschmeidig bleiben! Zwei mal täglich mit Öl (ich nehmen Kokosnussöl) einreiben und massieren.


----------



## SandraSunny (10. Februar 2018)

Mhm, ok, dann müssen es wohl leider weniger Grad sein...
Ich habe auch weiter gearbeitet, musste halt mit den Öffis fahren. Schreiben geht halt nicht, aber man ja tippen. Tanzen geht aber sehr gut. Danke für den Tipp mit denÜbzngwn, werde ich machen!
Ich nutze Bi-Öl, ist auch sehr gut, Deine Narbe sieht aber schon besser aus als meine. 
Hoffe sehr, dass es bald mit den Alltagsdingen klappt. 
Als Studentin bist Du doch auch krankenversichert..? Aber Du scheinst ja bereits Riesenfortschritte zu machen. Super


----------



## SandraSunny (20. Februar 2018)

Hallo Janine,
und, bist Du schon in den Neuseeland-Vorbereitungen? 
Bei mir ist manches besser, Beugen und Strecken lässt zu wünschen übrig... Donnerstag wird nochmal geröntgt. Und die Reha kann ich schon am 1. beginnen, das ist gut!! Seit gestern arbeite ich mit dem Theraband zuhause. War im Reha-Sportstudio und bin doch sehr sensibel, weil einer der Trainer meinte „weiter geht die Streckung noch nicht?“. Der kannte natürlich meine Geschichte nicht, aber ein unangenehmes Gefühl blieb doch... 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## janine1809 (22. Februar 2018)

Hallo Sandra,
ja, so langsam bin ich schon nervös  kaufe die letzten Sachen ein und packe schon ein paar Sachen zusammen!
Hmm.. aber bei dir ist ja auch noch nicht so lange her... warte mal ab! Wird es denn besser? Hast du mit der Drehung eigentlich Probleme?
Bei mir gehts mit der Streckung voran, wenn der Physio dran war, dann schafft er fast 0 Grad! Im Alltag heißt das circa 20 Grad ... und die Beugung liegt weiter bei 100 und 110 Grad. Aber da ist auch einfach ein Widerstand, der wohl entweder vom Gelenk selbst oder von den Schrauben und Platten kommt. Die sollen dann im Juni auch raus und vll wird dabei gleich eine Athrolyse gemacht. Mein Physio nennt das Toilettenspülung :-D 
Ach ja! Hab mir eine Bandage für den Ellenbogen gekauft, davon ging die Schwellung (bzw. das feste Eiweiß, weiß nicht, ob du das auch hast?) sehr gut weg.
Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg in der Reha!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SandraSunny (22. Februar 2018)

HEy, schön nochmal von Dir zu lesen. Irgendwie ist das Forum wohl eingeschlafen.
Das klingt ja fantastisch, was Du erreicht hast, toll!!! 
Schon, ich mache auch Fortschritte, weiß aber nicht, ob das was mit besserem Beugen und Strecken zu tun hat oder ob der restliche Körper besser kompensiert. Und der Arzt nervt mich halt, hat mir heute wieder erzählt, was es für eine schwerwiegende Verletzung wäre und manche kämen nie weiter als ich jetzt...Habe mir überlegt, den Arzt zu wechseln. Erstmal brauche ich ja keinen. Du bekommst im Juli schon alles wieder raus? Wer hat das entschieden? Ich dachte, es würde ein Jahr dauern, weiß aber gar nicht mehr, woher ich die Info habe... Auf dem Röntgenbild heute konnte man den Bruch wohl noch gut sehen, Platten, Schrauben und Drähte sitzen aber wohl gut und fest. Der eine Physio meinte, nachdem er den OP-Bericht gelesen hat, dass mir der Trapezius verkürzt worden wäre. Dann dauert das mit der Streckung natürlich. 
Wo bekommt man denn so eine Bandage her??
Ich war vorhin schwimmen und das tat richtig gut!! Der Arzt meinte auf Nachfrage, ich könne bei der Reha ja Bewegungsbad versuchen, müsste halt gucken, ob es dadurch schlimmer werden würde. Habe mich gefragt, was denn da schlimmer werden könnte..??? Also es tat einfach nur gut. Mit der Drehung habe ich keine Probleme. 
Ich wünsche Dir eine super Zeit!
Sandra


----------



## SandraSunny (23. Februar 2018)

Eine Frage habe ich noch: wie heißt Dein Arzt und wo wirst Du das „Gedöns“ entfernen lassen?
Liebe Grüße


----------



## janine1809 (23. Februar 2018)

Hey  Ja, das erzählt mir der Chirurg hier in Deutschland halt auch immer. Aber ganz ehrlich, die sehen auch viele ältere Menschen, bei denen das dann natürlich nicht mehr so gut heilt... von daher  
Mein Hausarzt und der Chirurg hier in D haben das unabhängig voneinander gesagt. Frühestens kommt es nach 6 Monaten raus, spätestens nach einem Jahr. Sie meinten halt, dass ich sehr aktiv sei etc und man das daher so früh wie möglich rausnimmt. 
Die Bandage habe ich bei amazon bestellt, gibt verschiedene, aber ich hab die hier genommen: https://www.amazon.de/Bonmedico®-El...415149&sr=8-4&keywords=bandage+bonmedico&th=1
Also ich wüsste auch nicht, warum dir schwimmen schaden sollte?? Ich würde das machen, was dir gut tut, ohne dabei voll zu belasten.
Ich schreibe dir eine PN wegen des Namens ;-)
LG und ich wünsche dir noch eine schnelle Genesung!


----------



## SandraSunny (23. Februar 2018)

Ja bitte, gerne!
Und danke für den Link!
Ausgiebig Therme und Sauna geht auch (wobei der Arzt meinte, dass Sauna wegen der Platten problematisch sein könnte...-irgendwie ist der gegen alles, was Spaß macht).
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Luna15 (1. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
habe eben eure Beiträge gelesen. Ich habe mir im Oktober 2017 auch eine Luxation mit Radiusköpfchentrümmerfraktur zugezogen ‚ Verletzung der Kapsel und Bandapperat und die Krone von der Elle gebrochen. 
Ursprünglich sollte ich eine Radiuskopfprothese erhalten aber unter OP konnten sie das Köpfchen mittels Schrauben wieder rekonstruieren , Bänder und Kapsel wurden genäht. Anschließend bekam ich eine Bewegungsorthese für 6 Wochen ohne Belastung.
Danach ging ich in die Reha, bei der Rö -Kontrolle nach 6 Wochen sah man schon starke Verkalkungen( heterope Ossifikationen). 
Am Ende der Reha konnte ich meinen Ellenbogen 50 Grad strecken und 90 Grad beugen und die Umwendbewegung ging gar nicht , die war komplett eingeseift. Trotz intensiver Beübung blieb es bei dieser Bewegungseinschränkung. 
Nach CT Kontrolle stellte sich heraus, dass sich eine Knochenbrücke an Elle und Speiche gebildet hatte und Ich deshalb diese starke Bewegungseinschränkung  hatte.

Ich habe mich dann für eine offene Arthrolyse entschieden und würde es immer wieder tun. Es ist zwar harte Arbeit , aber es lohnt sich. 
Jetzt 12 Wochen danach , kann ich 120 Grad beugen und 10 Grad strecken , die Umwendbewegung ist auch fast vollständig . Habe die ersten 4 Wochen nach OP  stündliche Übungen gemacht, danach nicht mehr ganz so straff, aber es hat sich bezahlt gemacht. Ich bin überglücklich mit der wiedergewonnen Beweglichkeit.

Ich hoffe ich kann mit meinen Beitrag all denjenigen Mut machen , die auch eine Bewegungseinschränkung haben. Lasst den Kopf nicht hängen


----------



## Scaltbrok (1. Juni 2018)

Hi Luna!

Oha, wie bekommt man so eine Komplizierte Fraktur hin?
Darf ich fragen wie alt du bist? Weil ich dachte immer das Gelenkersatz erst immer gemacht wird wenn ein entsprechendes alter erreicht ist.
Ich denke du kannst auf jeden fall froh sein das sie das nicht machen mussten..

Hab gerade noch meinen letzten Eintrag gelesen, das war vor meinem Valencia Event.
Das habe ich erfolgreich hinter mich gebracht, ohne Sturz oder sonstiges. Allerdings habe ich zum Ende hin Probleme mit meinem Ellenbogen bekommen. Erst war es ein Tennisellenbogen durch die Überlastung.
Jetzt knirscht er wieder und blockiert zwischendurch 

Beim Arzt war ich noch nicht, ich hatte für ende April das nächste 3 Tages Event in Mugello gebucht, danach wollte ich dann zum Arzt zum checken lassen.
Nunja, daraus wurde nichts, ich bin am ersten Tag in der dritten Runde aufgrund Bremsendefekts schwer gestürzt. Folge: 6 gebrochene Rippen, Kompressionsfrakturen an 4 Brustwirbeln, 5 fach gebrochenes Schlüsselbein und ein gebrochenes Brustbein.
Auf das Schlüsselbein kam eine Platte, der rest verheilt derzeit ohne Operation.
Da ich noch Probleme im Linken Knie hatte, wollte man davon ein MRT anfertigen. Aufgrund der verbauten Platte geht das jetzt nicht mehr 

Deswegen weiß ich auch nicht inwiefern es sinn macht zum Arzt zu gehen. Ich gehe aber davon aus das ich nächste Woche wieder Auto fahren kann, dann werde ich einen Termin beim Arzt ausmachen..
Ich vermute aber dass sich wieder einmal Knorpel gelöst hat, das gute dieses mal ist das ich bis auf das blockieren keine weiteren schmerzen oder Beschwerden habe..


----------



## SandraSunny (1. Juni 2018)

Hi Luna,
danke für Deine Info. Was genau ist denn eine offene Arthrolyse? Läuft das unter Vollnarkose? Wo hast Du es machen lassen? Ich könnte jetzt bereits (nach 4,5 Monaten) eine Platte und die dazugehörigen Schrauben entfernen lassen, die andere (ulnare) leider noch nicht, da der knöcherne Umbau noch kaum sichtbar ist. Da warte ich dann noch, denn auf zwei Eingriffe habe ich keine Lust. Musste leider auch feststellen, dass man am besten auf sich hört, ich habe so viele Ärzte auf meinem Weg gehabt, bei denen ich mich gefragt habe, ob die das wirklich studiert haben. In der Duisburger BG-Klinik fühle ich mich aber gut betreut. Aber eigentlich habe ich alles in Eigenregie gemacht und bin glücklich über meine Fortschritte! Ich habe kaum noch Einschränkungen, obwohl ich noch längst nicht bei 100% angekommen bin. Aber das wird noch. Und das, obwohl die Prognose so desaströs war! 
@Scaltbrok: alles, alles Gute


----------



## Luna15 (1. Juni 2018)

Hallo Scaltbrok ,
du bist ja ein richtiger Pechvogel. Ich wünsche dir schnelle Genesung.

Ich bin 45 Jahre und bin beim Volleyball spielen ganz unglücklich auf den ausgestreckten Arm gefallen .

Hallo SandraSunny,
eine offene Arthrolyse ist eine Gelenkmobilisierung unter Vollbarkose , bei mir wurden die Verkalkungen abgetragen und die Kapsel gespalten, weil sie vernarbt war. Habe einen Schmerzkatheter im Krankenhaus gehabt, damit ich sofort den Elkenbogen wieder bewegen kann. Zu Hause dann Motorschiene , Quengelschiene und zusätzlich intensive aktive Übung. Die ersten Wochen geht die Bewegung sofort wieder weg , sobald man den Arm nicht bewegt. Aber ab der 4. Woche wurde  es besser. Also für alle Betroffenen, nicht aufgeben!!! Trainieren ist nach einer Arthrolyse das A und O ️‍♀️️‍♂️. Natürlich erstmal ohne Gewicht .

Die Arthrolyse würde in der Medizinischen Hochschule Hannover gemacht. Auch da würde ich wieder für eine Radiuskopfprothese aufgeklärt und habe wieder Glück gehabt und keine bekommen . Nun knackt und knirscht es bei mir auch beim Beugen und Strecken , weil der Radiuskopf nicht mehr ganz rund ist. Aber ich bin trotzdem froh, dass ich keine Prothese bekommen habe.


So ich wünsche euch allen schnelle Erfolge und gute Besserung.

Liebe Grüße, Luna 15


----------



## SandraSunny (1. Juni 2018)

Ah, danke! Ja, trainieren, trainieren, trainieren. Das kann einem niemand abnehmen. Bin froh, dass ich ohnehin Spaß an Sport habe, sonst wäre es eine Quälerei geworden. Naja und ich habe mich gesagt, ich habe es selber kaputt gemacht also mussnichbes auch selber wieder heil machen. Ohne OP wäre w aber natürlich mi nicht gegangen, war ja nicht mehr viel da, von meinem armen Ellenbogen.


----------



## janine1809 (2. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich wollte nur noch mal kurz Bescheid sagen, wie es bei mir zur Zeit aussieht. Also ich hatte im Urlaub kaum Probleme mit dem Arm, zwar war er morgens manchmal etwas steif, aber das wird auch immer besser. Ich war sogar reiten und surfen  In ca. einem 1 1/2 Monaten sollen dann die Platten und die Schrauben rauskommen, damit ich die volle Streckung wieder hinbekomme, die geht nämlich weiterhin nicht, es fehlen so 5 bis 10 Grad, bzw. kann der Physio eine Streckung hinbekommen, ich aber nicht. Die Beugung liegt bei ca. 125 Grad (geschätzt). Also im Alltag bemerke ich das kaum und Schmerzen hab ich, wie gesagt, auch kaum welche.



SandraSunny schrieb:


> Ich habe kaum noch Einschränkungen, obwohl ich noch längst nicht bei 100% angekommen bin. Aber das wird noch. Und das, obwohl die Prognose so desaströs war!
> @Scaltbrok: alles, alles Gute



Das hört sich ja super! Sehr schön 

Ich melde mich noch mal nach der OP und dann schauen wir mal, ob es noch besser wird! Obwohl ich auf die OP gut verzichten könnte... Wisst ihr, ob sie die ganze Narbe noch mal aufschneiden müssen dafür? Hatte gehofft, dass die das arthroskopisch machen könnten :-D Hattet ihr dabei auch wieder eine Vollnarkose? Die macht mir am meisten zu schaffen... und der Angst vor den ominösen Krankenhauskeimen.

LG
Janine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SandraSunny (2. Juni 2018)

Oh, hallo Janine,
schön, von dir zu lesen! Auf die OP habe ich auch wenig Lust, könnte ja jetzt schon was entfernen lassen und den Rest im Juli/August. Aber der Arzt sagte
mir, dass ich dann 2-3 Wochen keinen Sport machen dürfe. Ne, da warte ich lieber auf die kältere Jahreszeit, will doch schwimmen und so. Klar, ich möchte auch wissen, wie das Ganze wird, wenn das Metall draußen ist (hattest du am Flughafen Probleme? Ich in DUS, in Italien aber nicht), aber zweimal Vollnarkose will ich auch nicht. Bei der Streckung komme ich laut Arzt auf 20, aber das kann nicht ganz stimmen, so gut ist es noch nicht (außer bei der Osteopathie, alles ist sehr weich und das Gelenk lässt schmerzlos alles zu!). Streckung liegt zwischen 120-130, aber da geht auch noch was. Meine Finger kann ich alle wieder beugen, Kraft fehlt noch was und der Zeigefinger ist vom Gefühl noch nicht perfekt. Eigentlich geht alles, nur Ohrstecker rechts bekomme ich nicht gut rein. 
Also entweder wird die ME mittels Vollnarkose oder Plexusanästhesie gemacht. Letzteres ist mir aber zu gruslig, da werden ja alle Nerven des Armes gelähmt....Es muss nicht die gesamte Narbe wieder aufgeschnitten werden! Vielleicht hilft Dir das schon. 
Liebe Grüße an alle Mitleider


----------



## janine1809 (2. Juni 2018)

Hey Sandra  Das hab ich natürlich ganz vergessen, dass ich dann wieder kein Sport machen kann! Hab allerdings auch Sorge, dass es immer mehr verknöchert und zuwächst...

Am Flughafen hatte ich gar keine Probleme, und ich war in Frankfurt, Christchurch, Auckland, Sydney, Shanghai und Singapur. Hat die Security Stress gemacht bei dir?

Ich fände die Plexusanästhesie gar nicht schlecht  dann gibts noch ne Schlafspritze und gut is' ;-) Langzeitfolgen von Vollnarkosen sind noch nicht wirklich gut erforscht, aber so richtig gesund kann das nicht sein. Da gehen bestimmt einige graue Zellen den Bach runter. Da würde ich an deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall auch noch warten und wenigstens nur eine Narkose wählen.

LG


----------



## SandraSunny (2. Juni 2018)

Man kann doch auf dem CT sehen, ob es verknöchert, bzw. der Physiotherapeut kann das spüren. Bei mir ist alles noch ganz weich, sodass ich berichtige Hoffnung haben kann, dass alles wieder „wie neu“ wird. 
Ja, klar, Vollnarkosen müssen auch nicht sein, aber der Eingriff dauert wohl nur 20 Minuten. Ich hatte jetzt so lange Sorge, ob das mit meinen Fingern wieder wird, dass ich mehr Angsr vor der Plexusanästhesie habe. Aber ich werde mich vorher nochmal gut beraten lassen in der Klinik. Überlege auch noch, ob ich es in Österreich oder in Duisburg machen lassen. Bei ersterem würde ich es mit einem schönen Urlaub verbinden;-).
Ja, in DUS schlug der Scanner an. Ich hatte eine Bescheinigung von der Klinik, wollten die aber gar nicht sehen. 
Ich bin echt glücklich, dass es wieder so gut geht, muss aber auch sagen, dass ich täglich was dafür tue. Muss echt aufpassen, dass ich nicht komplett sportbesessen werde. Eigentlich bin ich so der Ausdauer-Freizeitsportler, mutiere aber zum Krafttraining-Freak;-)


----------



## Pebu65 (2. Juni 2018)

Ich bin bei der Suche nach einem Fixateur extern auf diesem Forum gestossen.
Am Samstag  vor 3 Wochen bin ich beim Gassi gehen gestürzt, direkt auf meiner Hand und dann auf meinem Arm.
In der Notaufnahme wurde schon nach dem Röntgen erwähnt dass mein Ellbogen sehr merkwürdig aussieht. Erst das CT zeigt die genaue Diagnose. Ellbogenluxation links mit dislozierte Radiuskopffraktur, extraartikuläre apophysiale abrissfraktur des lateralen Condylus humeri links und Fraktur des Processus coronoideus der linken Ulna. Somit wurde ich am 15.05. operiert und mit einem beweglichen Fixateur extern versorgt. Nach 14 Tage entlassen aus dem Krankenhaus Hohenlind in Köln.
Die ersten Tage habe ich Zuhause gemeistert.

Was hier alles geschrieben wurde, ist für mich sehr interessant. Vor allem das vor 10 Jahre mehrere mit einem Fixateur versorgt wurden.


----------



## SandraSunny (2. Juni 2018)

Ich leider nicht, es gab einen schweren, dicken Gips für vier Wochen. Wenn ich einen Fixateur gehabt hätte, wäre sicher alles schneller gegangen. 
Gute Besserung!!


----------



## Pebu65 (2. Juni 2018)

Dankeschön. Ich muss aber den Fixateur für insgesamt 6 Wochen tragen.


----------



## SandraSunny (2. Juni 2018)

Ja, aber der Ellenbogen bleibt beweglicher!


----------



## Pebu65 (2. Juni 2018)

SandraSunny schrieb:


> Ja, aber der Ellenbogen bleibt beweglicher!


Ja, das bleibt er auch wenn nicht bis zur vollständigen Grad. Das kommt bestimmt nach der Entfernung


----------



## SandraSunny (2. Juni 2018)

Naja, üben mußt Du dann schon;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SandraSunny (23. Juni 2018)

Hey, ich wollte mal nachfragen, wie es Euch so geht? Und ob bei jemanden bereits das Material wieder entfernt wurde. Wenn ja, fängt man danach wieder bei Null an? Ward Ihr stationär oder ambulant dafür in der Klinik?
Liebe Grüße


----------



## davidmm (24. Juni 2018)

Falls du nach Holgi fragst der war hier zuletzt im Jahre 2013.
Die Methoden wie Fixaturen haben sich bewährt und was man in den Science Blättern lesen kann ist oft Science Fiction. Gutes Schuhwerk ist das A und O im Sport. Nicht nur beim Fahrrad sondern gerade beim Kraxeln, oder Klettern wie man manchmal sagt.


----------



## Pebu65 (3. Juli 2018)

Seit letzte Woche Mittwoch bin ich den Fixateur los. Mein Arm war dermaßen geschwollen das ich ihn in keiner Bluse oder Jacke bekam. Das war sehr erschreckend für mich, er war seit einigen Jahren schon immer dicker auf Grund des Lymphödem. Aber so noch nie. Somit gab es nur einen Ausweg, er muss in dem Kompressionsarmstrumpf. Was mit viel Mühe vollbracht würde.
Gestern erste Physiotherapieeinheit.
Es geht auf jeden Fall wieder aufwärts.
Bekomme ihn zwar noch nicht in der vollenden Flexion und Extension, teilweise noch mit Schmerzen verbunden.
Trotz allem bin ich sehr motiviert, will in zwei Wochen wieder zur Arbeit.


----------



## janine1809 (24. Juli 2018)

SandraSunny schrieb:


> Hey, ich wollte mal nachfragen, wie es Euch so geht? Und ob bei jemanden bereits das Material wieder entfernt wurde. Wenn ja, fängt man danach wieder bei Null an? Ward Ihr stationär oder ambulant dafür in der Klinik?
> Liebe Grüße



Hallo in die Runde 
@SandraSunny  Ich war heute beim Ellenbogenspezialist in Essen, um die Entfernung der Platten und Schrauben zu besprechen und dabei kam raus, dass ich wieder ein CT machen lassen muss, eine Vollnarkose brauche und mind. 3 Tage im KH verbringen werde. Danach erst mal 2 Wochen Krankenschein. Ist wohl genauso anspruchsvoll wie die ersten beiden OPs. Danach gibt es wieder Physio, aber es dauert wohl nicht so lange wie beim ersten Mal, da der Knochen ja nicht heilen muss.

Eigentlich hab ich den Termin für Mitte Oktober vereinbart, allerdings frage ich mich, ob es das wert ist? Klar, die Möglichkeit auf weitere Bewegungsfreiheit ist gegeben. Aber ich komme auch mit den Einschränkungen (ca. 15 Grad Streckung und 15 Grad Beugung fehlen, wenn der Physiotherapeut nicht dran war) im Alltag gut zurecht. Die Risiken einer OP sollte man auch nicht unterschätzen.. die meisten Sorgen machen mir weiterhin die Vollnarkose und die Möglichkeit, dass mein Nerv beschädigt wird. Ich muss mir das noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

Sonnige Grüße ;-)


----------



## Scaltbrok (15. August 2018)

Auch mal von mir was neues.
War beim Arzt wegen meinem Ellenbogen. Sind bleibende schäden und ich gelte als austherapiert, also keine weitere OP nötig/möglich. Immerhin habe ich jetzt von meiner Unfallversicherung knapp 4000€ dafür bekommen (Versicherungen sind wichtig!!). MRT konnte doch gemacht werden, der Arzt hat mich total ungläubig angeschaut als ich gesagt habe das aufgrund der Schlüsselbeinplatte kein MRT möglich sei. Keine ahnung warum die im Krankenhaus kein bock drauf hatten einen MRT von meinem Knie zu machen.
Wie dem auch sei, morgen hab ich Kontrolle Schlüsselbein/Wirbelsäule. Anschließend dann MRT vom Knie und Besprechung desselben.
Wirbelsäule macht mir noch ziemlich probleme . Physio kommt auch nicht wirklich weiter, ich hoffe auf den arzt morgen, das ihm etwas einfällt.


----------



## SandraSunny (5. September 2018)

@Janine: wie hast Du Dich mittlerweile entschieden?? Bei mir sieht es auch so aus, als könnte im Oktober alles (oder zumindest, das, was stört) entfernt werden. Und ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass es nicht so einfach wird (eine Klinik hat mich so abgewiesen, weil es so kompliziert sei). Ich bin natürlich überhaupt nicht scharf auf eine OP oder einen Klinikaufenthalt, aber einiges stört mich nun, ich könnte von der Beugung und Streckung noch mehr erreichen und es beginnt an einer Stelle, wo eine Schraube durchkommt, auch zu stechen. Das Zeug muss raus! Bis auf beim Telefonieren (das geht vom Winkel immer noch nur sehr krampfig vonstatten) habe ich ansonsten keine Einschränkungen. Aber diese wichtigen Alltagspunkt würde ich gern verbessern . Am Dienstag werde ich erfahren, was die BG Klinik in Duisburg dazu sagt. Leider war das letzte Röntgenbild (wollte in Köln bei einem „Experten“ angefertigt, für den A....! Man sieht zwar das Gelenk (es ist wieder top geworden!), aber man kann überhaupt nicht sehen, ob die Trümmer wieder gut durchbaut sind, weil die nur die Platten geröntgt haben.... 
Liebe Grüße und bis für Erfahrungsberichte bzgl. ME-Entfernung dankbar!!!
Sandra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SandraSunny (11. Oktober 2018)

Hier war zwar schon länger niemand mehr aktiv, aber vielleicht kommt ja nochmal jemand hier vorbei und freut sich über den Eintrag. 
Ich habe die ME überstanden! War kompliziert und eine Schraube musste auch drin bleiben, weil man sonst zuviel vom Knochen hätte zerstören müssen, aber sie ist weit genug vom Gelenk entfernt und stört nicht. Nun bin ich gespannt, wie sich alles weiterentwickelt. Die nächsten Wochen muss ich höllisch aufpassen, darf NICHTS tragen. Bewegen so gut es geht natürlich schon. Ist halt jetzt ein Rückschritt, aber das war ja klar. 
Drücke allen die Daumen, die es noch vor sich haben!


----------



## Dapaus (26. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt hat es mich erwischt. Hatte am Wochenende einen Snowboardunfall, bei dem ich mir den linken Ellenbogen ausgekugelt habe. Leider mit Trümmerfraktur des Radiusköpfchens.

Heute habe ich mit dem Chefarzt gesprochen. Die Knochenteile,  die derzeit im Gelenk umherschwirren, müssen entfernt werden. Bei der OP wird man entscheiden, ob das Radiusköpfchen durch ein Implantat ersetzt wird, oder ob ich einen externen Fixateur bekommen werde.

Der Arzt rät mir dazu, mich hobbymäßig neu zu orientieren. MTB sei nicht mehr der richtige Sport für mich, wenn überhaupt, dann bitte nur noch bergauf. 

Ich komme heute irgendwie überhaupt nicht klar.

Übermorgen steht die OP an. Mal schauen, was die mit mir anstellen.

Ich hoffe, der Arzt hat das etwas dramatisiert. So kam er mir aber leider nicht vor. 

Gruß und gute Besserung euch allen, wenn ihr noch Probleme habt

Daniel


----------



## SandraSunny (26. Februar 2019)

Hallo Daniel,
tut mir leid für Dich, wie ärgerlich!! Wo lässt Du Dich denn operieren? Warte erstmal ab, OP scheint ja leider unumgänglich zu sein, aber wie es dann weiter geht, steht definitiv auf einem anderen Blatt!!! Das Wichtigste ist eine saubere OP! Mir sagte man (mein Ellbogengelenk war komplett zertrümmert, es war nichts mehr an Ort und Stelle, zusätzlich drei Finger taub und steif), dass der Arm annähernd steif bleiben würde. Zudem werde die Behinderung so stark bleiben, dass ich vieles nicht mehr werde tun können. Nun, das Ganze ist ein Jahr her, ich habe sieben Monate TÄGLICH trainiert und es gibt absolut NICHTS, was ich nicht mit dem Arm machen kann! Ich war wieder Skilaufen, mache jeglichen Kraft- und Ausdauersport, habe neulich meine obere Etage komplett allein umgeräumt (schwere Schränke geschoben). Mir wurde von verschiedenen Ärzten immer und immer wieder gesagt, dass ich stark eingeschränkt bleiben werde. Du musst einfach taub werden! Schau, dass Du in einem guten Krankenhaus versorgt wirst und arbeite dann ständig selber an Dir/Deinem Arm!!! Das ist das A und O!!
Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg und Kraft und wenn Du Fragen hast, schreib gern!


----------



## Deleted 331894 (28. Februar 2019)

Hey, erstmal gute Besserung! Bleib da auf jeden Fall dran wie Sandra geschrieben hat. Ich hab mir die Schulter zerlegt, Humerurskopf Matsch, ausgekugelt etc.

Mein Doc sagt auch, Kein Klettern, Kein MTB, Kein Motorrad, etc. Habe trotzdem weitergemacht, es braucht Zeit, es tut manchmal weh aber es geht wieder alles bis auf schweres ueber Kopf heben. Der Koerper ist ein faszinierender Apparat der einiges kompensieren kann! Man muss aber dranbleiben und sich Zeit lassen.


----------



## Dapaus (28. Februar 2019)

Danke für die lieben Worte.

Bin gerade aus der OP aufgewacht.

Scheinbar ohne Implantat (?) und auch ohne Fixateuer (!).

Jetzt werde ich mal das Gespräch mit dem Chefarzt abwarten.

Vorgestern meinte er, die Belastung beim MTB fahren könnte auf Dauer Schäden für den Ellenbogen bedeuten. Er meinte, keine Ahnung, welche Folgen sich in 5-15 Jahren zeigen würden.

 Auf jeden Fall werde ich eure Tipps ernst nehmen und so viel trainieren, wie nur möglich.  

Wieso haben die hier eigentlich kein Red Bull TV?

Danke


----------



## DianaKiel (31. März 2020)

Hallo, 
Mein Name ist Diana. Ich hatte im Juli 2019 eine Ellenbogen-OP. 

Ich habe eine Frage:
Habt ihr auch bei Liegestütz und anderen Kraftübungen solche Knirschgeräusche? Ich habe dabei immer direkt eine Unsicherheit und eine gewisse Hemmschwelle. 

Weiterhin alles Gute an alle Leidensgenossen!


----------



## SandraSunny (31. März 2020)

_ja, manchmal knirscht es ein bisschen. _
Ich weiß ja nicht, was Dir genau passiert ist und wie lange das her ist, also vielleicht alles ganz harmlos und „im Rahmen“?


----------



## Deleted 331894 (1. April 2020)

Bei mir knirscht es auch manchmal. Aber ich mach den militarypress mit der kaputten Schulter mit 24Kg und auch Bankdruecken Liegestuetz etc sind auch ok. Allerdings hat sich bei mir ueber die Zeit eine Fehlstellung eingeschlichen (denke das kommt von den damals durchgeschnittenen Muskeln und Sehnen) die sich jetzt in einem gereizten Schleimbeutel bemerkbar macht.


----------



## BikingSan (2. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen, hier scheine ich ja im richtigen Thread zu sein. Vielleicht gibt es Erfahrungswerte zu folgendem Fall. Habe mir das innere Seitenband im Ellenbogen gerissen und einen Muskelfaserriss zugezogen. Am Knochen wurde eine Fisur fest gestellt. Das Ganze ist jetzt 8 Wochen her. Nach einer etwas seltsamen Reise von Arzt zu Arzt hiess es letzendlich es wird nicht operiert. Ich mach 3x die Woche Physio und mach die Übungen fleißig. Allerdings dauert es gefühlt eeewig den Arm wieder in die Streckung und Beugung zu bekommen. Es fehlen in der Streckung noch 25° und schmerzt dann im Gelenk. Und generell wird es nur langsam besser mit der Bewegung. Die Kraft im Arm ist nicht wirklich vorhanden. Nun meine Frage... ist so etwas bei Euch vollständig geheilt. Es kann bei einer konservativen Behandlung zu Instabilität kommen - gibt es da Erfahrungswerte? Gerade im Zusammenhang mit dem Biken und der Haltung auf dem Rad?


----------



## JansenFM (8. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin durch Google auf diesen super informativen Thread gestoßen. (Vielen Dank!) Habe mir nämlich vor 5 Wochen den distalen Humerus kompliziert gebrochen (Y-kondylär) mit stark dislozierten Fragmenten. Bin mit dem Rad gestürzt und voll auf den Ellenbogen geknallt. Habe noch am selben Tag einen externen Fixateur bekommen und 5 Tage später dann in der eigentlichen OP zwei winkelstabilen Platten mit Olekranon Osteonomie (Bilder ähneln sehr denen von Janine).

Lief soweit auch super, Gelenk ist gut rekonstruiert, Wunde ist gut verheilt. Habe keinen Gips/Schiene bekommen, sondern hatte ab dem Tag nach der OP nur einen einfachen Wundverband und sollte direkt anfangen den Arm selber zu bewegen. Hab dann neben 2-3x Physio die Woche motiviert die Übungen zu Hause gemacht. Komme jetzt in Flexion auf ca. 105°. In der Streckung fehlen so 20° bzw. die Physio kann schon weiter drücken. Pronation/Supination sind nicht beeinträchtigt.

Beim Röntgen 4 Wochen nach der OP war der Arzt aber nicht so 100% zufrieden mit der Heilung. Zwischen den Fragmenten war noch kein Kallus o.ä. sichtbar. Er meinte, dass ich vlt. schon zu viel bewegt hätte und es langsamer angehen solle. Jetzt bin ich etwas verunsichert, weil Bewegung ja eigentlich wichtig ist.

Vielleicht ist ja noch jemand hier aktiv: Wie hat sich das bei euch mit der Knochenheilung entwickelt? Wo steht ihr heute was die Funktion des Arms angeht?

Hab zusätzlich seit der OP noch Taubheitsgefühle im kleinen Finger und der Handkante. Besonders nach dem Üben wird der Finger gerne auch mal etwas steif. Hattet ihr das auch? Ist das bei euch von selbst weggegangen? Mein Arzt möchte hier erstmal noch abwarten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SarahB. (9. Mai 2021)

Hallo, schön, das sich hier mal wieder was tut. Ich hatte meinen Unfall und die OP 2007. 
Funktionell ist soweit alles ok. Nur bei Wetterwechseln, die spür ich total im Gelenk ! Oder stundenlanges Bügeln ist auch hinterher mit ziemlich viel Aua behaftet. Was auch geblieben sind, sind taube Stellen rund um die OP-Narbe. Wenn ich mir das rechte Gelenk irgendwo anstosse, das merk ich das kaum.


----------



## SandraSunny (9. Mai 2021)

JansenFM schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin durch Google auf diesen super informativen Thread gestoßen. (Vielen Dank!) Habe mir nämlich vor 5 Wochen den distalen Humerus kompliziert gebrochen (Y-kondylär) mit stark dislozierten Fragmenten. Bin mit dem Rad gestürzt und voll auf den Ellenbogen geknallt. Habe noch am selben Tag einen externen Fixateur bekommen und 5 Tage später dann in der eigentlichen OP zwei winkelstabilen Platten mit Olekranon Osteonomie (Bilder ähneln sehr denen von Janine).
> 
> Lief soweit auch super, Gelenk ist gut rekonstruiert, Wunde ist gut verheilt. Habe keinen Gips/Schiene bekommen, sondern hatte ab dem Tag nach der OP nur einen einfachen Wundverband und sollte direkt anfangen den Arm selber zu bewegen. Hab dann neben 2-3x Physio die Woche motiviert die Übungen zu Hause gemacht. Komme jetzt in Flexion auf ca. 105°. In der Streckung fehlen so 20° bzw. die Physio kann schon weiter drücken. Pronation/Supination sind nicht beeinträchtigt.
> ...


Hallo,
also bei mir hat es angeblich auch „lange“ gedauert, aber zwei verschiedene Ärzte und zwei verschiedene Aussagen. 
Taub waren meine Finger wegen des Unfalls, ist aber komplett wieder geworden. Vitamin B 12 kann eine gute Hilfe sein. 
Ich würde sagen, hör in Dich hinein was Dir gut tut. Damit scheinst Du ganz gut zu fahren!


----------



## JansenFM (16. Juni 2021)

Mal ein kleines Update von mir - finde die anderen Verläufe hier auch super interessant. ;-)

Komme jetzt nach 10 Wochen in der Beugung auf bis zu 125° in der Streckung fehlen weiterhin hartnäckig so 15-20°. Hab den Verdacht dass bei der Streckung das Material etwas hemmt - aber mal sehen. Vom Bewegungsausmaß kann ich damit im Alltag schon fast alles wieder machen. Denke aber, dass v.a. bei der Beugung noch mehr geht!

Die Knochenheilung geht leider sehr langsam voran. Die (großen ...) Bruchflächen/-spalte verschwimmen inzwischen etwas im Röntgenbild. Wird also wohl noch mehrere Wochen dauern bis ich mit Belastung wieder beginnen kann...

Der Nerv macht weiterhin Probleme mit leichter Taubheit und manchmal auftretenden Schmerzen. Da gehen die Meinungen der Ärzte auseinander, was zu tun ist. Die einen sagen Abwarten & Beobachten, die anderen würden am liebsten sofort operieren. Bin momentan eher auf der Seite der Abwarter. Mein kleiner Finger ist zwar etwas schwächer. Ansonsten gibt es aber keine motorischen Ausfälle.


----------



## Melanie_ (15. November 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,
nun habe ich mir mal alle Berichte von euren Verletzungen durchgelesen.

Ich habe mir am 12. Juni beim Fahrradsturz das Radiusköpfchen gebrochen (ab und in 2 Teilen) Band war durch und Luxation.

Ich hatte 2 Tage nach dem Unfall meine Operation, dann Mittwoch und Donnerstag eine Gipsschien und dann für 6 Wochen eine Bewegungsschiene. Nur leider war alles sehr sehr lange geschwollen und für Bewegung war entsprechend sehr eingeschränkt.

Nun ist es bei mir 5 Monate her und mir fehlen zur vollständigen Streckung immer noch 25 Grad. Beugung ca. 10-15 Grad (was mich jetzt weniger stört)
Meine Physiotherapeutin meint die letzten Grad ziehen sich hartnäckig. In 2,5 Wochen habe ich jetzt 5 Grad geschafft.

Wie lange hast es bei euch gedauert bis alles wieder funktioniert hat?

Würde mich über Antworten freuen


----------



## janine1809 (15. November 2022)

Melanie_ schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> nun habe ich mir mal alle Berichte von euren Verletzungen durchgelesen.
> 
> Ich habe mir am 12. Juni beim Fahrradsturz das Radiusköpfchen gebrochen (ab und in 2 Teilen) Band war durch und Luxation.
> ...


Hey Melanie,

so lange sich noch was verbessert, ist das auf jeden Fall ein gutes Zeichen! Bei mir hat es damals auch lange gedauert, wobei mir weiterhin ein paar Grad fehlen. Das stört mich aber fast nie ☺️ Ich dehne mittlerweile mein Handgelenk jeden Tag, da auch das verkürzt war, das ist mir damals aber erst nicht aufgefallen. Dadurch habe ich auf jeden Fall noch mal mehr Beweglichkeit bekommen (auf alle Viere, dann Handflächen nach innen drehen, um das Handgelenk und den Unterarm zu dehnen).

Schöne Grüße und gute Besserung!


----------



## Melanie_ (16. November 2022)

Hey Janine,

Danke für deine Rückmeldung 😊

Wie lange hat es bei dir damals gedauert?
Wie viel Grad Einschränkung hast du noch?

Das werde ich auch mal ausprobieren. Meine Physiotherapeutin hat mir auch ein paar leichtere Belastungsübungen vor ein paar Wochen gezeigt. Die mache ich auch alle 2 Tage um die Streckung zu bekommen.

Viel Zeit und Geduld hat meine Ärztin die mich operiert hat gesagt und das stimmt auch…


----------



## janine1809 (16. November 2022)

Melanie_ schrieb:


> Hey Janine,
> 
> Danke für deine Rückmeldung 😊
> 
> ...


Hey,

ich kann das leider gar nicht mehr sagen, aber mindestens 6 Monate. Wieviel Grad mir genau fehlen, weiß ich gar nicht, es müsste aber einstellig sein. Im Alltag fällt das niemandem auf und ich kann mich auf jeden Fall mit den Fingern auf der Schulter berühren, wenn ich den Arm beuge. Frauen haben häufig eine Hyperextension, die ist bei mir jetzt natürlich weg.

Genau, Geduld braucht man, hatte ich allerdings auch nicht ;-) man kann zwar nicht alles wegtrainieren, aber Durchhaltevermögen und viele Wiederholungen bringen einen sehr weit!


----------



## Melanie_ (16. November 2022)

janine1809 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich kann das leider gar nicht mehr sagen, aber mindestens 6 Monate. Wieviel Grad mir genau fehlen, weiß ich gar nicht, es müsste aber einstellig sein. Im Alltag fällt das niemandem auf und ich kann mich auf jeden Fall mit den Fingern auf der Schulter berühren, wenn ich den Arm beuge. Frauen haben häufig eine Hyperextension, die ist bei mir jetzt natürlich weg.
> 
> Genau, Geduld braucht man, hatte ich allerdings auch nicht ;-) man kann zwar nicht alles wegtrainieren, aber Durchhaltevermögen und viele Wiederholungen bringen einen sehr weit!


Huhu,

zur Schulter komme ich mit den Fingern noch nicht. Sollte das so bleiben wäre bisher nicht so schlimm ich hab zumindest Haare und Co. zusammen binden das ist mir schon mal wichtig, komme zum Mund und Ohr.

Streckung wäre mit wichtiger. Ja, die Überstreckung habe ich zur Physio auch gesagt das wäre mir egal 🙈 aber ich hätte gerne noch etwas Streckung. 25 Grad da hängt der Arm so „komisch“. Ich denke wenn ich nachher 10 Grad habe warte ich zufrieden. Man läuft ja meist nie mit durchgestreckten Armen durch die Gegend.

LG


----------



## Dynamo72 (17. November 2022)

Melanie_ schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> zur Schulter komme ich mit den Fingern noch nicht. Sollte das so bleiben wäre bisher nicht so schlimm ich hab zumindest Haare und Co. zusammen binden das ist mir schon mal wichtig, komme zum Mund und Ohr.
> 
> ...


Das kommt wieder. Der Ellenbogen ist leider die beschi..enste Stelle, die man sich brechen kann. Mich hat's vor 5 Monaten zerlegt nachdem mir n Fußgänger ins Rad rannte. Nach OP und so weiter bin ich jetzt bei 130° Beugung und bei der Streckung fehlen mir locker 20° zum alten Zustand. Radfahren geht wieder (bedingt), hab mich bis jetzt nur an leichtes Gemüse getraut. Jetzt hilft nur Geduld (genau meine Kernkompetenz) und viel Physio. Kenne Leute, da hat es über 2 Jahre gedauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melanie_ (18. November 2022)

Dynamo72 schrieb:


> Das kommt wieder. Der Ellenbogen ist leider die beschi..enste Stelle, die man sich brechen kann. Mich hat's vor 5 Monaten zerlegt nachdem mir n Fußgänger ins Rad rannte. Nach OP und so weiter bin ich jetzt bei 130° Beugung und bei der Streckung fehlen mir locker 20° zum alten Zustand. Radfahren geht wieder (bedingt), hab mich bis jetzt nur an leichtes Gemüse getraut. Jetzt hilft nur Geduld (genau meine Kernkompetenz) und viel Physio. Kenne Leute, da hat es über 2 Jahre gedauert.


Vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung 

Ich meine ich bin aktuell auch bei 130 Grad in der Beugung es fehlen ca. Noch so 15 Grad, dass es weiter bei dem anderen Arm ist.

Zeit und Geduld ist das Wort der Ärzte auch an mich gewesen.
Ich bin schon geduldig, aber nach 5 Monaten ist auch mal gut 😅

Wie ist es in deinem Alltag?
Hast du auch noch schmerzen?

Weiterhin gute Besserung


----------



## Dynamo72 (18. November 2022)

Versuche gerade die 2 Belastungserprobung (Hamburger Modell), Versuch 1 hatte ich wegen starker Schmerzen nach 2 Wochen abgebrochen. Bis jetzt funktioniert es, aber schmerzfrei bin ich immer noch nicht, wird auch noch dauern. Der Alltag funktioniert mittlerweile wieder ganz gut. Schon doof, wenn man sich den linken Ellenbogen bricht... als Linkshänder. 🙄 Da ich die ersten Wochen eh alles mit rechts machen musste trainiere ich seit dem meine Beidhändigkeit. Suppe essen und der Klogang waren zum Anfang echt ein Erlebnis. 🤣🤣🤣 Rad geht auch wieder, nur bei starken Schlägen schmerzt es noch ordentlich. Das dauert eben alles noch. Wünsche dir auch ne gute Besserung und bleib geduldig.


----------



## Melanie_ (18. November 2022)

Dynamo72 schrieb:


> Versuche gerade die 2 Belastungserprobung (Hamburger Modell), Versuch 1 hatte ich wegen starker Schmerzen nach 2 Wochen abgebrochen. Bis jetzt funktioniert es, aber schmerzfrei bin ich immer noch nicht, wird auch noch dauern. Der Alltag funktioniert mittlerweile wieder ganz gut. Schon doof, wenn man sich den linken Ellenbogen bricht... als Linkshänder. 🙄 Da ich die ersten Wochen eh alles mit rechts machen musste trainiere ich seit dem meine Beidhändigkeit. Suppe essen und der Klogang waren zum Anfang echt ein Erlebnis. 🤣🤣🤣 Rad geht auch wieder, nur bei starken Schlägen schmerzt es noch ordentlich. Das dauert eben alles noch. Wünsche dir auch ne gute Besserung und bleib geduldig.


Da bist du nicht alleine. Ich bin Rechtshänderin und habe auch Rechts gebrochen 🙈
Ich mache seit 12 Wochen das Hamburger Modell und schmerzfrei bin ich auch noch lange (leider) nicht…
Aber man lernt alles eben mit den anderen Arm - muss man ja 🫣


----------



## JansenFM (19. November 2022)

Ich habe heute kein sichtbares Streckdefizit mehr (<5°). Bei Beugung fehlt schon noch mehr, komme aber an meine eigen Schulter dran, insofern ist es keine Einschränkung. Nach ca. 4 Monaten war ich schon sehr nah am aktuellen Zustand. Ein Stück besser wurde es aber nochmal, als ich dann mit Kraftübungen angefangen habe. Schmerzen hatte ich da noch manchmal, das ist bei mir später nach der Metallentfernung nochmal deutlich besser geworden. Ich merke zwar auch heute nach 1,5 Jahren noch, dass da mal was kaputt war, aber Schmerzen würde ich das nicht mehr nennen. ;-) 

Der Verlauf ist halt sehr unterschiedlich und auch abhängig von der Verletzung (Radiusfraktur vs. Humerus). Bei mir war es eine Humerusfraktur und es war ziemlich viel kaputt. 🙈


----------



## Melanie_ (19. November 2022)

JansenFM schrieb:


> Ich habe heute kein sichtbares Streckdefizit mehr (<5°). Bei Beugung fehlt schon noch mehr, komme aber an meine eigen Schulter dran, insofern ist es keine Einschränkung. Nach ca. 4 Monaten war ich schon sehr nah am aktuellen Zustand. Ein Stück besser wurde es aber nochmal, als ich dann mit Kraftübungen angefangen habe. Schmerzen hatte ich da noch manchmal, das ist bei mir später nach der Metallentfernung nochmal deutlich besser geworden. Ich merke zwar auch heute nach 1,5 Jahren noch, dass da mal was kaputt war, aber Schmerzen würde ich das nicht mehr nennen. ;-)
> 
> Der Verlauf ist halt sehr unterschiedlich und auch abhängig von der Verletzung (Radiusfraktur vs. Humerus). Bei mir war es eine Humerusfraktur und es war ziemlich viel kaputt. 🙈


Was hast du für Kraftübungen gemacht?


----------



## SarahB. (19. November 2022)

Hallo,
interessant, daß dieser Tread immer noch lebt, meine Luxation war 2007, also schon ne Weile her, ich kann alles so weit wieder problemlos bewegen, nur bei schlechten Witterungsverhältnissen, fängt es an, weh zu tun, daß fühlt sich dann an, also ob mir jemand ne Schraubzwinge ums Gelenk schnallt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melanie_ (19. November 2022)

SarahB. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> interessant, daß dieser Tread immer noch lebt, meine Luxation war 2007, also schon ne Weile her, ich kann alles so weit wieder problemlos bewegen, nur bei schlechten Witterungsverhältnissen, fängt es an, weh zu tun, daß fühlt sich dann an, also ob mir jemand ne Schraubzwinge ums Gelenk schnallt !


Hey,
war bei dir „nur“ die Luxation? (Also jetzt nicht falsch verstehen)

Wie lange hat deine Genesung gedauert und wann konntest du den Arm wieder voll strecken?

Lg


----------



## Melanie_ (19. November 2022)

JansenFM schrieb:


> Ich habe heute kein sichtbares Streckdefizit mehr (<5°). Bei Beugung fehlt schon noch mehr, komme aber an meine eigen Schulter dran, insofern ist es keine Einschränkung. Nach ca. 4 Monaten war ich schon sehr nah am aktuellen Zustand. Ein Stück besser wurde es aber nochmal, als ich dann mit Kraftübungen angefangen habe. Schmerzen hatte ich da noch manchmal, das ist bei mir später nach der Metallentfernung nochmal deutlich besser geworden. Ich merke zwar auch heute nach 1,5 Jahren noch, dass da mal was kaputt war, aber Schmerzen würde ich das nicht mehr nennen. ;-)
> 
> Der Verlauf ist halt sehr unterschiedlich und auch abhängig von der Verletzung (Radiusfraktur vs. Humerus). Bei mir war es eine Humerusfraktur und es war ziemlich viel kaputt. 🙈


So sah es bei mir nach dem Sturz und nach der Operation aus.


----------



## SarahB. (19. November 2022)

Hallo Melanie wenn du mal ein paar Seiten in diesem Tread zurückblätterst, kannst du meine Leidensgeschichte nochmals nachlesen. Bei mir war es eine Luxation mit Verbindung einer Bänderruptur, ich war damals 6 Wochen mit einem Fixateuer externe ausgestattet worden. Bis mein Arm wieder soweit ok war, ging wohl gut ein halbes Jahr drauf, dank eines regelmäßigen Besuches bei der Physio incl. Elektrotherapie habe ich das dann ganz gut wieder hin bekommen.
Wie ich schon schrieb, kündigen sich bei mir Wetterwechsel wie ne Vorhersage in meinem Gelenk mit Schmerzen an. Ich bin da ziemlich wetterfühlig geworden. Dauerbelastungen mag das Gelenk heute noch nicht, 15 Jahre danach ! Es war bei mir der rechte Arm, da ich im Kopf eigentlich "links" geprägt bin ,wurde ich in Grundschulzeiten gezwungenerweis von links auf Rechtsschreiben umerzogen, mache ich heute noch viel mit Links um auch das angeschlagene Gelenk instinktiv zu schonen. Ich muss mich manchmal dazu zwingen "Hallo du hast auch noch einen rechten Arm" ;-)


----------



## Melanie_ (20. November 2022)

SarahB. schrieb:


> Hallo Melanie wenn du mal ein paar Seiten in diesem Tread zurückblätterst, kannst du meine Leidensgeschichte nochmals nachlesen. Bei mir war es eine Luxation mit Verbindung einer Bänderruptur, ich war damals 6 Wochen mit einem Fixateuer externe ausgestattet worden. Bis mein Arm wieder soweit ok war, ging wohl gut ein halbes Jahr drauf, dank eines regelmäßigen Besuches bei der Physio incl. Elektrotherapie habe ich das dann ganz gut wieder hin bekommen.
> Wie ich schon schrieb, kündigen sich bei mir Wetterwechsel wie ne Vorhersage in meinem Gelenk mit Schmerzen an. Ich bin da ziemlich wetterfühlig geworden. Dauerbelastungen mag das Gelenk heute noch nicht, 15 Jahre danach ! Es war bei mir der rechte Arm, da ich im Kopf eigentlich "links" geprägt bin ,wurde ich in Grundschulzeiten gezwungenerweis von links auf Rechtsschreiben umerzogen, mache ich heute noch viel mit Links um auch das angeschlagene Gelenk instinktiv zu schonen. Ich muss mich manchmal dazu zwingen "Hallo du hast auch noch einen rechten Arm" ;-)


Hallo Sarah,
da schau ich gleich nochmals zurück.

Fixateur hieß es bei mir auch wenn ich in die eine Klinik verlegt worden wäre (wollten mit künstlichen Gelenk arbeiten) Und dort wo ich bin operiert wurde die haben nein Gelenk wieder zusammen geflickt.
Oben sind meine Bilder.

Das Wetter merke ich jetzt schon deutlich - haben diese Woche ein richtig nass-Kaltes Wetter hier.

Mein linker Arm ist mittlerweile auch schon gut trainiert 😂


----------

